# autoscout23 & mobile24



## Reducal (1 Juni 2007)

[FONT=&quot]Autoverkäufern über Internetportalen passiert bekanntlich alles mögliche und auch unmögliches. Anlässlich einer persönlichen Bekanntschaft mit einer anscheinend neuen Masche möchte ich hier, mit Einverständnis des Betroffenen, folgenden Sachverhalt veröffentlichen:



> Letzten Monat bot ich mein drei Jahre altes Auto bei Autoscout24 online zum Verkauf an, unter Angabe meiner Telefonnummer.
> 
> Leider interessierte sich niemand für das Fahrzeug, so dass ich mich wunderte, als ich plötzlich eine SMS von der *Autoscout23 Ltd.* erhielt, in der mir geschrieben wurde, dass man an meinem Auto interessiert sei und ich eine 0180er Nummer zurückrufen soll. Das tat ich und mein Gesprächspartner notierte sich meine Daten, da man die angeblich nicht bei autoscout24 abschreiben darf. Dass dadurch ein Vertrag ausgelöst wurde oder gar irgendwelche Kosten wurde mir nicht mitgeteilt. Ich sollte dann wieder eine SMS bekommen, wenn ein Interessent gefunden wurde.
> Ein paar Tage später erhielt ich die ersehnte Nachricht, in der ich aufgefordert wurde, erneut anzurufen, da jemand angeblich annähernd meinen Preis bezahlen würde - wohlgemerkt ohne, dass er das Auto bereits gesehen hätte. Ich rief wieder an und bestätigte den Preis. Hier wurde mir nun erklärt, dass ich 124 € bezahlen sollte, wenn der Verkauf zu Stande gekommen ist. Das fand ich eigentlich o.K. Als nächstes wollte man mit dem Interessenten sprechen und wenn der auch zusagt, sollte ich wieder eine SMS bekommen. Man wollte dann innerhalb von zwei Tagen bei mir sein, das Geld bar auf den Tisch legen und das Auto sofort mitnehmen.
> ...


Die Briefe wurden übrigens von Spanien aus versendet und dort in Alicante abgestempelt. Die Webseite der Firma, unter w*w.autoscout23.us weist auf w*w.meinautoverkauf.eu. Dort kann man sich ganz gut sein Bild über die Firma machen. Mein Tipp: nicht empfehlenswert, hier werden sie aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach abgez****, was sich ganz gut an den hausgemachten, lächerlichen AGB ablesen lässt.
[/FONT]


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

mobile24 llc gbt es in Delaware
https://sos-res.state.de.us/tin/GINameSearch.jsp

(mobile24 oder die Firmennummer 4306325 eingeben)


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo, 

ich habe heute eine REchnung über 93,- Euro erhalten. Allerdings nie eine Bestätigungsmail. Ich habe auch mit den Typen telefoniert und dem ganzen eigentlich wiedersprochen... Wie geht es jetzt weiter bei dir? Hast du das Geld bezahlt/bezahlen müssen? Hast du einen Anwalt dazu befragt?


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie geht es jetzt weiter bei dir? Hast du das Geld bezahlt/bezahlen müssen? Hast du einen Anwalt dazu befragt?


Das ist nicht mein Fall sondern der eines Kunden. Einen Anwalt braucht es in der seiner Sache nicht, da der Verdacht des versuchten Betruges oder zumindest die unberechtigte Forderung klar auf der Hand liegt. Unsere Strategie hat sich mit einem einmaligen Widerspruch per eMail erledigt. Weitere Reaktionen erhalten die Burschen erst, wenn sie einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen würden, wovon wir nicht ausgehen.

Die Webseiten und die Rechnungen aus einem popeligen Tintenpieseler sind derartig dilettantisch gemacht, das die nur noch von den wild zusammengewürfelten AGB übertroffen werden. man betrachte sich dort nur mal den Punkt 9 - da heißt es, dass man einen Teledienst anbietet. Für mich heißt das, das die nicht mal wissen, in welcher Branche sie sich bewegen. Ein Teledienstleister ist DAS jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Die AGBs sind halt zusammen kopiert, da kommt auch der Satz mit den Telediensten nicht von ungefähr (Google)

siehe auch
http://cities.eurip.com/modul/news/news/28037.html
http://www.verkehrsrundschau.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=543752



> Besonders dreist sei, dass die Vermittler mit autoscout23 und mobile24 (im Internet zu finden unter: ***) Namen verwenden, die sich leicht mit denen der großen Internetplattformen verwechseln lassen. *Hinter beiden Firmen stecke der selbe Inhaber, der schon vor Jahren unter den Firmennamen Eurocarmobil und Car Connect 2010 mit dieser Masche tätig gewesen sei.*


Kümmert sich "AG Mobile" auch um solche Leute? _Petri heil!_

CARCONNECT2010 Ltd. NZ Inh.J*G*P* Frystreet -Lower_Wellington NZ
EU_Kunden Oberbank Frankenmark ( Österreich) Geschäftsstelle 15097
Kto. Nr. 4671-02**- IBAN AT53 1509 7046 7102 **** BIC : OBKLAT2L
Assoticiations : Hamburg Frankfurt München Wien Salzburg Linz Madrid Barcelona
NZ= Company no. 1703817 TAX no 91-903-024
Tel. 0034 966 193 ***

s.a.
http://forum.autoscout24.de/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=12947&PageIndex=5
ein Fax in Alicante und Nummern aus Torgau? Gibt es das eigentlich auch im Set zu mieten?


----------



## Insider (3 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kümmert sich "AG Mobile" auch um solche Leute?


Nein, das sind zu kleine Fische! Darüber hinaus gibt es die AG Moblie schon seit 11/006 nicht mehr.


----------



## Honk74 (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo zusammen, 
hab genau das gleiche mitgemacht wie Reducal, jedoch nicht widersprochen, weil für mich der [.......] ganz offensichtlich scheint. Daraufhin hab ich doch tatsächlich noch einen dritten Brief bekommen mit dem Titel "Letzte Aufforderung vor gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid"(man beachte die Grammatik ). Wie dreist.
Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es denn unbedingt notwendig, dass ich noch widerspreche? Selbst wenn der Gerichtsvollzieher tatsächlich hier auftaucht, so glaube ich doch kaum, dass er nen durchsetzbaren Titel hätte, oder? 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Kläger den Gerichtsvollzieher zunächst erst mal selbst zahlen muss. Glaub nicht, dass die das machen...

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo zusammen,

was geht denn jetzt ab? sind wir alle auf diese [.....] (fast) reingefallen. Bei mir war es ähnlich:
SMS, mehrere Telefonate, ein Versprechen des "Händlers Herr A.", mir ein Schreiben zukommen zu lassen, in dem vereinbart werden sollte, dass die 93€ bei nicht zustandekommen des Deals zurücküberwiesen werden! Da hat der wohl ein Spässle gmacht!!!!!  Jetzt hab ich 2 Briefe auf dem Tisch liegen. Eins mit `Zahlungserinnerung` das andere mit ´letzter Aufforderung`. Ich glaub bei denen hackt es!!!!
Ich hab jetzt eben die www-Adresse eingegeben und bin automatisch bei autoscout24 gelandet. Dort Hotline angerufen und erfahren, dass es sich dabei um [.......] handelt (ich weiß, hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können).
Jedenfalls werd ich jetzt mal gar nix machen und warten, ob da nochmal was kommt.
Oder weiß jemand, was nach dem letzten Schreiben passiert?!

Gruß Sven

_Name gekürzt und zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt eben die www-Adresse eingegeben und bin automatisch bei autoscout24 gelandet.


Du hast die falsche Endung eingetippt - die ist *.us und nicht *.de.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Danke für den Tipp. Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!!!! 
War eben auf der website. Ändert aber trotzdem nix daran, dass ich es mittlerweile für ....... halte.
Wie gesagt, ich werd jetzt einfach mal abwarten, ob noch Briefe oder jemand persönlich kommt!!!


----------



## caesarsun (8 Juni 2007)

*autoscout23*

hallo,
leider ist dieses Thema nicht abgeschlossen,
habe ebenfalls die bekannten 3 Schreiben erhalten obwohl keinerlei
Auftrag erteilt wurde. Es sind die gleichen Schreiben wie bereits hier schon erwähnt, incl. aller genannten Fehler. Der geforderte Betrag beläuft sich auf
124,00 Euro. Habe per mail widersprochen aber keine Reaktion erhalten.
Bitte Info wer noch betroffen ist

m.f.G
Horst


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



caesarsun schrieb:


> Bitte Info wer noch betroffen ist.


Wozu?

Zum Thema gibt es übrigens heute auch eine Veröffentlichung auf Bild.de:



			
				Bild.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Autoverkauf im Internet: ADAC warnt
> vor neuer Betrugsmasche*
> 
> Private Autoverkäufer, die ihren Wagen auf Internetbörsen anbieten, sind jetzt ins Visier von Betrügern geraten. Diese treten als Vermittler auf, kassieren Gebühren. Bei Nichtbezahlen folgen Mahnungen. Das meldet jetzt der ADAC.
> ...


----------



## Immo (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wozu?



bestimmt um eine Hammelplage einzureichen...


----------



## caesarsun (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

ja daran wurde gedacht !!!!


----------



## Immo (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

sofern du nicht in USA klagen willst,   solltest du das  vergessen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Habe heute ebenfalls eine SMS von autoscout23 erhalten und zurückgerufen, da mir die Masche bislang unbekannt war. Erst im Nachhinein kam ich ins Grübeln. Da dies erst die erste SMS war und die bislang nichts weiter als die Handynummer und den Namen haben (also keine Adresse), frag ich mich nun, was passieren würde, wenn ich einfach nicht weiter reagiere.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

hallo zusammen,

haben das gleiche wie ihr durchgemacht.
als wir das erste schreiben mit der zahlung erhalten haben,
haben wir sofort per einschreiben widersprochen.
gestern klingelte der postbote und haben unser einschreiben
mit adresse unbekannt (schweiter adresse) zurückerhalten.
auch wir haben am dienstag die mahnung erhalten.
sofort sind wir zur polizei uns haben uns erkundigt wie wir uns verhalten sollten.
er meinte wir sollten auf das ganze gar nicht reagieren, auch wenn mit mahnbescheid usw. alles gedroht wird.
es ist unwahrscheinlich das die einen rechtsanwalt in deutschland nehmen würden. 1. zu teuer 2. würden die eh verlieren.
also zerbricht euch den kopf nicht mehr!!!

aber der fall wär für BIZZ (kabel 1)!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Also auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid würde ich an deiner Stelle 
schon reagieren.

Gruß Marco


----------



## harry gelb (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

hi, auch ich befinde mich in diesem Stadium - drei Briefe, der letzte mit Androhung gerichtlicher Mahnkosten trotz deutlicher mail meinerseits inklusive Androhung rechtlicher Schritte. Wollte gleiches nun per Einschreiben machren, doch meine Recherche hat ergeben, dass die angegebene Postanschrift (Wendelhausgassein Zürich) gar nicht existiert. Ich schätze, ich werde die Burschen jetzt anzeigen. Oder einen Anwalt einschalten. Oder was würde passieren, wenn man gar nicht reagiert. Gibt es da von irgendjemandem Erfahrungen?
harry gelb


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Weswegen sollte eine Anzeige erfolgen? Hier einen Betrug nachweisen zu wollen (oder zumindest den Versuch) dürfte äußerst schwierig sein. Da der Anbieter obendrein auch noch im Ausland seinen angeblichen Sitz hat, dürfte dessen Einvernahme als Beschuldigter schon allein daran scheitern und die StA eher zur Einstellung des Verfahrens neigen. 

Mein Bekannter aus dem Eingangsposting wird alles weitere ignorieren, obwohl auch bei ihm das dritte Schreiben nun eingetrudelt ist. Einen Anwalt kann man sich in der Sache immer noch suchen, wenn noch was kommen sollte, wenn zuvor ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid da war. Doch ob sowas überhaupt kommt, kann getrost bezweifelt werden (wäre auch nicht weiter schlimm).


----------



## dima6 (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

hi leute,
ich habe genau das gleiche gekriegt von denen  erst mal 1 brief und heute kriege ich den 2 brief mit der mahnung.obwohl ich nichts ausgemacht habe mit dennen.das ist doch voll der betrug,oder?die verlangen für nichts 124 euro von mir ist doch blödsinn.was soll ich jetzt machen leute?


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



dima6 schrieb:


> was soll ich jetzt machen leute?


Lies dir den Thread ab der Seite 1 durch und schau dir an, wie das die anderen händeln.


----------



## Sommersfrau (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
auch wir haben am Freitag die erste SMS beommen. Naiv wie wir waren haben wir dort angerufen. Gestern kamm nun die SMS, dass ein Interessent gefunden wurde. Natürlich waren wir begeistert, das jemand diesen Preis zahlen wollte, haben dort angerufen und bestätigt. Wie es jetzt weiter geht weis ich dank euch. Habe gerade versucht auf die Page zu kommen 
w*w.xxx23.us, um gleich einen Widerspruch einzulegen. Fehlanzeige, geht nicht. Werde jetzt abwarten was da kommen mag.
Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Dani (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

also ich bin echt gespannt wann bei uns das dritte schreiben kommen wird. 
ich denke spätestens die woche müsste was kommen.
aber wie reducals bekannter werden wir jetzt alle briefe ignorieren.
es wird eh nichts gerichtliches passieren, da bin ich mir sicher und die polizei meinte auch es ist unwahrscheinlich das die sich vom ausland in deutschland einen rechtsanwalt holen. da sind die kosten viel höher als die vermittlungsgebühren.


----------



## Eniac (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Im autoscout24-Forum gibt es zu dieser Problematik einen längeren thread: http://forum.autoscout24.de/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=14606


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ging / geht es genauso. Gestern eine sms, heute schon einen Kauf-Interessenten. Am Telefon gestern sagte ich der Dame bereits, wie dreist ich es finde, mit "autoscout23" zu adressieren und potentielle Käufer vorzutäuschen. Sie meinte daraufhin, "meinautokauf.eu" sei schon seit Jahren eine seriöse Firma... naja - wer es glaubt. Heute jedenfalls kam prompt eine sms mit einem Käufer unter Angabe einer Handy-Nr. Habe nicht reagiert und das wäre wohl für alle betroffenen das Beste, denn diese Firma hat keine Rechtsgrundlage für Forderungen oder ähnliches, solange nichts unterschrieben worden ist. Also m. E. einfach ignorieren und sich über derlei Frechheit wundern...

Gruß
S.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

hallo hab es nur auf drei erhaltene sms geschafft... wurde nach zwei unterschiedlichen (kundennummern) stutzig! zumal die dritte sms unnütz war habe einfach nicht reagiert und warte seit 14 tagen auf post.... adresse ist dort,bis jetzt kam nix...


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo, 

wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid käme, dann wird man auf einem Formular gefragt, ob die Gesamtforderung oder Teile der Forderung  berechtigt sind. Dann kann man immer noch widersprechen.
Das sollte man dann allerdings auch tun, denn sonst wird der rechtskräftig.
Jeder kann jedem einen Mahnbescheid schicken. Das ist ein gebührenpflichtiger Vordruck, den man beim Amtsgericht bekommt. Das Gericht prüft in diesem Stadium nicht die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung. Das kommt erst später. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass selbst, wenn die einen rechtskräftigen Titel über die Forderung haben, dann wirklich pfänden lassen. Was füür ein Aufwand !! Die müssen, wie hier schon gesagt wurde, die Kosten für den Gerichtsvollzieher ersteinmal vorstrecken.

Gelassen bleiben.

Es gab vor Jahren übrigens, als die Telekom bzw. Post noch fast das Telefonmonopol hatte, eine ähnliche Betrugsserie:

Die Inhaber von Telefonanschlüssen (stehen ja im Telefonbuch) bekamen von der "Telekom" ein Schreiben auf einem getürkten Telekomformular, dass aufgrund eines maschinellen Abrechnungsfehlers die Telefonrechnung  um 46.23 DM oder 32.15DM zu gering ausgestellt worden sei. Man habe vor 7 Tagen den Anschlussinhaber aufgefordert, den Differenzbetrag zu überweisen. Dieses sei aber nicht geschehen. Nun stünde das Mahnverfahren an, und innerhalb der nächsten Tage werde der Anschluss gesperrt.

Viele Leute, vor allem ältere, die "sich noch nie etwas zu Schulden  haben kommen lassen, und noch nie eine Mahnung bekommen haben, weil sie alle Rechnungen pünktlich bezahlt hatten"   rasten panikartig sofort zur Bank und überwiesen den Betrag. Denjenigen, die nichts bezahlten, ist natürlich nichts passiert.

Als nach einigen Tagen der Fall öffentlich wurde und in den Medien gesendet wurde, hatten die schon ordentlich abkassiert und waren nicht mehr zu ermitteln.

Gruß Agleh


----------



## Immo (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid käme, dann wird man auf einem Formular gefragt, ob die Gesamtforderung oder Teile der Forderung  berechtigt sind. Dann kann man immer noch widersprechen.


so sieht er aus  (seit vier Jahren steht der Thread nun schon da...) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Caprice (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu meinem vorherigen posting als Unregistriert und Agleh:

Die Ankündigung, "einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten" oder " das Mahnverfahren einzuleiten"  lässt viele Leute kopflos reagieren.

Wenn man sich vorher informiert (Hinweis von Immo sehr nützlich) dann läuft man weniger Gefahr, Opfer dieser [ .... ] zu werden.

So gäbe es sicherlich auch weniger Opfer beim Autokauf aus "England", wenn die Leute mal auf die Seite von "Western Union " gingen und dann feststellen, dass es keine Bank ist, und wie  und wie schnell  ein Fremder an das Geld kommt.

Gruß
Caprice


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hi... Habe leider erst heute mal im Internet nachgesehen was es mit autoscout23 auf sich hat und hab dann festgestellt dass ich die ganze Sache  wohl doch nicht ernst nehme.  Werde jetzt auf meinen ersten Brief warten.... hahaha


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo Leidgenossen!

Haben das ganze auch durch gemacht und haben jetzt den dritten Brief "Letzte Aufforderung vor gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" erhalten.
Wi haben denen schon per E-Mail  mitgeteilt, das wir weder den angeblichen "vereinbarten" Betrag von 93€ zahlen werden noch sonst irgendwas tun werden und das wir unseren Anwalt zu diesem Sachverhalt schon um Rat gefragt haben.  
Zudem haben wir in das Schreiben geschrieben, dass wir davon ausgehen, das die Angelegenheit sich damit erledeigt hat da wir ansonsten Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs stellen werden. Jetzt haben wir trotzdem den dritten Brief von denen Bekommen. Kann uns jemand sagen ob die wirklich ein Mahnverfahren einleiten? Und oder ob nach dem dritten Brief von denen überhaupt noch was kommt wenn die merken das nicht reagiert wird?

Hoffe auf eure Erfahrung!!!

LG Mausi


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo,
auch ich habe heute eine SMS von autoscout 23 erhalten und mich gefreut, dass sich jemand auf meine Anzeige meldet. Erst beim zweiten lesen der Mail ist mir die "23" aufgefallen. Dank Internet habe ich autoscout23 eingegeben und diese Seite gefunden. Danke kann ich nur sagen, denn mir ist ja einiges erspart geblieben .


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Solche Leute verdienen das FASS OHNE BODEN!!!
Ich werde auch bald meinen ersten Brief bekommen mit 93€ usw. 
Kann man nicht einfach sagen, dass man das Auto schon verkauft hat?


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach sagen, dass man das Auto schon verkauft hat?


Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Die behaupten doch nur eine Vermittlerrolle zwischen Verkäufer und Kaufinteressent zu spielen und wollen nur dafür das Geld. Die Grundlage für so einen Anspruch wäre aber ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag, der aber z. B. im Fall meines Bekannten nicht vorlag.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo!
Ich steck da auch mitten drin, habe auch schon eine "letzte Aufforderung vor gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" bekommen.
Heute habe ich mit der Rechtsanwältin S. S. vom ADAC gesprochen. Sie meint, dass die mit diesen Schreiben drohen, es aber nicht bis zum Mahnbescheid kommen wird. 
Sie hat mir gesagt, ich soll einfach nicht darauf reagieren, weil eh nichts passiert. Falls doch noch was kommen sollte, kann sich jeder an sie wenden, entweder per Tel. 089/76 76** **  oder Mail: *** @adac.de, sie ist auch über jede Information dankbar.
Also dann, liebe Leidgenossen/-innen... viel Glück!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt.
> ..
> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt


----------



## Carsten0801 (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo zusammen mir geht es auch so wie euch allen hier beschissen von autoscout23 erst ominöse sms nachrichten mit 01805 nummern und angeblichen käufern mit dem unterschied ich habe das geld leider schon überwiesen von 124 euro habe aber auch schon bitterböse mails ant autoscout geschickt mit bitte um rücküberweisung und betrugsanzeige und einschalten eines anwaltes nun werde ich mal abwarten was von deren seite noch so passiert das konto wie auch schon offt hier erwähnt war in spanien die neuste masche seit heute ist eine erreichbarkeit über 0900 telefonnummern [ edit]  sorry aber mir fehlen die guten worte für denn verein.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



> erreichbarkeit über 0900 telefonnummer


Na prima! 0900er sind bei der BNetzA registriert und werden über einen Reseller bezogen. Die zuvor verwendeten 0180er Nummern waren bei einer Torgauer Firma. Das tolle an der Problematik ist, dass der Nummerninhaber zumindest über die bei dem Reseller angegebene Kontoverbindung zur Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung zu ermitteln ist. Dies nur mal so als Hinweis für Leute sich sich betrogen fühlen, wenn die meinen eine Anzeige erstatten zu wollen und den Behörden etwas Werkzeug an die Hand geben möchten.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab jetzt schon einiges gelesen über autoscout23 aber wie es bei deutschen so ist, erst wenn sie fast in den Brunnen gefallen sind informieren sie sich! Habe gestern eine SMS bekommen und direkt angerufen bei der 0180er Nummer! Die Dame am Telefon hat nach den Fahrzeugdaten gefragt welche ich ihr gegeben habe, desweitern hat sie meine Handynummer und den Namen bekommen! Als ich heute die Berichte hier gefunden habe, habe ich als erstes den Wagen bei mobile.de rausgenommen! Eine SMS mit einem angeblichen Angebot habe ich aber noch nicht bekommen!

Nun meine Frage:
Was soll ich nun machen? Eigentlich hat das Callcenter meine Anschrift ja gar nicht so das sie mir keinen Brief zustellen kann!

Oder soll ich direkt Rechtswege einschalten, oder einfach gar nichts machen!

Auf weiter SMS werde ich natürlich gar nicht eingehen!

Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich sehr Dankbar!

Gruß Schulze


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Schulze schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun machen? Eigentlich hat das Callcenter meine Anschrift ja gar nicht so das sie mir keinen Brief zustellen kann!
> 
> Oder soll ich direkt Rechtswege einschalten, oder einfach gar nichts machen....


Wie du dich verhalten sollst, kann dir hier wegen der verbotenen Rechtsberatung nicht erklärt werden. Das mit dem Rechtsweg scheint mir aber nicht sinnvoll in deinem Fall, so dass nur noch die andere Variante bleibt. Wenn die nicht mal deine Anschrift haben, wirst du auch keine Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen. Du bist nun informiert und kannst schon vorweg gegensteuern - mehr braucht es da nicht!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Habe die gleiche Aktion erlebt, wobei jetzt nur 93€ Vermittlungsgebühr verlangt wurden. Habe leider auch zu spät ins Internet geschaut, so dass ich wohl jetzt auch noch einige Zeit mit dieser Firma zu kämpfen habe.
Aber wie heißt es so schön: Schaun mer mal!!!


----------



## Carsten0801 (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Da du ja recht viel hier schon gelesen hast und dein auto auch bei mobile.de rausgenommen hast behalte mobile.de aber weiter im auge und andere dirbekannte autobörsen denn es ist ja auch schon vorgekommen das die anzeige kopiert worden ist und mit einem deutlich nidrigeren preis von denen wieder eingestellt worden ist.

MFG Carsten


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Carsten0801 schrieb:


> ....es ist ja auch schon vorgekommen das die anzeige kopiert worden ist und mit einem deutlich nidrigeren preis von denen wieder eingestellt worden ist.


Also ob die das machen, ist nur eine Vermutung. Aber ich neige dazu, dass man genau das annehmen kann. Hatte ich übrigens in meinem Eingangsposting auch schon geschrieben:


> > [FONT=&quot]Interessanter Weise hat aber ein Scherzkeks genau meine abgelaufene Anzeige ohne mein Wissen kopiert und erneut bei autoscout24 eingestellt. Der Preis (statt 15 T€) war mit nur 4000 angegeben, so dass mein Telefon ein ganzes Wochenende lang wegen den Daueranrufen nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war.[/FONT]


Das Auto ging übrigens vorige Woche endlich für 12.300 € an einen Händler weg.


----------



## Carsten0801 (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Du kannst es gut haben bist dein auto für gutes geld loßgeworden ich höker da immernoch mit rum dank dieser komischen firma


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

hallo zusammen,

genau das selbe ist mir gestern auch passiert.
hilfe!!!!!!!

was nun. die ganze sache kam mir schon etwas spanisch vor. aber naja. jetzt ist das kind in den brunnen gefallen. was mache ich jetzt????

muß ich mein fahrzeug aus mobile heraus nehmen?????

bitte um antwort.

mfg
christian


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Christian schrieb:


> muß ich mein fahrzeug aus mobile heraus nehmen?


Warum? Womöglich kommt doch noch ein echter Interessent.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

ich weiß ja nicht ob die damit schindluder treiben können.
also meinst du erst mal abwarten oder wie?
ich habe gerade die zweite sms bekommen, in der mein "interessent" jetzt ein gebot abgegeben hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

@reducal

du scheinst firm in der sache zu sein.
bitte nehm mir doch mal meine panik.
was  kann passieren? auf die zweite sms melde ich mich ja erst gar nicht.
aber ich werd wohl ne rechnung bekommen. was ist denn wenn ich die einmalig bezahle. dann wär doch ruhe. und ich hab dann halt lehrgeld bezahlt.
oder kommen die dann noch mit weiteren rechnungen auf einen zu???

mfg
christian


----------



## Caprice (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hi, 
ich antworte jetzt einfach mal.

Wovor genau hast Du Panik? [] Das ist doch genau die Masche der []: Verunsicherung !!

Was kann Dir also passieren? Kriegst dann eine Mahnung, und noch eine Mahnung. Dann wird Dir das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren angedroht.

Dazu müssen die Dir ein Formular schicken (gebührenpflichtig) auf dem Du nur ein Kreuzchen machen musst, dass Du widersprichst. Du brauchst den Widerspruch nicht einmal begründen zu dem Zeitpunkt

So, dann erst mal weitersehen . Aber ich glaube kaum, dass das überhaupt passiert. Erst später wird die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung vom Gericht geprüft.
Diese [] leben von der Angst und Panik der Leute, die "keinen Ärger" haben wollen.

Schicke mal Deine Adresse, dann investiere ich 12 Euro oder so für den Mahnbescheid und dann bekommst Du auch einen Mahnbescheid von 155 Euro mir. Zahlst Du dann auch, weil Du dann Panik bekommst :smile: ?
Lies mal ein paar postings vorher incl. Links zu Mahnbescheiden. Dann kannst wieder ruhig schlafen

Also ruhig bleiben 

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

vielen dank caprice.
jetzt bin ich schon wieder etwas ruhiger. 
danke.

mfg
christian


----------



## Caprice (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

HALLO cHRISTIAN;
Gern geschehen. Für diejenigen, die gezahlt haben, mach ich den Vorschlag, den Hinweis mit der Ermittelbarkeit des Anschlusses über die 0900 Nummern aufzugreifen. Ein paar postings vorher.

Anzeige wegen (versuchten) Betruges machen und die 0900 Nummer mitliefern.

Oder gibt es hier jemanden, der wirklichen Kontakt zu einem Käufer hatte oder der sogar sein Auto nach Zahlen der Vermittlungsgebühr verkauft hat?
Wohl kaum !!
Mensch, warum bin ich nicht Betrüger geworden? Ist ja ein einträgliches Geschäft. Na ja, meine Eltern haben mir das verboten.

Gruß Caprice


----------



## Nell33 (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.
Mir ist natürlich der selbe dumme Fehler unterlaufen wie allen hier.

Nachdem ich hier die Beträge durchforstet habe,habe ich vor,
nach Spanien,Alicante zu schreiben.Wer hat von dort eine Adresse?

Ich weiß,mir passiert nichts,habe aber auf stressige Post keine Lust.

Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Nell33 schrieb:


> ...habe ich vor, nach Spanien,Alicante zu schreiben.


Wozu soll das gut sein? Schade ums Porto! Die geben selbst für sich eine Adresse in der Schweiz an und die Post ist nicht mal dort zustellbar.
Bis vor kurzem stand auf ihren Schreiben noch was von Zweigstellen in Dortmund, München, Salzburg und Madrid. München steht nun nicht mehr dabei - könnte sein, dass das daher rührt, das die in München weder ein Gewerbe- noch einen Handelsregistereintrag hatten und ein Kollege von mir bei ihnen deshalb mal frech anfragte.


----------



## Nell33 (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

@reducal

Hast du auch wieder recht,ich habe Zürich abgegrast und sonstige Adressen gesucht,Wendelhausgasse usw gibt es nicht.
Also rege ich mich jetzt nur über unsere globale Welt,unsere Gesetze auf und nicht über diese ""Firma""

Bin froh,das es wenigstens schlaue Menschen und Foren gibt!
Danke


----------



## Norbert Wittel (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo ,
mir ist genau dasselbe passiert, erst die anfängliche Freude über den angeblich fixierten Käufer und dann die Ernüchterung über die gebührenpflichtige Vermarktungsbestätigung. Da auch mir mit Mahnbescheid gedroht wird, war ich heute bei der Kripo und habe die Sache gemeldet. Ihr Rat war auf keinen Fall zu zahlen - die Kripo geht davon aus dass es sich in der Schweiz um eine reine Briefkastenfirma handelt , da die Korrespondenz aus Spanien kommt ! Habe heute ein Einschreiben hingeschickt und eine Unterlassungserklärung gefordert ( wg. Belästigung und arglistiger Täuschung).
Sollte diese bei mir nicht eingehen werde ich Strafanzeige erstatten - was aber nicht viel bringt, da sich die Kripo erst ab 15.000,-- € Schaden in ausländischen Internetgeschäftsabschlüßen einschaltet. 

Grüße Norbert





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leidgenossen!
> 
> Haben das ganze auch durch gemacht und haben jetzt den dritten Brief "Letzte Aufforderung vor gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" erhalten.
> Wi haben denen schon per E-Mail  mitgeteilt, das wir weder den angeblichen "vereinbarten" Betrag von 93€ zahlen werden noch sonst irgendwas tun werden und das wir unseren Anwalt zu diesem Sachverhalt schon um Rat gefragt haben.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Nur weil die dein Schreiben womöglich nicht erwidern oder es unzustellbar sein wird, macht es keinen Sinn, eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung von einer zivilen Auseinandersetzung abhängig zu machen. Wenn du dich betrogen fühlst, dann erstatte eine Anzeige (auch der Versuch ist strafbar)!
Dass Auslandsemittlungen allerdings von der Schadenshöhe abhängig sein sollen, ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang neu - da haben deine Informanten wahrscheinlich etwas übertrieben. Das taten die evtl. aber auch nur deshalb, um dich zu besänftigen und von einer Anzeigenerstattung abzubringen. Korrekt ist das jedenfalls nicht, im Ergebnis aber auch nicht besser als der Versuch über eine Anzeigenerstattung den Leuten das Handwerk legen zu wollen.


----------



## carsten0801 (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Also nachdem es ja immer mehr leute werden hier die sich bertogen fühlen und wohl auch einige darunter sind und ja scheinbar einer alleine nicht viel gegen diesen verin ausrichten kann wie sieht es denn aus wenn sich mal allezusammentun und eine sammelklage einreichen das wäre doch zumindest ein versuch werd vieleicht reagieren ja die behörden dann mal zumal es ja immer die selbe masche ist und die firma ja dank der 0900 nummer nun doch ausfindig zumachen sein soll???


----------



## Immo (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



carsten0801 schrieb:


> es denn aus wenn sich mal allezusammentun und eine sammelklage einreichen


bitte lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Nell33 (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Also ich habe ein Einschreiben verschickt,zu meiner Beruhigung,obwohl es
diese Adresse in Zürich nicht gibt.Bin gespannt,ob das Einschreiben zurück kommt.
Übrigens bei Autoverkauf und Autokauf gilt der Verkehrsrechtschutz,laut meiner Versicherung.
Ich bin auf der sicheren Seite,sie können mir in dem Fall alles möglich senden,
mit Verkehrsrechtschutz und Einschreiben haben wir alle Rechte auf unserer Seite!


----------



## Dani (24 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

@ Nell33 das schreiben wird wieder zurück kommen...
wir haben auch an die schweizer adresse per einschreiben ein briefchen geschickt, kam innerhalb von ein paar tagen wieder zurück...

ich bin auch dafür das der fall für den fass ohne boden ist...
wie wärs mal an kabel 1 zu schreiben???

es scheint so als würden es immer mehr und mehr sein die davon betroffen sind!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Informationen. Wie alle habe ich ebenfalls mich schon gefreut und es nicht registriert, das es autoscou23 anstatt 24 lautet. Bei mir haben die schon ein Angebot mit KDnr. und Festpreis gemailt. Jetzt werde ich bald die Rechnung erhalten und Dank euch in den Müll weiterleiten.

Vielen Dank nochmal und liebe Grüße
Nicole


----------



## Carsten0801 (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo zusammen ebend kam mal wieder eine sms vom webmaster dort stand drin das der (potentielle Käufer) jetzt zur terminabsprache gebeten wird na ich laß mich mal überraschen was nun so passiert

MFG Carsten Rogge


----------



## Gast (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo beisamen,
ich habe auch ein Problem. Hab soeben eine SMS von dem Service websms erhalten. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich nie bei einer Autobörse angemeldet habe, geschweige denn meine Handynummer im Internet veröffentlicht habe.

"Autoscout23
Der Interessent wurde gebunden Postalische Bestätigung ist auf dem Weg. MfG Verkauf"

Was soll ich davon halten?

Gruß,
Lennart


----------



## Immo (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Gast Lennart schrieb:


> Was soll ich davon halten?


entweder hat sich dort jemand bei der Eingabe versehentlich oder absichtlich mit der 
Handynummer vertan
oder die haben gepennt. Würde es schlicht ignorieren. Irgendwelche Verträge werden
dadurch nicht geschlossen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo Kollegen,


wie fast jeder habe ich eine sms von autoscout23 bekommen und ich war so doof drauf einzugehen. Die geforderten 93€ habe ich noch nicht bezahlt und jetzt habe ich meine erste mahnung bekommen. Leider weis ich aber nicht was ich machen soll!!! Solll ich bezahlen oder nicht????
ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand zurück schreibt meine e-mail adresse lautet
****@hotmail.de
dankee an allllle

gruß birds


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



birds schrieb:


> Leider weis ich aber nicht was ich machen soll!!! Solll ich bezahlen oder nicht?


Also mein Bekannter (der aus dem Eingangsthread, Seite 1) zahlte nicht und ignorierte allen Schriftverkehr. Wenn du meinst etwas zahlen zu müssen, dann tue das - die Leute wollen ja auch von was leben, dort in Spanien. Um dich bei deiner Meinungsbildung zu unterstützen (deshalb bist du ja wohl hier im Forum) solltest du den ganzen Thread durchlesen, dann wird das schon!


----------



## Sabbi100786 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Habe auf die erste sms angerufen, die haben jetzt meine handynr und Fahrzeugdaten....mehr nicht? Krieg ich jetzt schon Mahnungen und so? oder muss man denen seine anschrift geben??? Bitte um schnelle antwort bin ganz fertig....:-((((


----------



## unregistriert (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Servus zusammen, 

ich hab mich die ganze Zeit über einfach mal ruhig verhalten, selbst nach dem dritten Schreiben mit der Androhung zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Das war wor 3 Wochen, hab seitdem nix mehr gehört. Damit hat sich das wohl erledigt. Kann nur jedem dasselbe raten. Ist nicht der Aufregung wert...
Grüße
Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

hätte ich dieses forum mal eher gefunden. habe natürlich auch die 93 euro gezahlt. habe gerade strafanzeige gestellt. wie steht es mit der sammelklage?WkR


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie steht es mit der sammelklage?WkR



kuck nicht soviel  US-Serien
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## ein groooßer Depp (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Gibt es unter Euch ggf. so einen Idioten wie mich der 124€ bezahlt hat, im guten Glauben sein Auto los zu werden??
Ich hätte wohl lieber vorher mal AOUTOSCOUT23 bei google eingeben sollen, dann hätte ich jetzt noch Geld für ein schönes Abendessen mit meiner Familie.
Hat schon mal einer 
- nach Zahlung widersprochen? 
- sein Geld wieder bekommen? 
- nach Widerspruch mal was von denen gehört?
- war der Widerspruch überhaupt zustellbar?

War neu teure Lehrstunde, kann mir wohl keine Hoffnung auf das Geld machen oder muß ich gar mit noch schlimmerem rechnen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

...eher nicht!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



ein groooßer Depp schrieb:


> Gibt es unter Euch ggf. so einen Idioten wie mich der 124€ bezahlt hat, im guten Glauben sein Auto los zu werden??
> Ich hätte wohl lieber vorher mal AOUTOSCOUT23 bei google eingeben sollen, dann hätte ich jetzt noch Geld für ein schönes Abendessen mit meiner Familie.
> Hat schon mal einer
> - nach Zahlung widersprochen?
> ...



habe über einen befreundeten RA eine brief schreiben lassen.die adresse war nicht bekannt und konnte dementsprechend nicht zugestellt werden.
habe bis dato auch noch nichts gehört. ich denke du kannst das geld abschreiben!! ich persönlich habe nichts gezahlt, ausser den anruf nach spanien. eine sammelklage hat keine aussicht auf erfolg!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> eine sammelklage hat keine aussicht auf erfolg!!!!!!


was es nicht gibt, kann auch keinen Erfolg haben :roll: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



ein groooßer Depp schrieb:


> Gibt es unter Euch ggf. so einen Idioten wie mich der 124€ bezahlt hat, im guten Glauben sein Auto los zu werden??
> Ich hätte wohl lieber vorher mal AOUTOSCOUT23 bei google eingeben sollen, dann hätte ich jetzt noch Geld für ein schönes Abendessen mit meiner Familie.
> Hat schon mal einer
> - nach Zahlung widersprochen?
> ...





Mir ist genau das selbe passiert.Versuche jetzt über Bank das Geld zurück zu bekommen. Bekomme morgen eben Bescheid. Eigentlich wollte ich auch einen Widerspruch einreichen, aber ich habe ja eben gelesen das die Adresse gar nicht existiert also bringt das ja eben auch nicht viel. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich jetzt auch keine Ahnung. Es ist einfach nur eine absolute sauerrei.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Find ich super, dass es so viele Leute gibt. Hab mich anfangs über die 23 gewundert mir dann aber doch nicht viel dabei gedacht und da mal angerufen. Vor der Überweisung kam ich jedoch zum Glück drauf. Hab jetzt auch schon die erste Zahlungserinnerung warte wie es weiter geht.

Mfg
"Jeden Tag steht ein blöder auf"


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hätte ich dieses forum mal eher gefunden. habe natürlich auch die 93 euro gezahlt. habe gerade strafanzeige gestellt. wie steht es mit der sammelklage?WkR



Hallo ich war genauso blöd und habe 124,00 euro bezahlt.
Wäre mit einer sammelklage einverstanden.


----------



## Immo (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wäre mit einer sammelklage einverstanden.


Schön für dich, nur gibt es die  nicht für Privatpersonen in Deutschland 
(außer für Verbraucherzentralen) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

kleiner  Tipp: nicht soviele US-Gerichtsserien kucken


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Ich bin froh das ich nicht die einzige bin die auf Autoscout23 reingefallen ist.
Auch ich habe schon eine kr.Nr.erhalten und einen Festpreis fürs Auto.
Leider war ich so blöd und habe die 124,00euro bezahlt,habe eine böse Mail an Autoscout24 geschrieben,mal sehen wie die reagieren.


----------



## Immo (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ,habe eine böse Mail an Autoscout24 geschrieben,mal sehen wie die reagieren.


was können die dafür und  was sollen die deiner Meinung nach tun?


----------



## bashtovoy (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Wenn ich jeden Spanier auf die 10% Vertragsstrafe bei Nichterfüllung verklagen würde, der bei mir einen Kaufvertrag für ein Auto unterschrieben hat, hätte ich schon Unsummen in diese Sinnlosigkeit investiert.
Das selbe gilt auch im umgekehrten Fall!

Kleiner Tipp am Rande - Fahrzeuge, die keine ausweisbare Mehrwertsteuer mehr besitzen- sprich von privat zu Verkauf angeboten werden sind in aller Regel für den spanischen bzw. EU Markt uninteressant.Außer man bietet Sie weit unter Marktwert an.

Das werdet Ihr aber nicht getan haben - eher das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein!
Und genau da setzen die Macher dieser Firma an!
Ein preislich gut positioniertes Fahrzeug braucht keinen Vermittler! Das geht von alleine und vor allem schnell! Das wissen die natürlich genau und nutzen den daraus resultierenden Mangel an potentiellen Interessenten, um ihre Masche durch zu ziehen.

Meiner Meinung nach, wird nichts passieren wenn Ihr Euch nicht rührt.
Es gibt keinen Vermittlungsvertrag!

Das wäre ja ein Katastrophe, wenn mir jeder Interessent, der mich auf Grund eines Inserates in den einschlägigen Börsen, nach dem Standort des Fahrzeuges fragt oder um Rückruf bittet im Nachgang eine Mahnung für einen "Vermittlungsauftrag" zusendet.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch ich habe gerade eben eine SMS mit dem folgenden Text erhalten:
DatenAB
Autoscout23
Interessenten Anfrage
Mehr Wagendaten werden benötigt
Tel Null, Eins, Acht, Null, Fünf, 4mal die Sieben und dann Neunhundertsiebenundzwanzig (ausgeschrieben, weil man ja keine Nummern angeben darf. 
(14ct/min) von 11-14:00 u. 16-18:00

Weil ich denke, dass man heutzutage keinem mehr trauen kann, wenn´s ums Geld geht, habe ich direkt mal bei Google "autoscout23" eingegeben und habe diese Seite hier gefunden.

Ich bin wirklich erstaunt wieviele Leute es gibt, die auf solche [........] reinfallen und gutgläubig Kohle überweisen ohne sich mal Gedanken darüber zu machen.
Wolltet Ihr nicht alle eure Autos selbst über die bekannten Börsen verkaufen? Warum geht Ihr dann eine Vermittlung ein?

Ich habe meinen Wagen bei mobile eingestellt und bekomme dann von autoscout23 eine SMS. Da gehen bei mir doch direkt alle roten Lampen an, wenn mir der "vermeintliche" Konkurent zu mobile (wenn es denn autoscout24 gewesen wäre) etwas schickt.

Mensch Leute, passt mal ein bißchen mehr auf Eure Kohle auf und lest mal genauer was man Euch schickt!

LG
Helmut

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo Zusammen,

mir ist es auch so gegangen, nur das ich die 124 Euro bezahlt habe und dann auf einmal ein 0900 Nummer anrufen sollte um den Verkaufstermin zu besprechen, dann hat es auch bei mir endlich klick gemacht....
Hat jemand Erfahrung ob es sich lohnt dies anzuzeigen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, eine [.....]

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung ob es sich lohnt dies anzuzeigen?


Schwer zu sagen, erfahrungsgemäß bringt das nichts aber ab und an findet sich eben doch eine Behörde, die einem Spuk ein Ende bereiten kann. Demnach sollte man nichts unversucht lassen, wenn man sich betrogen fühlt.

Wie lautet eigentlich die 0900er Nummer?


----------



## Drizzto (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

heyho 

bin auch so ein opfer aber nicht von autoscout23!! sondern von der firma "Exchange2000".

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher das das quatsch war aber ich gehe stark von aus weil sich mich mit mails hin halten sollte auch im von hinein 116 euro überweisen ich trottel habs natürlich gemacht naja ich buch das ganz mal unter teures lehrgeld.

Kennt die firma einr von euch


----------



## Immo (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Drizzto schrieb:


> sondern von der firma "Exchange2000".
> ....
> 
> Kennt die firma einr von euch



gar nicht so einfach dazu etwas zu finden, da der Begriff Exchange2000 allein hundertausende
 Treffer liefert ( große Namensähnlichkeit mit einem Microsoftprodukt, was kein Zufall sein dürfte 
sondern die  Absicht  sich in der Masse zu verstecken ..) 

hier schon mal ein Treffer, der zeigt,  dass es das wohl gibt 
http://www.studis-online.de/Fragen-Brett/read.php?4,389202


> Zuerst habe ich eine Sms bekommen in der stand: "Exchange2000 Haben Sie noch Ihren Wagen? Ein Interessent benötigt mehr Daten."


----------



## lesko333 (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hi, macht euch keine Sorgen,das sind nur [.........] die haben keine Chance gerichtlich durchzukommen. Ich war bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale und habe mich dort informiert.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo
Ich bin der Obergescheite hab bezahlt (124.00 €) und bekomme trotzden Mahnungen ,heute auch noch eine Letzte Mahnung dann kommt der Mahnbescheid .
Habe bevor ich bezahlt habe auch noch die Internet Seite wo ich mein Auto eingestellt habe ( nenne keinen Namen ) :-(  nachgefragt ob Autoscout 23 seriös ist und bekann sogar ein Positive Antwort ! Hätten mich auch warnen können !! Nur schade wenn soviele rein fallen und das geht immer weiter so , wo ist unsere EU Gesetzgebung ??


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Reducal schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, erfahrungsgemäß bringt das nichts aber ab und an findet sich eben doch eine Behörde, die einem Spuk ein Ende bereiten kann. Demnach sollte man nichts unversucht lassen, wenn man sich betrogen fühlt.
> 
> Wie lautet eigentlich die 0900er Nummer?



090056559963


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 090056559963





> 0900 - 5 - 655996
> Diensteanbieter: Nummer X - servicenummern
> online GmbH  Leipziger Str. 42  04860 Torgau
> Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
> Tue Apr 26 08:00:04 UTC+0200 2005


...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Habe gerade meine 1. Mahnung bekommen ,habe eine Drohende E-mail geschrieben . Anzeige  u. RA ec. Bin ja mal gespannt was jetzt kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo an alle,

auch wir sind blöderweise zunächst mal auf diese Leute reingefallen, haben aber nichts gezahlt. Nach dem 3. Brief haben wir einen Anwalt befragt (für irgendwas braucht man ja seine Rechtschutzversicherung) und der hat uns fast ausgelacht. Einfach alles ignorieren und nichts machen. 

Wir haben nach dem 2. Schreiben auch versucht einen Brief als Widerspruch zu schreiben, der kam aber zurück, weil die Adresse auf den Briefen völlig unzureichend und [.......] ist. 

Also locker durch die Hose atmen 

Viele Grüße
Alexandra

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## domez (29 Juli 2007)

*mobile24-*

Hallo,

Wie ich sehe gibt es noch mehr Leute wie mich die warscheinlich auf eine solche Masche herein gefallen sind.
Habe der oben genannten Verkaufsagentur 116 Euro überwiesen und dort häufig angerufen leider nur mit dem einen Ergebnis: Ich wurde immer wieder mit faulen Ausreden (serverprobleme, zeitmangel, käufer evtl in Urlaub) vertröstet.
Letzten Montag habe ich dann ziemlich verärgert angerufen und wollte umgehend mein Geld zurück was mir auch zugesichert wurde wenn sich bis zum nächsten Tag keiner der dubiosen Firma melden würde. Natürlich meldete sich niemand!
Am Donnerstag bekam ich dann eine sms mit einem Besichtigungstermin welcher auf den 14.08.07 festgesetzt wurde (Muss mich allerdings nochmal im "Kundencenter" melden). Das werde ich auch morgen in Angriff nehmen und zwar zum allerletzten mal, denn dann übernimmt mein Anwalt das ganze Thema!
Das einzige was mich die ganze Zeit ärgert ist die Ungewissheit ob ich momentan mein Auto an andere Interessenten verkaufen kann oder ob ich das durch irgend eine bescheuerte Vertragsklausel der Firma mobile24 an diese gebunden bin. 
Würde mich natürlich sehr über weitere Meinungen und TIPS für das weitere Vorgehen gegen mobile24 freuen.

MFG Domez


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*

Hallo Leute,

wie schon so vielen hier, hab auch ich eine SMS bekommen,
zwar nicht von a***23 sondern von m****24, die aber
genau die gleiche Masche an den Tag legen. 0180 er Nummer
anrufen und die freundliche Dame nimmt die Adresse auf.
Dann kommt paar Tage später die Bestätigung per Post und
die Aufforderung 116 EURO zu zahlen, denn dann würde ja
ein Besichtigungstermin mit dem "Käufer" (gelächter....) 
vereinbart. Hab Widerspruch geschickt, der eh nicht ankommt,
weil die Adresse sicher nicht existiert...und nun auch eine
weitere Aufforderung zu Zahlung erhalten. Ein Bekannter RA von
mir hat gesagt - abwarten, wenn keine Vertrag zwischen mir
und denen besteht können die kein Geld verlangen. 
Fall die nicht locker lassen werd ich meinen Rechtsschutz beauftragen.
Aber ne Briefkastenfirma wird man schlecht erreichen.
Hab auch mal ne mail ans online Autoportal geschickt wo mein
Fahrzeug angeboten wird und an das BKA weil mir die Sache
komisch vorkommt. Das wichtigste für alle ist - []
Wenn nach erfolgreicher Vermittlung ne vereinbarte Gebühr 
vertraglich festgehalten verlangt würde, wäre ja nix dagegen zu 
sagen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...hab auch ich eine SMS bekommen,
> zwar nicht von a***23 sondern von m****24...


Das ist dasselbe!





Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....Hab auch mal ne mail ... an das BKA weil mir die Sache komisch vorkommt.


Wenn du dich betrogen fühlst (auch der Versuch ist strafbar), dann erstatte eine Anzeige und zwar bei deinen örtlich für dich zuständigen Behörden. Das BKA ist für "komisch"-Meldungen nicht zuständig.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: mobile24*

Hallo,
ich habe auch so ein komisches Angebot von den bekommen, habe allerdings gleich gewittert, dass nicht mit rechten Dingen zu gehen kann.
Die 116€ habe ich natürlich nicht bezahlt, bis jetzt habe ich drei böse Briefe bekommen. Sehr verdächtig ist auf jedenfall, dass diese Firma ganz dubiose 'Öffnungszeiten' hat, was den Telefonkontakt angeht und da die Firma in der Schweiz sitzen soll, die Briefmarken und Stempel aber eher nach Spanien oder Italien aussehen... Also ganz ganz komisch. Werde denen sicher keinen Pfennig zahlen. 
Wenn Sie das Auto erfolgreich vermittelt haben, wäre das kein Thema, dann wäre ich auch bereit eine 'Marklergebühr' aufzubringen, aber mit so komischen Triks, muss man immer vorsichtig sein.

MfG
S.D.

PS: Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden wäre super.


----------



## Domez (30 Juli 2007)

*Bin gespannt was auf diese E-Mail kommt - nix warscheinlich *

Folgende e-mail habe ich gerade an info @ meinautoverkauf.eu gesendet, aber ich denke wenn ich die anderen hier so höre wird das auch nichts bringen. Naja Hauptsache ich kann mich ein bisschen abreagieren . -Man darf gespannt sein... bis denn gruß domez




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile sehr verärgert über Ihre ziemlich unseriöse Vorgehensweise im Umgang mit unschuldigen Kunden.
> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen sehr viel negatives über Ihre angebliche Autovermittlung in Erfahrung gebracht.
> ...



[............]

_Name editiert. MOD/BR_
_ Geändert von Heiko. Grund: nicht beweisbare Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt_


----------



## domez (31 Juli 2007)

*Unglaublich- Schon heute eine Antwort!*

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich gestern die obige e-mail an mobile24 geschickt habe,
kam schon heute eine sehr aussagekräftige e-mail zurück.

Sie behaupten in der e-mail das sich die Buchhaltungsabteilung mit meinem Anliegen befasst, hätte gar nicht gedacht das die eine Buchhaltung haben 

Naja da bin ich jetzt auf jeden Fall mal gespannt.

bis denn...

Gruß domez


----------



## bashtovoy (1 August 2007)

*AW: mobile24-*



domez schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich die ganze Zeit ärgert ist die Ungewissheit ob ich momentan mein Auto an andere Interessenten verkaufen kann oder ob ich das durch irgend eine bescheuerte Vertragsklausel der Firma mobile24 an diese gebunden bin.
> Würde mich natürlich sehr über weitere Meinungen und TIPS für das weitere Vorgehen gegen mobile24 freuen.
> 
> MFG Domez




Verkaufe endlich Dein Auto! Du hast das Auto inseriert um es zu verkaufen und nicht um es reservieren! Du wirst von denen niemals einen Interessenten zu Gesicht bekommen.

Eine Vertragsbindung kommt erst zum tragen, wenn Dir ein Kunde eine verbindliche Bestellung für Dein Fahrzeug unterschrieben hat!

"Merkwürdigerweise" bekommen Händler in Deutschland von denen keine Post.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo zusammen, hat denn jetzt inzwischen schon jemand was gehört nachdem der letzte Brief mit der Drohung vom gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren kam?? Denn ich habe den jetzt auch erhalten, bin mir aber total unsicher wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll? Ob den wirklich so ein gerichtliches Verfahren kommt? Hat da einer Ahnung von euch?? Bitte antwortet mir mal, mach mir ganz schön Gedanken???

Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mach mir ganz schön Gedanken???


warum? Unternehmen dieser Coleur meiden Gerichte wie die Pest. Mach dir lieber ein paar schöne 
Stunden und  vergiß den Quatsch.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Das heißt das man dann von denen nach der Mahnung mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gar nichts mehr hört oder wie???


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

...das kann man annehmen. Die bauen ihr System und eine kleine Drohkulisse auf und ziehen sich dann ganz feige wieder zurück, wenn man nicht oder nicht in deren Sinne reagiert. Mit einem Miniseitenhieb habe ich mal kurz mit denen Mailverkehr gehabt - die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und sind dabei keine Meisterköche, selbst bei der Beantwortung von Beleidigungen reagieren sie nicht professionell, was die Initiatoren für mich aus deren Spiel disqualifiziert.


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das heißt das man dann von denen nach der Mahnung mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren gar nichts mehr hört oder wie???


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind schon  extrem selten (in dieser "Branche" ) 
Dass  du vom Blitz getroffen wirst,  ist wahrscheinlicher als ein Prozess.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

ich habe es mal der TV Sendung Akte auf Sat 1 vorgeschlagen darüber zu berichten jedoch haben die mir mitgeteilt dass man derzeit kein Interesse dafür hat... Ich habe alle Drohungen ignoriert und von den Typen absolut nix mehr gehört. Ein Brief als Einschreiben war z.B. auch nicht dabei also gehen die nur auf Dummfang. Richtig lustig ist ja deren Beamtendeutsch das wahrscheinlich aus nem Übersetzungsprogramm kommt. Also lasst euch nicht unterkriegen und [........]!!!!! Mahlzeit Gemeinde

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Sepp (5 September 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Mal für alle zur Beruhigung:

Mir ist im April dasselbe passiert und habe auch die ominösen drei Briefe erhalten. Nach mittlerweile 5 Monaten ist offensichtlich Gras über die ganze Sache gewachsen.

Also nicht verrückt machen lassen und [.......]

Viele liebe Grüße

Sepp

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
bin auch von ...24 angefunkt worden und hab den 3'ten Brief = Androhung der gerichtlichen Mahnung bekommen . . . .

Die Mail vorher von Sepp beruhigt mich sehr !!!!!

Bei mir hat man nie - mit keinem Wort- eine Vermittlungsgebühr erwähnt (nur dann in der ersten "Zahlungserinnerung", aber das scheint zu variieren, oder ?

Alles Gute und keep on fighting !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Lach, wir haben auch Post von dieser dubiosen Firma.

das erste Schreiben kam wohl auch aus Alicante. Von wegen der Kunde akzeptiert Ihren Preis und wartet 3 Wochen auf Übergabe. 

Zahlen Sie 125 Euro..

heute kam das zweite Schreiben Erinnerung oder kostenpflichtige Mahnung.

Allerdings wurde diesmal das Schreiben aus Deutschland verschickt. Autoscout 23 Minden /Germany

Allerdings nur PLZ keine weitere deutsche Anschrift. 

Was mich aber mehr als stutzig macht:

Wir haben den PKW ohne Anschrift nur mit einer Mobil Tel bei Autoscout angeboten. Autoscout23 nahm mit uns aber per Post Kontakt auf.

Verkauft da wohl wer Adressen?

Wir haben Autoscout 24 angemailt und über diesen dreisten Betrugsversuch informiert. Bis heute keine rückmeldung.

Morgen erstatten wir Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch. Aber das da was bei rauskommt, glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. 

Eins ist sicher Geld sehen die von uns nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute,

bei mir genau das gleiche passiert. Hab mein Auto bei A....24 reingestellt und bekomme eine SMS von M...24. Hab dort angerufen und bekamm einige Tage darauf Post von denen aus Spanien. Ich sollte bitte 124 € überweisen. Hab ich glücklicherweiße nicht gemacht! Wochen drauf hab ich die erste Abmahnung bekommen, dass wenn ich das geld nicht in den nächsten 7 Tagen überweise gehen sie gerichtlich gegen mich vor. Hab ich natürlich auch nicht gemacht und gestern die Dritte Abmahnung bekommen. Meine angeblichen Kosten belaufen sich zurzeit auf 69 €. Habe bei A.....24 angerufen und gefragt ob das alles seriös ist, und die meinten das ich darauf nicht antworten soll und auf keinen fall das geld überweisen soll! Genau das gleiche hat mein Anwalt auch gesagt. Von mir sehen die keinen Cent...! Naja.... Viel glück

mfg Junaa


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,

ich bin auch ein Opfer. Diesmal firmieren die vermeindlichen Vermittler unter EU-Automarkt.us aus 54310 Minden. Der Brief wurde in Hannover aufgegeben.
Einfach ignorieren. Ich habe seit über 2 Wochen nichts mehr von denen gehört.

Gruß A.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: autoscout23*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was geht denn jetzt ab? sind wir alle auf diese [.....] (fast) reingefallen. Bei mir war es ähnlich:
> SMS, mehrere Telefonate, ein Versprechen des "Händlers Herr A.", mir ein Schreiben zukommen zu lassen, in dem vereinbart werden sollte, dass die 93€ bei nicht zustandekommen des Deals zurücküberwiesen werden! Da hat der wohl ein Spässle gmacht!!!!!  Jetzt hab ich 2 Briefe auf dem Tisch liegen. Eins mit `Zahlungserinnerung` das andere mit ´letzter Aufforderung`. Ich glaub bei denen hackt es!!!!
> ...




Hallo, 
nach dem letzten Schreiben passiert nichts mehr!!!!!!!!!
[......]

Gruss Thomas

_Letzten Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Olli P. (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo, hab auch gestern die SMS bekommen und dummerweise da angerufen, werd dann wohl auch ein schreiben bekommen... wird hoffentlich noch gut ausgehen...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo!!!!

oh man ich war 07/2007 auch so doof... -.-
hab die kohle überwiesen weil meine karre schon einhalbes jahr im netz stand und die keiner haben wollte, und dann kam die SMS...
die briefe, und dann hab ichs mit der angst bekommen und überwiesen...
und dann niiiiiiiiie wieder was gehört von denen...

jetzt bin ich durch zufall darauf gestoßen dass das ja so ne betrüger-bande war.. booa bin ich dooof 

naja hab jetzt auch mal so ne E-Mail wie auf seite 10, geschrieben... mal gucken ob da noch was kommt.. wos schon so lange her ist...



Olli P. falls du nochmal reinschaust: berichte doch bitte von welcher firma du ein schreiben bekommen hast - und woher die firma kommt!!! denn unter w*w.meinautoverkauf.eu  kommt nix mehr...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem "EU-Automarkt" in Minden gemacht:

Es werden keine Details zum angeblichen Käufer in Spanien geliefert, in den SMS angegebene Telefonnummern sind kurze Zeit nach den Gesprächen nicht mehr zu erreichen. 
Eine nach Abschluß eines Geschäfts zu zahlende Vermittlungsgebühr von 125 € - wie z.B. bei Immobilienmaklern üblich - hätte ich akzeptiert, eine Vorauszahlung nicht. Der daher per Einschreiben erfolgte fristgerechte Widerspruch gegen die "Auftragsannahme" kam von der Post zurück, der Empfänger ist unter der korrekt angegebenen Mindener Adresse nicht zu ermitteln.  
Ich habe nun nun den Widerruf noch per email an die angegebenen Adresse geschickt und damit hoffentlich meinen juristisch erforderlichen Teil zur Beendigung dieser Geschäftsbeziehung abgeleistet. 

J.Z.


----------



## Pirumaga (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Liebe Forenteilnehmer, es geht munter weiter. Im Grunde werden unsere Illusionen genährt, dass jemand Unbekannter einen Wunschpreis zahlt, ohne das Auto je gesehen zu haben. In meinem Fall hat sogar ein Herr R. frech gelogen, indem er zusicherte, dass 120,--Euro erst nach Verkauf gezahlt werden müsse.
Auf die mir zugegangene schriftliche Rechnung habe ich wie unten unter Punkt A gezeigt, Widerspruch eingelegt. Wider Erwarten meldete sich mobile24LLC mit einem eMail, Punkt B. Wieder wird die Hoffnung auf einen tatsächlich vorhandenen Käufer vorgespiegelt und sogar mit Regress gedroht. Kein Wort zur Annahme meines Widerspruches.

Kurzum gesagt: Nicht mehr reagieren, es kann rechtlich kein Anspruch durchgesetzt werden. Müsste mal bei Autobild/Computerbild oder bei Akte-SAT1 veröffentlicht werden.

Punkt A:
mobile24
europäische automobilvermarktung
mobil24LLC
Bäslerstr. 24
8004 Zürch
-Schweiz-


hilfsweiser Widerruf
Ihre Rechnung vom [], Nr. 89
Ihr Zeichen []  Anbieter[]

									[], den 05.02.2008

In meinem  letzten Telefongespräch unter der Telefonnummer 018055001405 mit mobile 24LLC sprach ich mit einem Herrn D. R[]. Auf meine Frage , ob irgendwelche Kosten auf mich zukämen, sagte mir Herr R. wörtlich: „Nein bis jetzt keine, nur wenn ein abgeschlossener Verkauf stattfände, wäre eine Vermittlungsgebühr von 120,-- Euro zu zahlen“. Herr R. weiter: „ Dafür kommen wir auch mit dem Kunden zu Ihnen nach Hause und überprüfen das Bargeld“.
Das sie jetzt von mir 129,--Euro im Voraus verlangen war also nie vereinbart.

Auf Grund ihrer absprachewidrigen Geschäftsgebahren und meinen Auskünften in vielen Internetforen ihrer Firmen, lege ich hilfsweise und vorsorglich, mit sofortiger Wirkung 

					Widerspruch

gegen mir zwar unbekannte oder etwaige Verträge/Aufträge mit ihnen ein.
Desgleichen gestatte ich Ihnen nicht, meine persönlichen Daten oder die der bei Autoscout 24.de von mir publizierten Daten über den Verkauf des PKW- Renault Modus weiterhin zu verwenden.
Der Widerspruch richtet sich gegen etwaige, vergangene und zukünftige Rechteinhaber, wie
1.	gegen 		mobile24LLC
2.	gegen 		Herrn D. R
3.	gegen		mobile24 europäische automobilvermarktung, Adresse w.o.    Schweiz
4.	gegen		J.G.Pxxxx // mobille
5.	gegen 		irgendwelche ihrer Firmen in den USA- 98352275104dewa

Schade um meine Zeit und mein Geld. Falls ich noch irgendeine Nachricht mit Vorauszahlungsforderungen von ihnen bekommen sollte, werde ich unverzüglich Strafanzeige stellen und rechtliche Schritte gegen sie einleiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Punkt B


Sehr geehrte Frau P.

Ihr Telefonat mit dem LTS-Kundencenter wurde von mir überprüft.

Sie erhielten folgende, unserem Angebot entsprechende Informationen:



1. Dienstleistung und Verkaufspreis wurden mit Ihnen besprochen.

2. Der Käufer wird vertraglich an Wagen und Preis gebunden und hat 

   zur Absicherung eine Gebühr zu entrichten.

3. Ihre Vermittlungsgebühr ist erst nach Käuferbindung und Erhalt 

   einer postalischen Bestätigung anzuweisen.

4. Es wurde Ihnen vorab per Kurznachricht (SMS) diese Bindung 

   mitgeteilt. 

5. Die per Post zugestellte Bestätigung haben Sie inzwischen 

   erhalten.



Wir können und werden Ihren Interessenten nicht über Vertragsende hinaus halten.

Ihr Wagen sollte in den nächsten 2 Wochen an unseren Kunden übergeben sein. Bei Nichterfüllung leiten wir Regressansprüche an Sie weiter. 



Ihre Terminvereinbarung über    [email protected] 

erwartend verbleiben wir 



Mit freundliche Grüssen.

G.Cxxx

RA/Mediacenter



Wie Sie wissen, können über das Internet versandte E-Mails unter fremdem Namen erstellt oder der Inhalt verändert werden. Aus diesem Grund sind unsere als E-Mail verschickten Nachrichten grundsätzlich keine rechtsverbindlichen Erklärungen. Der Inhalt dieser E-Mail samt Anlagen ist vertraulich und u. U. rechtlich geschützt

_Namen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo

ich habe heute auch eine SMS von mobile24 bekommen.Vom tollen Angebot geblendet habe ich da angerufen, und man sagte mir man würde auf ich zukommen und mit dem Käufer das Auto angucken. Also alles nur besch...? Was sollte ich jetzt tun? Einfach nicht reagieren wenn sich jemand meldet? Ich sollte morgen Post von denen bekommen sagte man mir. Bis jetzt habe ich nur meine Daten angegeben. Hätten die da eine rechliche handhabe?


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was sollte ich jetzt tun?


Lies den Thread von Anfang, damit dürften sich deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## blowfish (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich weis nicht, ob mein Hinweis jetzt zu diesem Thema passt. Mir liegen Erkenntnisse vor, dass Autohändler mit ihren Angeboten bei Autoscout24 und mobile.de gepisht wurden. Ihre Angebote wurden darauf hin aus den Angeboten genommen und dafür hochpreisige KFZ mit einem Schnäppchenpreis eingestellt. Hiermit sollen dann Interressenten wohl getäuscht werden und über Anzahlungen betrogen werden. Zahlung per Western Union bzw. Einzahlung auf ein Konto eines "Finanzagenten".
Sollte mein Beitrag nicht hier rein passen, bitte ich die Mods um Verschiebung in einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

"Die häufigsten Betrugsmethoden wollen wir Ihnen hier kurz vorstellen".

[noparse]http://www.sicherer-autokauf.de/[/noparse]


----------



## Eniac (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



blowfish schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, ob mein Hinweis jetzt zu diesem Thema passt. Mir liegen Erkenntnisse vor, dass Autohändler mit ihren Angeboten bei Autoscout24 und mobile.de gepisht wurden.
> ...
> Sollte mein Beitrag nicht hier rein passen, bitte ich die Mods um Verschiebung in einen eigenen Thread.



Nee, das passt hier wirklich nicht herein; ganz andere Baustelle, das gehört in einen eigenen thread.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Eben bei "Escher" gelaufen:
Betrug auf virtuellem Automarkt
http://www.mdr.de/escher/5258755-hintergrund-5255599.html


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Heute habe ich ein SMS erhalten (lt. Landesvorwahl aus Weißrußland):

„Ist Ihr Pkw-Angebot verhandelbar. Interessent benötigt mehr Wagendaten.
Mobile 24LLC Tel. 097214779391 10:30-13:30 u. 16-18 Uhr“

Es kam mir verdächtig vor. Wer braucht einen Vermittler und mehr Daten als in der Anzeige eingegeben wurde? Wenn doch, dann kann man gezielt fragen, um welche zusätzlichen Daten sich handelt. Beim ehrlichen Käufer  hätte ich einen Anruf oder eine E-Mail erwartet.

Dieses Portal hat mein Verdacht bestätigt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ah, eine Schweinfurter Vorwahl- haben die dort 7stellige Nummern? Wenn nicht ist das eine VoIP-Nummer mit Wunschvorwahl.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo

wir erhielten auch so eine SMS. Partnerin hat angerufen und klar gemacht, dass sie den Scheiß lassen sollen (hoffentlich nicht in Weissrussladn angerufen...).
Jetzt kommen täglich SMS rein mit vermeindlichen Angeboten von deren Kunden.
Hört das auch mal wieder auf? Müssen wir jetzt bereits mit der 1. Rechnung rechnen, die wir dann links liegen lassen?


----------



## MENIX (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Oh Mann, ich hab diese SMS auch bekommen!
ICh hatte auch ein komisches Gefühl deshaolb hab ich mal gegooglet!
Ich werd da mal auf keinen Fall hin anrufen!

Gruss Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo, ich habe leider auch auf die sms gewantwortet.
Nachdem ich dann heute eine Rechnung über 129,00 Euro erhalten habe, habe ich mal gegoogelt und dieses Forum entdeckt.
Lt. Aussage meines Anwalts, sollte sofort Widerspruch eingelegt werden. Normalerweise dürfte dann nichts mehr kommen. Sollte doch etwas kommen, wird sich mein Antwalt darum kümmern bzw. eine Strafanzeige gestellt werden.
Es ist einfach unverschämt wie mit der Gutgläubigkeit von privaten Verkäufern ein Reibach gemacht wird.
Viele Grüße
SL


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Auch ich werde momentan von Mobile24 massiv unter Druck gesetzt.
Mir wird momentan sogar mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gedroht.

Habe an Mobile 24 folgenden Text geschrieben:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren der Firma „ Mobile24LLC“,
> leider musste ich mit Verwunderung  Ihre letzen beiden Schreiben vom 20.2.2008 und 27.02.2008 zur Kenntnis nehmen und möchte wie folgt darauf eine Stellung abgeben:
> 
> Auf mein Zeitungsinserat erhielt ich von Ihnen am 05.02.2008  eine e-mail, in welchem von einem Kaufinteresse in Höhe von 8300€ die Rede war. Weiter Informationen waren aus dieser SMS nicht zu entnehmen, daher hatte ich mir die Mühe gemacht und mich auf diese fragwürdige SMS telefonisch gemeldet. In dem Gespräch wurde mir das Verkaufskonzept oberflächlich erläutert, erst nach Nachfrage meinerseits erfuhr ich von der Kostenbeteiligung von 129€.
> ...




Ich bin im Nachhinaein froh, dass mir dieses Forum bestätigt, dass hier eine [] am Werk ist. Ich hoffe die lassen mich jetzt in Ruhe

gruß TS


----------



## jupp11 (9 März 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch ich werde momentan von Mobile24 massiv unter Druck gesetzt.
> Mir wird momentan sogar mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gedroht.


Drohen und tatsächlich anleiern liegen bei dieser Sorte "Internethändler" Lichtjahre auseinander 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe diese mail auch bekommen, ein glück das meine nummer unterdrückt war und diese [ edit] nicht ran gegangen sind. Echt ne schweinerei.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hi,

habe von mobile24LLC eine Rechnung und eine Erinnerung erhalten,

_Rest gelöscht, da massive Verstöße gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen  modinfo ww
_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Persönliche Daten
> 
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

kann ich auch bestätigen echt schweinerei was soll das was für eine Masche ! 

gruß an alle


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallöle,

hab nicht alle Beiträge in diesem Forum gelesen, bin aber auch betroffen!!

Mein Fall:

Hab eine SMS bekommen mit einer Hamburger Rückrufnummer. Habe auch dort angerufen wegen angeblich noch fehlenden Informationen zum Fahrzeug.
Jetzt bekomme ich eine SMS von Mobile24LLC mit einer Rückrufnummer aus Spanien wegen eines angeblichen Interessenten für einen SUPERPREIS.....

                       !!! DANKE AN ALLE AUTOREN DIESES FORUMS !!!

Werde dort wohl jetzt nicht anrufen!!

Grüße aus Brandenburg


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Wurden selbst Opfer haben aber Dank dieses Forums noch nichts bezahlt Daten habe ich aber leider leichtgläubig durchgegeben.
Habe aber an mobile24 eine E-mail geschickt mit dem Vermerk das der Wagen nicht mehr zum Verkauf stünde da er den Angaben nicht mehr entspricht.
Hoffe das es angekommen ist und auch angenommen wird.
Eines ist klar wenn eine Rechnung kommen sollte (129 € hatte die Dame am Telefon was gefaselt) aber erst nachdem ich die 2 SMS erhalten hatte und dort die Daten mitgeteilt habe werde ich diese mit Sicherheit nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,

bin soeben auch Opfer geworden. Haben ebenso erst 2 sms bekommen, wobei in der ersten nach weiteren Fahrzeugdaten gefragt wurde und in der zweiten ein Kaufinteressent angepriesen wurde, natürlich zu einem guten Preis (100 € unter meiner Preisvorstellungsangabe). Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt das sie die Verträge dann fertig machen und mir dann auf dem Postweg zuschicken. Zudem würde sich der Käufer wegen der Abholung direkt bei mir melden. Der Vermittlungsservice würde 129 € kosten, wann dieser zu entrichten sei wurde nicht erwähnt. Nachdem ich im nachhinein misstrauisch geworden bin, habe ich angefangen zu recherchieren und bin hier gelandet. Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge die hier bestimmt dem ein oder anderen viel Trouble erspart haben. 
Wie kommt jetzt auf mich zu? tue ich gut daran einfach auf eingehende Post nicht zu antworten , bzw. auf eingehende Rechnungen nicht zu reagieren, oder sollte ich am besten sofort einen Widerruf losschicken? Die AGBs von Mobile24 stinken ja schon zum himmel. die habe ich auch selbst erst im internet recherchieren müssen. Hier ein Auszug



> § 8 Widerspruchsbelehrung
> 
> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform widerrufen. (Aus Sicherheitsgründen empfehlen wir den postalischen Weg). Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:  Europäische Automobilvermarktung mobile24 LLC  Zürich 8004 - Schweiz Im Falle eines rechtsgültigen Widerrufs sind die beiderseitigen empfangenen Leistungen zurückzuerstatten.
> 
> ...



Zu beachten sei hier der Abschnitt "Beachten Sie", wo darauf hingewiesen wird, das das Widerrufsrecht vorzeitig erlischt, wenn die Vermittlung schon vor Ablauf der 2 Wochen begonnen wird. Haben die überhaupt irgendwas gegen mich in der Hand? Was kommt auf mich zu und wie kann ich mich schützen?

Gruß aus Gersthofen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch betroffen! Genau wie derjenige über mir wurde der "Kaufpreis" akzeptiert, auch 100 € weniger, als meine Verhandlungsbasis! Allerdings wurde mir nichts, rein gar nichts am Telefon mitgeteilt für etwaige Kosten die auf mich zukommen, hatte sogar explizit am Telefon nachgefragt! 
Bevor Sie mir eine Auftragsbestätigung zuschicken wollten, habe ich mich telefonisch in Schweden gemedelt und gesagt, dass das Auto bereits verkauft ist, da ich die [........] hier nachlesen konnte. 
Soweit so gut, aber habe dennoch Post bekommen. Mittlerweile 1. Erinnerungsschreiben und 129 € wird verlangt! Habe daraufhin eine Mail an die angegebene E-Mailadresse geschrieben! Antwort habe ich erhalten, aber auf keine meiner Belange wurde eingegangen! 
Das kam zurück:

_______________________________________


> Sehr geehrter Herr.....
> 
> Ihr Telefonat mit dem LTS-Kundencenter wurde von mir überprüft.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die AGB's nie akzeptiert, eine Unterschrift haben die von mir auch nicht!
Soll ich es weiter ignorieren oder rechtlich vorgehen? 

Beste Grüße und stark bleiben!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> rechtlich vorgehen?


...dürfte nicht viel Sinn machen, da die Initiatoren anscheinend in Spanien sitzen und nun sogar ihren Sitz mit neuester Geschäftsform in Dubai erklärt haben. Es dürfte als besonders unwahrscheinlich gelten, dass die Freibeuter sich hier in D selsbt vor ein Gericht wagen - die haben bislang ja anscheinend noch nicht mal ein deutsches Inkassounternehmen bemüht, was bezeichnend für den Bestand der aufgestellten Forderungen sein sollte.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...dürfte nicht viel Sinn machen, da die Initiatoren anscheinend in Spanien sitzen und nun sogar ihren Sitz mit neuester Geschäftsform in Dubai erklärt haben. Es dürfte als besonders unwahrscheinlich gelten, dass die Freibeuter sich hier in D selsbt vor ein Gericht wagen - die haben bislang ja anscheinend noch nicht mal ein deutsches Inkassounternehmen bemüht, was bezeichnend für den Bestand der aufgestellten Forderungen sein sollte.



Also meinst du einfach abwarten?! Was anderes bleibt mir dann ja nicht wirklich...
Wenn noch weitere Schreiben kommen, wende ich mich mal an den Verbraucherschutz.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn noch weitere Schreiben kommen...


....ab zur Ablage "Z"!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute auch die Rechnung von denen bekommen.. ging genau nach der gleichen Masche... erst weitere Daten und dann ein Super-Angebot...

Naja, habe denen jetzt ein E-Mail geschrieben mit dem Vertragsrücktritt und der Bitte um Bestätigung - ansonsten werde ich diesen Fall an meinen Anwalt übergeben..

Mal sehen, was passiert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## betroffener_Verkäufer (9 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

so ich hab gestern eine SMS bekommen.

sind interessiert an dem Auto. Habe dann in Schweden angerufen. Meine Autodaten durchgegeben, was ja auch bei Autoscout steht und heute dann ein Angebot was sehr gut war. 

Habe dann die Nummer angerufen und mir mal die Vorgehensweise erklären lassen. Wurde während des Telefonats schon stutzig. Habe dem Herrn gesagt, dass ich mich über diese Vorgehensweise erstmal erkundigen muss und mich Montag nocheinmal melde. Was ich nun ja nicht mehr machen brauche. 

Muss ich jetzt mir was rechnen nur weil ich 2 mal mit denen gesprochen habe? Habe ja nur per Telefon mit den Leuten kontakt gehabt.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
habe heute auch so eine komische WEBSMS bekommen, mit folgendem Inhalt:
95oo Euro bietet Interessent für ihren PKW kd.0904-608 Tel:0046462885143
Mobile 24LLC 10:30-13:30 u. 16.00-18:00 Uhr.
Ich war zum Glück so vorsichtig und habe mich bei Mobile.de informiert. 
Mobile.de hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich hier um Betrug handelt.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Screamer (23 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hi!
Bin auch auf die Masche reingefallen, doch als ich dann per Post das Schreiben bekam und ich die 129€ überweisen sollte bin ich stutzig geworden und hab im Internet mal nachgeforscht und bin auf diese Seite aufmerksam geworden.

Habe Jetzt denen eine E-mail geschrieben dass ich zurücktreten will und habe diese E-mail als Antwort bekommen. 
Was soll ich jetzt am besten tun?




> Sehr geehrter Herr .....
> 
> Sie möchten Ihren Auftrag wiederrufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ja, ja - die Schreiben werden immer unverschämter. Lass dich nicht verunsichern und übergib´ das Ganze einem Anwalt, wenn es dir zu bunt wird. Klappern gehört auch bei diesen Geschäftsleuten zum Handwerk, die wollen dich nur irgendwie zur Zahlung bewegen und du weißt doch: wer sich bewegt ist dran! Also stellt man sich in dem altbekannten Spiel erstmal tot und ignoriert alles um sich herum. Würde mir sowas wie dir widerfahren, dann würde ich es nicht anders machen als bei dem Spiel.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

@screamer

schreibe denen doch, dass Du die vereinbarte Vermittlungsgebühr NACH erfolgreichem Verkauf selbstverständlich sofort überweisen wirst. 

Bestimme, wie verlangt einen Termin zur Abholung mit Nachfrist innerhalb der 4 Wochen und verlange bei Nichterfüllung selbst 3% der Kaufsumme als Abstandszahlung.

Wirst Du zwar nie bekommen - aber einen Käufer werden die Dir auch nicht vermitteln!

Gab es für das Fahrzeug eigentlich noch mehr Interessenten oder nur diese Vermittler?

Sollte sich nur der Vermittler gemeldet haben, korrigiere Deine Preisvorstellung und verkaufe das Auto.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,

bei mir genau das gleiche mit Mobile24LLC....
SMS-Inhalt:
58oo Euro bietet Interessent für ihren PKW kd.****-** Tel:0046462885143
Mobile 24LLC 10:30-13:30 u. 16.00-18:00 Uhr.


Habe dort angerufen aber die wollten auch 129€ haben und dann sollte angeblich jemand vom ADAC herkommen um das Vertragliche zu regeln.
Dann bin ich ebenfalls auf diese Seite gestossen. Schaden... hatte mich schon gefreut...

Gruss
Jobst


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo zusammen,
bin gestern auch Opfer geworden. Genau die gleiche Nummer. Mir haben sie 200 euro weniger geboten und mir dann eine Aufforderung zu Bezahlung der Vermittlungskosten von 129 Euro zukommen lassen. 
Zum Glück habe ich diese Seite gefunden und ich bin nicht der einzige.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo!
Meine Eltern und ich sind fast auch auf die Masche reingefallen... Ich war gestern auch beim Anwalt....
Ich habe eine SMS bekommen.. habe mit meiner Mutter dann in Hamburg angerufen.. hab mich schon gewundert, warum die alle daten, welche im internet (bei mobile und autoscout) stehen noch einmal wissen wollen... das gespräch wurde auch aufgenommen (haben mich gefragt) allerdings wurde nur gesagt, dass sie es weitergeben und sich dann bei mir melden...
ein oder zwei tage später kam dann eine sms dass der käufer das angebot akzeptiert.. ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich irgendetwas akzeptiert haben will oder sonstiges!! habe auch mündliche keinem vertrag oder ähnlichem zugesagt und von einer "vereinbarten Gebühr", wie es in der "Rechnung" stand, war nie die rede!!
haben dann bei der angegebenen nummer in schweden angerufen.. der werte herr war höchst unfreundlich und ist meiner mutter die ganze zeit ins wort gefallen....
gestern kam dann ein brief aus spanien.. da bin ich stutzig geworden...
erst hamburg, dann schweden und jetzt noch spanien.. und sitz ist in der schweiz (angeblich!) naja...
war dann gestern mit dem schreiben und den sms beim anwalt.. der hat gesagt, man soll nicht reagieren.. und anzeigen oder ähnliches bringt nichts, da das ganze eine zivilrechtliche sache ist und die polizei interessiert sich für so etwas erstmal nicht....!!

bin mal gespannt wann die mahnung kommt...

haben denen jetzt vorgeschlagen, dass se die 129 euro von den gebotenen geld des käufers abziehen sollen... mal schauen wie sich das ganze jetzt entwickelt 

ich hoffe nur, dass nicht all zu viele leute auf diese masche reinfallen!!!! zum glück hab ich dieses forum gefunden!!

diesen [.......] gehört doch das handwerk gelegt!!!!!!!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

habe auch vor 2 minuten so ne sms bekommen und auf die schnelle mal gegoogelt....hab auch gleich diesen forum endeckt, zum glück...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

In Kürze jährt sich dieser Thread. ( begonnen am 01.06.2007 )


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe auch gerade 2 sms bekommen von der gleichen nummer allerdings mit anderen ruckrufnummern na gut wenn ihr hier solche erfahrungen geamcht habt werde ich da mal nciht antworten


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,bin auch besch[...] worden,warte seit ewiger zeit das ich adresse bekomme u. die geben keine vernümpftige antwort.Haben auch die 129€ bezahlen sollen u. jetzt ist die kohle weg,aber dennen gib ich gas.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS mit Rückrufnr.*

Hab mein Auto in Ö bei [noparse]www.car4you.at[/noparse] inseriert, mit Angabe meiner Handy-Nr. 
Hab nun, 3 Tage nach Schaltung des Inserats (Online) eine SMS von der Absendernummer +353868002000 erhalten mit dem Text "Verkaufen Sie noch ihren Wagen. Tel: 097214779391 täglich von 10:30 - 13:30 u. 16 - 18:00 Uhr"

Das kam mir verdächtig vor und ich prompt diese Thread "gegoogelt". Ich hab gar nicht angerufen oder ein SMS geschickt (oftmals sind ja auch schon SMS sehr teuer "getaktet", meines Wissens gibt es (oder gab es?) sogar SMS, die bei bloßem Empfang schon kostenpflichtig sind.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommt der Anruf aus Irland (00353).

Bei solchen Angeboten aus dem Ausland wäre ich immer äußerst mißtrauisch.

Momentan sind besonders rumänische und bulgarische Banden, aber auch die 419-Nigeria-Connection, auf Betrügereien beim Internetverkauf von Autos aus.

Die schicken Dir z.B. einen angeblich aus Versehen zu hoch ausgestellten Scheck. Du sollst den Rest dann per Western Union zurücküberweisen (anonym, Empfänger dann nicht nachverfolgbar). Der Scheck platzt aber dann.

Solche Spielchen sind da gang und gäbe, in etlichen Varianten.

Der *Empfang* von SMS ist in Deutschland (abgesehen von Roaming-Gebühren, wenn der Empfänger sich im Ausland aufhält) *nie* kostenpflichtig. Einen kostenpflichtigen SMS-Empfang gibt es dagegen z.B. für Österreicher.
http://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?pte=050701017


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Gibt wohl noch so einen Anbieter:
I.C.M – Abt. Kfz.

Die haben mir auf Mobile geantwortet und 100 Euro unter Verkaufspreis angeboten.
Gleiche Masche... Ein Kunde der Firma ist bereit 7200 Euro zu bezahlen. Rufen sie an unter blabla in der zeit von 10 bis 13 Uhr und nochmals abends.

Hört sich wieder nach Nepp an... Wahrscheinlich ein Student, der morgens ausschlafen will....


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute!
Wir sind auch auf den [....]  reingefallen!!!!!
SMS erhalten mit mit Angabe einer 01805er nummer mit der Bitte um Rückruf, was wir leider auch getan haben!!!!!
Gleiche Masche wie hier schon mehrfach beschrieben wurde; Fahrzeugdatenabfrage, Adresse und dann erst auf Anfrage sind die mit den 129€ Vermittlungsgebühr rausgerück wo wir dann gleich NEIN gesagt haben! Wir haben diesen herren an der anderen seite auch gleich DEUTLICH zu verstehen gegeben das wir unser Auto andersweitig verkaufen!
tja und jetzt haben wir den Salat!
Am 26.04. erhielten wir eine Zahlungserinnerung( Briefkopf aus Schweden, abgestempelt in Zaragoza/ Spanie) wo drin stand das wir eine schriftliche Auftragsannahme erhalten haben( DIE HABEN WIR NICHT BEKOMMEN!!!!!!!)
und der Kunde an Preis und Objekt gebunden ist!Blablabla Bitte überweisen sie die vereinbarte vermittlungsgebühr von 129€ in den nächsten 7 Werktagen auf das Konto damit ein besichtigungstermin vereinbart werden kann.
Dann ist ein spanisches konto angegeben und darunter NEHMEN SIE DIESEN TERMIN WAHR, DAMIT GRÖßERE HÄRTEN VERMIEDEN WERDE.
wie uns ersteinmal bei ADAC und Autoscout erkundigt, die habe uns auf die Polizei verwiesen. Wir also zur Polizei, die habe aber ersteinmal nichts gemacht und auf das Betrugskomissariat verwiesen. Wir uns da gemeldet und der nette Herr hat uns gleich gesagt das das eine Betrugsmasche ist und wir vorbeikommen sollen um eine Strafanzeige zu stellen!
Was wir aber net so schnell geschafft haben!
Inzwischen kam dann der nächste Brief am 10.05. VERMEIDEN SIE DEN GERICHTLICHEN MAHNBESCHEID, wieder gleicher Briefkopf aus Schweden aber diesmal in Hannover abgeschickt!
Wieder die Aufforderung die 129€ auf das angegebene spanische Konto zu überweisen und wenn wir das nicht tuen gleich die drohung des gerichlichen Mahbescheides und die Regressansptüche des angeblichen Kundens!!!
DIE KÖNNEN NOCH SO VIELE NETTE BRIEFLEINS SCHICKEN, VON UNS SEHEN DIE KEINEN EINZIGEN CENT! Warum auch? 

Wir haben jetzt strafanzeige gestellt, [......]
Nur so kann man dieser [.........] das Handwerk legen!

Liebe Grüße, in der Hoffnung das es nicht noch mehr gibt die darauf reinfallen!

Mareike


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt strafanzeige gestellt, [......]
> Nur so kann man dieser [.........] das Handwerk legen!


Der Glaube daran sei dir unbenommen nur stimmen tut DAS leider nicht. Eine Strafanzeige bringt in dieser Angelegenheit mMn rein gar nichts.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Auch wenn es nichts bringt, gestellt ist sie!
hat man eine andere Möglichkeit?
Wenn ja, ich bin dankbar über jede Hilfe!!!!!!
Auf jeden Fall sind diese angeblichen Firmen schon Polizeibekannt, was man uns heute gesagt hat.
Mal gucken, viel passieren kann uns ja nicht!
Gruß
Mareike


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

danke mareike, 

habe grade eine mail von mobile bekommen:

____________________________________________________
Guten Tag,
Ein Interessent lässt durch uns anfragen ob Ihr Fahrzeug noch zu haben ist. Er währe bereit 6000,- Euro Bar bei Übergabe zu zahlen.
Bei Interesse Ihrerseits  wenden Sie sich einfach an unseren Service. Sie erreichen unseren Service in der Zeit von  Mo- Fr. 10:00-13:00 Uhr und von 17:00-19:00 Uhr.
Telefon: +49 01805 337707 34   (0,14 € / Min. aus dem deutschen Festnetz) und geben Sie die Kundennummer FZ1405-84  an
I.C.M – Abt. Kfz.
Hornemann
_____________________________________________________

Hab kurz icm hornemann gegoogelt und bin auf deinen beitrag gestoßen, wollte morgen eigentlich gleich anrufen. das ging ja nochmal gut. 

stand ja auch keine mailadresse mit bei. kam mir auch gleich """spanisch""" vor...

danke nochmals Markus


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2008)

*AW:  mobile24llc.us*

Rate dringend von der Agentur mobile24llc.us ab.
Ein wie ich durch den Konsumentenschutz erfahren habe dubioses Unternehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ihr müsst euch mal die Kommentare von "zufriedenen Kunden" auf der Website ansehen.
Zum totlachen!
(Dipl.Kaufmann, Rechtsanwalt, Dr. ...)


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Danke Mareike,

ich habe auch so ein [.......] Angebot per mail erhalten. kam mir gleich komisch vor. warum rufen die nicht an? warum wendet sich der vermeintliche interessent nicht gleich an mich? Vielen Dank füt Deinen Bericht.

Luigi



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Wir sind auch auf den [....]  reingefallen!!!!!
> SMS erhalten mit mit Angabe einer 01805er nummer mit der Bitte um Rückruf, was wir leider auch getan haben!!!!!
> Gleiche Masche wie hier schon mehrfach beschrieben wurde; Fahrzeugdatenabfrage, Adresse und dann erst auf Anfrage sind die mit den 129€ Vermittlungsgebühr rausgerück wo wir dann gleich NEIN gesagt haben! Wir haben diesen herren an der anderen seite auch gleich DEUTLICH zu verstehen gegeben das wir unser Auto andersweitig verkaufen!
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen!

Ich habe ebenfalls so eine SMS bekommen. Habe dort auch zweimal angerufen, zwecks Autodaten und ob ich mit dem Kaufpreis einverstanden bin. War eine Nummer aus Schweden. Dann kam vorgestern Post mit der Auftragsbestätigung bzw. Rechnung über 129,00 Euro. Das machte mich stutzig, da mich niemand darauf hingewiesen hat, dass eine Gebühr entsteht. Auf meine email, dass ich nicht bereit bin, vor Übergabe des vereinbarten Betrages die Gebühr zu bezahlen, kam dann genau die gleiche Antwort, die hier im Forum schon des öffteren veröffentlicht worden ist (Dienstleistungen und Verkaufspreis wurden mit Ihnen besprochen... usw.)

Zum Glück habe ich doch nochmal gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen. Dank an alle. Wieder 129,00 Euro gespart.

Werde jetzt per mail Wiederspruch einlegen, mit der Begründung, dass der Wagen leider schon anderweitig verkauft worden ist .

Hört diese Firma auch irgendwann mal auf zu schreiben? Oder geht das jetzt bis zum Ende aller Tage so weiter?

Ich habe auch schon überlegt, diesen Fall mal an einen TV-Sender zu schicken. Für die Privaten ist doch so was immer ein gefundenes Fressen.

Grüsse aus dem Osnabrücker Land


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Nichts zu danken Markus!
Bin froh wenn andere die Beiträge hier lesen und die Finger davon lassen!!!!!
Mal sehen wie es bei uns weiter geht!
mich wundert es nur das sie nicht telefonischen Kontakt mit uns aufnehmen, die Nummer haben sie ja leider!
Gibt es jemanden der dazu mehr sagen kann?

LG Mareike


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Und auch nichts zu danken Luigi!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe ebenfalls eine solche eMail erhalten:" Ein Interessent läßt.......usw. ... Service in der Zeit....
Glücklicherweise erreichte mich diese Mail außerhalb der Rückrufzeiten, sodaß ich bei meinen Recherchen über diese ominöse Firma I.C.M - Abt. Kfz auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin.

Allen Verfassern von Beiträgen zu diesem Thema meinen Dank.
Mir ist vermutlich viel Ärger erspart geblieben.

F.K.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo! Macht euch keine Gedanken. Egal was da Kommt. Der Besitzer der Domain ist ein Herr P..... Firmensitz in Spanien. Hier kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Deutlicher kann und darf ich nicht werden. Werde nicht reagieren! Es besteht kein Rechtsanspruch der Firma an Die vermeidlichen Verkäufer. S.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Eniac schrieb:


> Nee, das passt hier wirklich nicht herein; ganz andere Baustelle, das gehört in einen eigenen thread.
> Eniac


gibt es diesen thread zu abgephishten Händlerkonten inzwischen ? Wenn ja, kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen,wo hier im Forum?
Danke


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> gibt es diesen thread zu abgephishten Händlerkonten inzwischen ? Wenn ja, kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen,wo hier im Forum?


Ich habe hier im Forum zu dem Thema noch nichts gelesen, dürfte wohl auch nichts dazu da sein. Für Phishing über Mobile.de und autoscout24 ist dahingehend hier eher keine Diskussionsbedarf gegeben, da das Thema an sich schon einen ziemlich langen Bart hat. Die zumeist aus/über Rumänien agierenden Banden sind genau so schwer dingfest zu machen, wie die Kontophisher aus Russland, > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Reducal schrieb:


> da das Thema an sich schon einen ziemlich langen Bart hat.


Naja, es häufen sich aber in letzter Zeit die Fälle der abgephishten Autohändler...und demzufolge der reingefallenen "Schnäppchenjäger"



Reducal schrieb:


> Die zumeist aus/über Rumänien agierenden Banden sind genau so schwer dingfest zu machen, wie die Kontophisher aus Russland,


ab und zu klappt es...  
Bayerische Polizei - Schlag gegen ein international agierendes rumÃ¤nisches InternetbetrÃ¼gernetzwerk


----------



## Phänomenologe (23 Mai 2008)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> ab und zu klappt es...





> Nach langwierigen Ermittlungen konnte die Münchner Polizei durch die eigens eingerichtete AG Mobile eine international agierende Internetbetrügerbande dingfest machen.


Stimmt, wenn auch nur die Spitze des Eisberges abgebrochen wurde, damals vor anderthalb Jahren. Nicht mal die AG Mobile gibt es heute noch, da Ende 2007 deinstalliert!


----------



## Phänomenologe (23 Mai 2008)

Phänomenologe schrieb:


> da Ende 2007 deinstalliert!


...ähm, ich meinte natürlich Ende 2006!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> danke mareike,
> 
> habe grade eine mail von mobile bekommen:
> 
> ...



-----------
Hallo,

ich habe heute haargenau die gleichen Worte und Sätze bekommen wie du da oben, nur den Betrag leicht abgeändert um 100 Eur.
Ich rufe grundsätzlich keine Nummer an, die was gekostet, es sei denn, ich weiss, wer dahinter steckt und wie dringend für mich die Sache ist.
War mir fast klar, es ist ein Beschiss. Was für eine billige dumme Anmache, echt. Hab euch auch in google gefunden, indem ich die Telefon-Nr eingegeben habe. SUper Seite.

Gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,

uns ist leider das selbe passiert.Nun bin ich schriftlich per E-Mail gegen das Schreiben mit der Aufforderung dass die Kosten von uns erst übernommen werden sollen und dann ein Termin vereinbart werden kann in Widerruf gegangen und habe diese Rückantwort bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> Sie möchten Ihren Auftrag widerrufen.
> 
> ...




Ist diese Rückmeldung rechtens? Habt ihr auch so eine Rückmeldung per Mail bekommen? Wie kann ich mich noch verhalten? Auch wie alle anderen hier die Sache vergessen?

Danke im Voraus für eure Rückmeldung


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Es spricht vieles dafür, dass man es dabei bewenden lassen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute.
Zu mobile 24llc. Habe gerade meine ganzen Unterlagen für die Polizei fertiggestellt.
[.......] oder habt ihr euch die Widerspruchsklausel auch schon mal bis zum Ende durchgelesen??
Die gilt nämlich dann nicht, wenn die mit ihrer Dienstleistung (Vermittlung) schon begonnen haben. Und das dürfte wohl in über 90% aller Betroffener der Fall sein, da mit dem ersten Telefonat die "Vermittlung" bereits beginnt und die AGB`s erst ein paar Tage später mit der Auftragsbestätigung/Rechnung ins Haus flattern.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Reducal schrieb:


> Lies den Thread von Anfang, damit dürften sich deine Fragen beantworten.



Hey Leute.

Macht gar nichts, denn die [......] haben keine rechtliche Handhabe.
Hab das selbst auch leider zu spät gechekt, [......], habe zum Glück nichts bezahlt, bekomme jetzt aber das volle Programm Liebesbriefchen von denen.
Lest bei mobile.de und autoscout bei den Sicherheitshinweisen unter der Rubrik SMS Betrug.

Bleibt cool !


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> uns ist leider das selbe passiert.Nun bin ich schriftlich per E-Mail gegen das Schreiben mit der Aufforderung dass die Kosten von uns erst übernommen werden sollen und dann ein Termin vereinbart werden kann in Widerruf gegangen und habe diese Rückantwort bekommen:
> 
> ...




Ja den gleichen Schrott habe ich auch bekommen. Ignorieren !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe ebenfalls eine SMS von dieser Telefonnummer 097214779391 (Schweinfurt) mit der Nachfrage "Haben Sie noch Ihren Wagen?" erhalten. ABER ! ! ! Zeitgleich gingen zwei SMS mit der Schwedischen Telefon Nr. 0046855921302 (Stockholm) mit genau dem gleichen TEXT: täglich von 10:30-13:30 u. 16-18.00 Uhr ein. Komisch! ! ! drei SMS mit dem gleichen Text?
Telefon Nr. bei Google eingegeben und auf diese Seite gelagt. Also aus meiner Sicht - ACHTUNG [ edit].


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Moin, habe ebenfalls gerade diese sms erhalten und nach der nummer gegooglet und bin jetzt hier gelandet. habe denen eine sms zurückgeschrieben mit dem inhalt: [ edit] ! ma gucken ob ne antwort kommt. super dieses forum, sonst wär ich wohl auch drauf reingefallen


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hi leute bin wie schon viele auch auf diese sch... reingefallen.
wie bei vielen 3 sms mit verschiedenen vorwahlen. für den anfang
dann ein super angebot fürs auto naja
gestern habe ich das schreiben bekommen dem nach ich 129 Euro überweisen 
soll.

zum glück war mir das von anfang an kommisch vorgekommen und heute nacht den schlaf geraubt. wollte eigentlich morgen dort anrufen und erstmal nach ner anzahlung verlangen
aber nun lass ich mal neben liegen. mal sehen was passeirt. werd mich dann noch mal melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
habe eben von der Post meinen schriftlichen Widerruf zurückgekriegt mit der Begründung: Empfänger unter dieser Adresse nicht bekannt.

Mir gings genauso..erst die sms, dann ein Rückruf(wo nichts üer eine Gebühr gesagt wurde),dann die Rechnung,gestern ne Mahnung und heute der Brief zurück.

Leute lasst die Finger weg davon.Ich reagier auch nicht,denn ich habe ichts mit denen ausgemacht und schon lang keinen Vertrag bzw Auftrag ausgemacht.

Vielleicht mag mal einer schreiben wies denn bei ihm ausging.
Lieben Gruss Martina


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute!

Also bei uns ist bis jetzt nach dem 2. Mahnbescheit noch nicht´s weiter gekommen!
Habe eigentlich damit gerechnet das sie telefonisch das Geld einfordern oder Druck machen wollen.......
Bin ganz froh das jetzt ersteinmal Ruhe ist, hat mir einige schlaflose Nächte bescherrt dieser ganze Mist!

Mich würde aber auch brennent interessieren ob jemand andere Erfahrungen berichten kann, z.B. wie es weiter geht oder ob die doch irgendwann aufgeben......( was ich hoffe)

Liebe Grüße

Mareike


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hab eben ein sms mit "Haben sie noch ihren Wagen? Tel: 0046855921302 täglich von 10:30-13:30 u.16-18:00 Uhr" erhalten.erhalten. 
Nachdem ich derzeit wirklich ein fahrzeug verkaufe habe ich ein sms mit ja und meine E-mail zurückgeschickt.
wie geht es jetzt weiter und was kommt als nächstes?
Henry aus österreich


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hey die selbe sms hab ich auch bekommen

ist keiner rangegangen 

jemand erfahrungen damit???


----------



## klaustrodler (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe einen Nissan Micra im Angebot und dabei meine Handynummer angegeben. Am Montag ( 09.06.08 ) eine Mail  aus Schweden ( Rufnr. 0046-
855923711 )Zurückgerufen , angebl. Akzeptanz des Preises im Bereich der VB ,
Post wurde angekündigt und die Zahlung von 129.-€ an einen  J.G. P.,
IBAN :  [....]  BIC / SWIFT : [.....]
gefordert.
Tue ich jetzt nach den Erfahrungen der anderen NICHT und warte ab .


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*mobile24llc*

last euch nicht verarschen. Seit Februar will mobile24llc mein Auto verkaufen. Per SMS wurden Käufer angemeldet. 2 Tage nach Termin eine SMS "Käufer ist abgesprungen". Geld gab es auch nicht zurück, wie in den AGB's versprochen (es kam eine Mail: Ihr Auftrag hat zu lange gedauert, deshalb gibt es kein Geld zurück). Was kann ich dazu, wenn die so lange brauchen. 
Also, Leute, fallt auf diese DUMME Tour nicht rein, es ist eine absolute verarscheund kostet euch nur euer Geld und eure Nerven.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



klaustrodler schrieb:


> Habe einen Nissan Micra im Angebot und dabei meine Handynummer angegeben. Am Montag ( 09.06.08 ) eine Mail  aus Schweden ( Rufnr. 0046-
> 855923711 )Zurückgerufen , angebl. Akzeptanz des Preises im Bereich der VB ,
> Post wurde angekündigt und die Zahlung von 129.-€ an einen  J.G. P.,
> IBAN :  [....]  BIC / SWIFT : [.....]
> ...







Lass es lieber sein. Ich bin auch darauf reingefallen. Es bringt nicht ausser dass du dein Geld los bist


----------



## jaile (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
ich recherchiere für einen Fernsehbeitrag über die Firma mobile 24 und suche Betroffene, die bereit sind mit uns vor der Kamera über ihre Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma zu sprechen und somit in breiter Öffentlichkeit andere zu warnen. Der Beitrag ist für Sat.1 geplant.

Bei Interesse und Fragen einfach eine Email an:
[email protected]

Besten Dank.
Jana Thiele


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Aufruf  erfolgt mit Genehmigung der Forenbetreiber


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hab auch heute eine sms bekommen. Beim Anruf war nur ein Anrufbeantworter.
Ich gehe dann mal lieber nicht drauf ein. Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## klaustrodler (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Zu Beitrag  190 heute 15.26 Uhr  - Bitte SMS nicht löschen und sich ggfs. mit SAT 1, Frau
Thiele ( siehe Nr.  188  ) in Verbindung setzen. Sie hatte mich nach der SMS bei mir wegen Absender gefragt, war bei mir aber schon überschrieben, weil ich zu meiner Zeit viele andere Anrufe wegen Wohnung und Auto hatte. Wäre vielleicht gut für Ihre Recherche .
Klaus Trodler


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



klaustrodler schrieb:


> Absender


SMS-Absenderkennungen können beliebig verfälscht werden!


----------



## klaustrodler (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

zu 192 : Ok, ich bin da kein Fachmann, es sollte ja nur eine Hilfe sein für die Recherchen
dieser Redakteurin. Letztendes glaube ich nicht, daß da jede SMS eine " neue " falsche
Absenderkennung bekommt.
PS : Habe heute  " Erinnerung " bekommen , am 24.06.08 beim  Briefzentrum in Hannover     ( 30 ) abgestempelt .   K T


----------



## responder (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23*

hallo,
mir gings gerade genauso.. habe vergangenen mittwoch auch so eine sms bekommen.. wie bei den anderen auch.. heute kam eine "auftragsbestätigung" mit gleichzeitiger aufforderung 129€ an petri zu überweisen.
wie gings bei euch weiter?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Vielen Dank für dieses Forum. Ich habe auch die SMS bekommen und erstmal gegooglet, da ich schon zwielichtige Emails bekommen haben, und darauf nicht geantwortet habe (auch dank einem Internetforum, dass die User gewarnt hat). Ich hätte eigentlich angerufen, da man sich über jeden Interessenten freut und denkt, wenn keine ausländische Vorwahl ist, dann ist es schon ´mal gut. Schweinfurter-Vorwahl denkt man, ist o.k. 
Vielen Dank an die User, die hier ihre Erfahrungen hinterlassen.


----------



## Nike091 (1 Juli 2008)

*Von Nr. +27847359116*

Habe gerade eine SMS bekommen:
Haben Sie noch ihren Wagen?
Tel: 097214779391 täglich von 10:30-13:30 u. 16-18Uhr.

Das ist ja ein Witz oder?


----------



## mugge (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Auch ich war so blöd und bin auf mobile 24 LLc reingefallen, bei mir war es wie bei vielen hier nun bin ich schon bei der Mahnug und werde natürlich nicht bezahlen auch wenn lt. Hr. [ edit] damit erhebliche mehrkosten entstehen. Obwohl ich denen gleich danach mitgeteilt habe das mein Auto nicht mehr zu Verkauf steht. 

Kann schon jemand sagen wie lage der Zirkus und wie es weitergeht?


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



mugge schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand sagen wie lage der Zirkus und wie es weitergeht?


Als meine Bekannte, aus dem Vorgang > HIER <, hat auf mein Anraten hin diesen Zirkus einfach ignoriert und gar nichts weiter gemacht. Nach nun über einem Jahr kam auch nichts mehr, außer einer eMail, in der die Typen deutlich zu erkennen gaben, dass sie lediglich mit kaltem Wasser kochen!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dieses Forum. Ich habe auch die SMS bekommen und erstmal gegooglet, da ich schon zwielichtige Emails bekommen haben, und darauf nicht geantwortet habe (auch dank einem Internetforum, dass die User gewarnt hat). Ich hätte eigentlich angerufen, da man sich über jeden Interessenten freut und denkt, wenn keine ausländische Vorwahl ist, dann ist es schon ´mal gut. Schweinfurter-Vorwahl denkt man, ist o.k.
> Vielen Dank an die User, die hier ihre Erfahrungen hinterlassen.




jawoll!

habe heute auch die merkwürdige 2. sms bekommen mit dem wunsch betrag für den wagen.
nur, das ich mich irgendwo melden soll finde ich schon sehr seltsam 
sollte der käufer dies nicht tun 

Danke für Dieses Forum!!!

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo nach dem ersten Brief wo ich 129€  erst überweisen sollte  legte ich gleich wiederruf ein dann kam eine Mahnung und ein par Tage später mein Wiederspruch  zurück nicht zu stell paar und heute neues Schreiben sie drohen mit gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.Dies wird auch nur eine drohung sein? 
Ab wann sohlte mann den recht Schutz einschalten?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und heute neues Schreiben sie drohen mit gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.
> Ab wann sohlte mann den recht Schutz einschalten?


Wenn der eintrifft (was zu 99,99999999999 % nicht geschehen wird)


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,... juhu, bin auch ein mobile24 LLc "Opfer"

Bei mir war es im Prinzip genau so wie eh oben beschrieben.

SMS, gutes Angebot, ich (Koffer) habe dann gleich Adresse und alles weitergegeben.
Ich habe beim Telefonat sogar ausdrücklich erfragt, ob Vorab-Kosten anfallen. Diese Frage wurde sofort mit einem klaren "Nein" beantwortet. Weil ich habe mich mit der Call-Center-Mimi noch über Internet-Betrug und diese Geschichten unterhalten. Ich habe Ihr gesagt am Telefon: "Provision gerne, jedoch NACH Verkauf des Wagens, vorher gibt es garnix"
Sie hat sogar noch bestätigt, das das ja eh logisch sei.

Ist offenbar nicht angekommen, bzw. verschicken diese [.......] eh nur irgendwelche Standard-Briefe, die weder unterschrieben noch sonst was sind. IBAN aus Spanien, Firma in Schweden oder Schweiz oder von mir aus am Mond, egal,... Also absolut dubios und nicht einmal das Papier wert.

Deshalb habe ich nichts überwiesen, und gleich, damit die arme Seele ihre Ruhe hat, einen Fröhlichen Widerruf per E-Mail geschrieben.

Danach habe ich mal gegoogelt mobile24 LLC und Hurra, bin auf das Forum da gestoßen.

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens schon was noch so kommt 

Ich habe denen jetzt auf jeden Fall geantwortet und geschrieben, dass ich keinerlei Aufträge gegeben habe. Ich habe meine Adresse alleine aus dem Grund weitergegeben, damit mir diese Firma weitere Schritte POSTALISCH zusenden kann. Alles weitere ist einfach nur Erfindung.
Weiters habe ich geschrieben, nicht weiter belästigt werden zu wollen und dass meine Daten vertraulich sind und sie keinerlei Recht haben diese anderwärtig zu verwenden.
Ist denen vermutlich wurscht, weil sie ja sowieso nur Standardmails rausschicken.

Ich habe nämlich auf mein erstes Mail die Widerrufsbelhrungen mit vielen schönen Paragraphen etc. als Antwort bekommen. In diesem  Mail hatte ich lediglich fragen zur Vorgehensweise.

Kurz: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da irgendwas sein kann, weil sonst könnte ich ja  auch irgendwem, irgendwelche Forderungen stellen für diverse Leistungen.
Wäre ja ein lukratives Geschäft 

Sollte noch was kommen, gehe ich auf jeden Fall einmal zu meinem Analt und dann sehen wir weiter.

Ich bleib auf jeden Fall drann und verfolge dieses Forum sehr genau 


Unglaublich wie unverschämt Menschen sein können und ebenso traurig


----------



## Hexhex (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo, 
wir sind auch gerade auf mobile 24 hereingefallen. Haben per SMS eine Anfrage auf unser Auto erhalten und angerufen. Dort sagte man uns, nachdem wir alle Autodaten durchgegeben haben, dass es eine Mitteilung gäbe, wenn jemand interessiert ist. Die kam promt. Jemand wollte den Wagen zu einem netten Preis kaufen und wir sollten uns melden, wenn wir mit dem Preis einverstanden sind. Haben wir getan und bekamen daraufhin am nächsten Tag eine SMS, in der uns das Wort "Auftragsbestätigung" stutzig machte. Ein Anruf bei dieser Firma sollte das klären. Der Herr R. erklärte mir, das sei nur eine Bestätigung, das wir sicher sein sollen, das auch wirklich ein Interressent da wäre und wir würden dies auch noch schriftlich bekommen, damit wir was in der Hand hätten. Nun kam dieses Schreiben und wir sind aus allen Wolken gefallen, als da so nett stand:" Überweisen Sie die vereinbarte Summe von 129 Euro...". Da wurde mal gar nichts vereinbart. Bei keinem der Telefongespräche war die Rede von einer Vermittlungsgebühr. Und schon überhaupt nicht von einer Vorabzahlung. Dabei steht auch noch auf der Rückseite dieses Schreibens, dass Mobile 24 keine Verantwortung für Vertragsabschluss und -durchführung übernimmt. Also ist uns spätestens nach Eingang dieses Briefes klar, [..........]. Jetzt haben wir ja bei euch gelesen, dass da noch weitere Briefe folgen können. 
Wir sind uns unschlüssig, ob wir da Widerspruch einlegen sollen aber die auf dem Brief angegebene Anschrift beinhaltet noch nicht mal ne Adresse. Steht nur Zürich-Schweiz.
Wie sollen wir uns verhalten?
Gruß Hexe


----------



## mugge (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Da brauchst auch keinen Brief hinschreiben, kommt eh wieder mit dem vermerk " unzustellbar " zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Zu 203, HEXE 

Hallo,

also ich bin Roman, Beitrag 202.

Wie gesagt, ich habe denen per Mail den Wider- oder Einspruch gesendet und eine Antwort erhalten in der eben wieder der ganze Mist steht bezüglich Widerrufsrecht Bla, bla, bla.

Nachdem ich aber kein Kind von Traurigkeit bin, bzw. halber Sachen, stehe ich sowieso bei der nächsten Antwort (welche da ja offensichtlich wirklich kommt) bei meinem Rechtschutz und dann hole ich mir da ein für alle mal Klarheit.

Werde ich dann gleich ins Forum schreiben 

Schau ma mal.

Ich persönlich kann mir ja wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass man mit so einem Mist in irgendeiner Form erfolg hat.

Die leben vermutlich von dem Prozentsatz leichtgläubiger Menschen, die fröhlich die 129 euro überweisen. Werden genug sein, denke ich.

Der Rest ist halt ein Versuch.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur so meine Meinung

Hoff ma mal das Beste 

Roman


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo, Roman,
hier ist noch eine "glückliche" Autoverkäuferin, die ab den 13 Juni 2008
 von mobile24llc
zu erst eine SMS, dann eine Rechnung, dann die Mahnung und schleißlich ein e-mail 
mit Geldforderungen bekommen hat.
Da ich der festen Meinung bin, dass ein Auftrag am Telefon eine ausführliche Belehrung über meine Rechte und Pflichte als Kundin braucht(was nicht der Fall war), sehe ich mich auch NICHT verpflichtet die Vermittlungsgebühren für die nicht bestellte Dienstleisungen zu begleichen.

Weil ich kein Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, kann ich den auch nicht widerrufen, oder??

Die Firma soll als Beweis eine Aufzeichnung unseres Telefonates vorlegen, wo ich Vertragsbedinungen klar und deutlich zu stimme, und (ACHTUNG!!!) diese Aufzeichnung darf nur und  nur
MIT MEINEM EINVESTÄNDNISS aufgenommen werden.
Hat mich aber Keiner von den Leuten aus mobille24llc gefragt, ob ich die telefonische Aufzeichnungen zu stimme oder nicht...
also, abwarten, was noch kommt....
Gruß,
Kalinka


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Was ich noch gefunden habe!
http://www.kn-online.de/artikel/2424738/Nordfriesland:_Polizei_warnt_vor_neuer_Betrugsmasche.htm

Gruß,
Kalinka


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo allerseits,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage an diejenigen, die solche Rechnungen und Mahnungen bekommen haben:

Hattet ihr alle im Vorfeld die Postanschrift mit durchgegeben bzw. stand diese komplett in der Annonce?

Wenn nein, würde mich interessieren, woher der Adressenbezug?

LG!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo ... auch ich habe eine solche sms bekommen am 12.06.08 um 19:37 ... habe da dann über mein festnetz... keine nummernübertragung ... angerufen ... glaube ein anrufbeantworter ... habe mir nichts weiter gedacht, denn ... wenn berechtigtes interesse besteht dann meldet sich ein käufer normal eh wieder


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo ... auch ich habe eine solche sms bekommen am 12.06.08 um 19:37 ... habe da dann über mein festnetz... keine nummernübertragung ... angerufen ... glaube ein anrufbeantworter ... habe mir nichts weiter gedacht, denn ... wenn berechtigtes interesse besteht dann meldet sich ein käufer normal eh wieder



jetzt bin ich es nochmal ... heute habe ich wieder eine sms bekommen ob ich das auto immer noch zum verkaufen habe !!!

diesmal im absender +73462215422 ... in der sms wird dann die nummer angegeben 04075368997.

was soll man davon halten ? naja, das auto ist ja eh bereits verkauft


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe heute ein SMS bekommen: " Haben Sie noch Ihren Wagen? Tel:00442032869669 täglich von10:30 - 13:30 u. 16 - 18:00 Uhr" gehoert die Nr. auch den [.......]?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo,

ich versuche gegenwärtig auf diversen bekannten deutschen internet-automärkten privat ein auto zu verkaufen. jetzt bekam auch ich mehrfach eine sms mit dem wortlaut: "haben sie noch ihren wagen? Tel: 04075368997 , täglich von..." usw. die handy-nummer(n) von welcher aus die sms versendet wird lautet: 32486412272 bzw. 32485809396

ich habe die obige 040... tel. nummer kurzerhand in google eingetippt und bin sofort auf dieses forum bzw. diesem thread gestossen. gut das jemand diese nummer hier bereits eingestellt hatte. ich habe dies nun auch getan. nur so habe ich die informationen hier finden können und bin vor diser masche gewarnt.

laut recherche steht für die +32 belgien.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2008)

*WEB SMS von 097214779391*

Hallo,

auch ich habe eine SMS mit folgendem Inhalt bekommen: "Haben Sie noch Ihren Wagen? Tel: 097214779391 täglich von...

Da mir diese SMS komisch vor kam, habe ich die Nummer gegoogelt und kam auf dieses Forum. 

Natürlich braucht man auf Anrufe oder ähnliches NIEMALS irgendetwas bezahlen. Habe in meinem Inserat bei mobile.de meine dienstliche Nummer angegeben. Bin mal gespannt, ob die auch der Polizei eine Mahnung schicken. Freue mich schon drauf....werde dann nachberichten


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

habe ich auch bekomen und noch 10.000 andere also keine sorge ist nur ne neue masche von den abzocker gruss g-huss


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe bei dieser Nummer Angerufen mir kam es auch alles sehr komisch vor habe dann auch wieder aufgelegt als eine Computerstimme kam 
was soll da jezt passieren ?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo habe auch gerade bei 097214779391 mit einer "dame" gesprochen und bin erst danach auf dieses forum gestoßen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Die gleiche masche auch bei mir in DD, hab 2x angerufen, wurde nach 2x Klingeln weggedrückt. Nach 18.00 Uhr ging dann der AB ran. Hab leider Draufgesprochen. Was passiert jetzt ? ? ?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo ich habe gerade mit jemanden vom MobileLLC gesprochen. Durch zufall bin ich dann auf Diesem Forum gekommen weil ich es mal gegoooglt habe.
Ich habe erst ma nen schreck bekommen und echt Angst.
Ich habe dann sofort bei diesem Typen angerufen und gesagt das ich das auto doch schon verkauft habe.
Der sagte dann nur das er es stornieren wird.
Hoffen wir mal.
Die ziehen echt immer die selbe scheiße ab das gibts nicht.
In wirklich keit gibt es diese Firma garnicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

SMS gaukelt Schweinfurter Nummer vor ist aber mit Sicherheit VoiP. Die absende Nummer ist ne Mobilnummer aus Mosambique. Die Frechheit ist eigentlich dass die SMS nur bei Einstellung eines Angebotes oder einer Änderung kommt. Da liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass die Versender der SMS ein Tool haben, mit dem sie die Automärkte nach neuen Inseraten durchsuchen. Der Hersteller dieses Tools sollte mal darüber nachdenken, dass ein Export der Daten des Verkaüfers nicht mit wenigen Handgriffen zu machen ist, wie hier wohl möglich.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich denke mal, daß der "Hersteller" das ganz genau weiß!
Er hat das Tool wahrscheinlich für viel Cash "im Auftrag" erstellt.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



			
				mobile.de schrieb:
			
		

> Phishing – Betrug per SMS oder eMail
> 
> Phishing-Mails sind eMails, die scheinbar von einem seriösen Unternehmen geschickt werden (z. B. mobile.de), die jedoch gefälscht sind.
> In einer solchen Phishing-Mail werden Sie aufgefordert, vertrauliche Daten preiszugeben oder genötigt, einen Link anzuklicken, der Sie angeblich auf die Internetseite des (Ihnen scheinbar bekannten) Unternehmens bringt. Diese Seite ist jedoch gefälscht und dient nur dazu, in Besitz Ihrer persönlichen Daten zu gelangen.
> ...


...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hier nochmal 221      der oben zu lesende text ist bei  MOBILE.DE   unter sicherheit zu lesen


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Kalinka Nr 206,

Also ich habe heute nun auch endlich den ersten Brief bekommen, wo mit Gericht gedroht wird. Nachdem das ganze jetzt schon seit einer Woche bei meinem Rechtschutz ist, warte ich mal ab um nun endlich gewissheit zu haben, in wie weit das "rechtskräftig" werden kann.

Vermutlich passiert da eh garnix, reine Einschüchterungstaktik, weil ja dann doch viele zahlen, denke ich.

Ich bleib auf jeden Fall drann und halte da alle am Laufenden 

Mal sehen


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo zusammen,
bin auch auf die SMS reingefallen. Habe dann telefoniert und meine Adresse angegeben. Habe anstatt eines Vertrages eine Errinnerung über die 129 Euro bekommen. 
Ich werde es wohl aussitzen wie viele andere hier.
Melde mich wieder wenn was kommt. Habe auf das Mail geantwortet und auch den Link zu Bayern3 mitgeschickt. Schau ma mal was passiert.
mfg
S.R.

Hier ein link zu Bayern 3, die sind schon im Fernsehen:
Kontrovers: Willkür, Wahnwitz, Wurstigkeit: WAHNSINN! | Kontrovers | Bayerisches Fernsehen | BR



Hier der Wortlaut der Mail: (das in Klammern habe ich dazu geschrieben)




> Sehr geehrter Herr R.
> 
> Sie möchten Ihren Auftrag widerrufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hi an alle, habe einen Wagen in autoscout registriert und bekam prompt sms "Haben Sie Wagen noch? Tel.: 097214779391 tägl. von 10:30 - 13.00 u. 16-18:00 Uhr." Achtung, jetzt kommts: von :+97699021541
Eher zufällig habe ich weder zurück gesmsst noch angerufen. Bin dankbar für dieses Forum und die Mitteilungen, womit das Thema für mich erledigt ist. Hatte aber von vornherein ein komisches Gefühl. 

Also: Immer Ohren steif halten.


----------



## FloHWF (4 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Servus zusammen,

bei mir das Selbe: Auto bei autoscout inseriert und eine SMS von :+97699021541
erhalten. Eben genau so wie bei Beitrag #225.

Aus scheinbar ziemlicher Blauäuigigkeit meinerseits habe ich gestern eine SMS geschrieben - weil bis dahin war ich nie zu erreichen - ob noch Interesse an meinem Auto bestünde. Heute als ich aus der Arbeit kam war auch schon die Antwort-SMS da. "Ja, Interesse besteht. Bitte rufen sie uns an..." usw mit dem üblichen Gschäftszeiten samt Telefonnummer.

Diesem Forum sei Dank hab ich da nicht angerufen und werde es auch nicht machen. Nur ärgere ich mich, dass ich überhaupt eine SMS zu denen geschickt habe obwohl mir das von Vornherein schon spanisch vorkam.

MfG
Flo


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo
wir haben auch bei mobile eine anzeige wegen autoverkauf. ebenfalls viele sms erhalten.
meine frage: woher haben die überhaupt meine handynummer? man kann doch eigentlich nur über MOBILE per email kontakt aufnehmen. denn aus der anzeige geht doch (bei mir jedenfalls) nur der wohnort hervor. wie kommen die an meine nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2008)

*AW: Mobile24LLC*

Hallo,
mir geht es genauso wie vielen anderen hier, jedoch ist mir noch kein Schaden entstanden. Hab auch ein Fahrzeug bei Mobile und Autoscout inseriert und mehrere SMS, aus Schweden und Weisrussland, erhalten mit der Frage ob mein Fahrzeug noch zu verkaufen ist. 

Nach Preisangebot und Telefonat mit einer deutschen Telefonnummer hab ich nun eine "websms" erhalten erhalten dass mein Preis akzeptiert ist. Auf diese kann man aber nicht antworten, zum Glück denk ich.

Und nun?? Hab auch noch eine schwedische Telefonnummer (0046462880665) erhalten, werde auf keinen Fall dort anrufen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Als gewerblicher Händler würde ich mich freuen, wenn meine 160 inserierten Fahrzeuge in mobile.de oder autoscout so viele Interessenten hätten.

Mich schreibt aber keiner von denen an - bin wahrscheinlich zu teuer. Ich werde mir mal den Spaß machen ein gewerblich inseriertes Fahrzeug unter privat noch einmal einzustellen. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Wurde heute auch angeschrieben, hab mein Auto bei mobile und autoscout inseriert ...

bei mir stand auch folgende Nr.: 097214779391 und das Interesse an meinem Fahrzeug besteht

hoffe das es bei der einen SMS bleibt ...


Gruß aus Würzburg


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

und so sind dann das Schreiben von denen aus wenn man widerspricht:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xx
> 
> Sie möchten Ihren Auftrag widerrufen.
> Sie beziehen sich dabei auf Paragraf 8 "Widerspruchsbelehrung"
> ...



Man sieht die Kollegen geben sich richtig Mühe. Ich freu mich schon auf die weiteren Schritte der Firma.

Grüsse aus Norddeutschland


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo!

Gott sei Dank, dass es dieses Forum gibt!!! 

Wir haben heute auch eine SMS bekommen mit Bitte um Rückruf an 097214779391. Da kein Name dabeistand haben wir  dann erst einmal gegooglt, da wir wissen wollten, mit wem wir es zu tun bekommen (Händler, Privatkunde). 

Wir werden ganz bestimmt nicht antworten!!

Einen schönen Abend! LG ACK


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Achtung die haben die Nummer gewechselt 
0401151999


----------



## Basti (7 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Jepp,

hab auch jetzt sinnigerweise meine Adresse eingegeben, weil ich auch erst gestern danach am Telefon erfahren hab, dass ich es mit mobile24 zu tun hätte! Als die freundliche Dame unter der im letzten Beitrag genannten Nummer in Schweden (Stockholm wenn ich mich nicht irre!?) mir was davon erzählt hat, dass ich irgendwas mit 100 und x Euro zahlen soll bin ich stutzig geworden! Das einzige was mir auf den Sack geht ist, dass jetzt wieder irgendwelche Idioten meine Handynummer und Adresse haben! Aber nun gut...mein Geld haben se nicht! Ich warte mal auf die lustigen Schreiben von den Bekloppten und werd die schön ignorieren! An Anwälten hapert es in meinem Umfeld zum Glück nicht^^...

Ich bin Euch mehr als dankbar, dass es diesen Thread gibt!


----------



## Basti (7 August 2008)

*Korrektur!!!*

Die oben genannte Nummer müsste aufgrund der Vorwahl eine Hamburger Nummer sein...die andere Nummer, die in der SMS danach stand (0046851970979) ist eine schwedische meine ich!

Ich hasse so Spinner!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind heute aus dem Urlaub gekommen und hatten ebenfalls SMS wegen eines Interessenten zu einem guten Preis bekommen. Wir hatten mit einer Dame gesprochen, die uns das selbe wie allen anderen erzählte. Natürlich würden wir bei einem Verkauf und nach Erhalt des Geldes die von uns geforderten Euro 139,-- bezahlen. Heute kam auch prompt die Auftragsbestätigung und gottseidank - googleten wir und fanden gleich dieses FORUM! 
Wir werden nichts weiter unternehmen, sollen die doch Schreiben schicken bis zum Nimmerleinstag!
Auf der Bestätigung steht eine Kunden-Hotline Nr. 0046855923017.

LG Sylvia


----------



## Basti (11 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Also,

ich habe denen eine Email an die angegebene Emailadresse geschickt und geschrieben, dass ich von den im Telefonat gemachten "Verabredungen" zurücktrete und den Wagen anderweitig verkaufen will!

Wenig später bekam ich eine Email, dass der Widerspruch eingegangen wäre ich aber innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Wagen übergeben muss oder aber x% Ausfallgebühr vom vereinbarten Kaufpreis zahlen soll!

Daraufhin habe ich zurück gemailt, dass mehrfach wegen Betruges vor der mobile24llc gewarnt wird und überhaupt kein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist! Hab dann noch ein paar §§ aus dem BGB hingeschrieben und geschrieben, dass ein Rechtsbeistand informiert wurde!

Mal sehen, den "Vertrag" habe ich vorher schon bekommen...eine Email kam nach dem Schreiben nichtmehr! Mal sehen, ob ich jetzt Ruhe hab, oder ob ich mich weiter mit den trolls rumärgern kann!

Ich werd nichtmehr reagieren und sehen was passiert!


----------



## kiens (11 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo! auch ich - österreicher- bin gerade in diese sache mit den abzockern von mobile24llc verwickelt. status quo: erinnerungsschreiben! hab heute mal die nummer von der sms gewählt und bin tatsächlich durchgestellt worden zum servicecenter von moblie 24llc. der herr meinte dann er arbeite lediglich für ein callcenter, kenne mobile24 persönlich nicht und würe mich mit der richtigen nummer (kundenhotline von mobile24) verbinden. dazu wäre zu sagen, dass er sich mit "servicecenter mobile24" gemeldet hat, das problem kenne, aber trotzdem nichts davon wisse:-D. naja, die hotline war leider gerade nicht belegt. hab dann nochmals bei der nummer, die ich mit der sms mitgeschickt bekam angerufen (meine arme brieftasche...) - der herr meinte, er werde mein anliegen weiterleiten! bin schon mal gespannt was da noch kommt - laut forum kommt ja noch einiges in form von papierkram auf mich zu! hat jemand von euch schon mal bei der kunden - hotline angerufen? und was bringt ein eingeschriebener wirderruf? der österreichische konsumentenschutz kann mir leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen...liebe grüße und danke für etwaige rückmeldungen


----------



## Flocki (12 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
leider das erste Mal dieses Forum entdeckt, schade.  :unzufrieden:
Blöd wie ich war bin ich nun wohl meine 129 Euro los.
Auf ein Besichtigungstermin der kurzfristig vereinbart werden sollte,
brauche ich nun nicht mehr zu warten.
Geschieht mir ganz recht, tut aber trotzdem nerven!
ja, wer den Schaden hat braucht auch für den (kommenden) Spott nicht zu sorgen.
Neue Flocki, lässt grüssen


----------



## Flocki (12 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



kiens schrieb:


> hallo! auch ich - österreicher- bin gerade in diese sache mit den abzockern von mobile24llc verwickelt. status quo: erinnerungsschreiben! hab heute mal die nummer von der sms gewählt und bin tatsächlich durchgestellt worden zum servicecenter von moblie 24llc. der herr meinte dann er arbeite lediglich für ein callcenter, kenne mobile24 persönlich nicht und würe mich mit der richtigen nummer (kundenhotline von mobile24) verbinden. dazu wäre zu sagen, dass er sich mit "servicecenter mobile24" gemeldet hat, das problem kenne, aber trotzdem nichts davon wisse:-D. naja, die hotline war leider gerade nicht belegt. hab dann nochmals bei der nummer, die ich mit der sms mitgeschickt bekam angerufen (meine arme brieftasche...) - der herr meinte, er werde mein anliegen weiterleiten! bin schon mal gespannt was da noch kommt - laut forum kommt ja noch einiges in form von papierkram auf mich zu! hat jemand von euch schon mal bei der kunden - hotline angerufen? und was bringt ein eingeschriebener wirderruf? der österreichische konsumentenschutz kann mir leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen...liebe grüße und danke für etwaige rückmeldungen


Hallo Kiens,
kannst Du vergessen die anzurufen, unter der Kunden-Hotline Tel.-Nr.:0046855923017 ist auch in der angegebenen Zeit von 9:30-12:00 Uhr
niemand zu erreichen. Hatte es heute öfters probiert, bevor ich auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden bin. Sehe schwarz....
frdl Gruß Flocki


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Auch ich habe in mobile.de eine Anzeige zum Verkauf meines Autos gestellt, und prompt kam die SMS "Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel. 097214779391 taeglich von 9:30 - 13:00 u. 16:30 - 18:00 Uhr.  Die SMS selbst kam von der Tel. nr. 00447802929732.

Google ergab:
097214779391   Schweinfurt call by call
00447802929732 UK call by call
und hits in diesem Forum. Vielen Dank! Hat mir bestimmt Aerger erspart!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hier ist der nächste Fall:

Ich habe aufgrund meiner Anzeige bei Mobile.de und AutoScout vorgestern eine SMS Nachricht von der Absender-Nr.+447802929732 erhalten in der ich um Rückruf unter der Nummer 06500321335 gebeten wurde, da man Interesse an meinem Auto habe.
Ich habe also angerufen und der netten Dame alle erforderlichen Daten des Fahrzeugs gesagt.
Heute kam die nächste SMS mit dem Hinweis, dass man einen Käufer für das Fahrzeug habe und ich unter der Nummer 0046851970979 anrufen solle. Auch das habe ich noch gemacht und mir alles angehört, was mir erzählt wurde:
Der Einkäufer der Firma Mobile24 kommt mit dem Kunden um das Auto gegen Barzahlung abzuholen bei mir vorbei, NACHDEM ich die Gebühr in Höhe von knapp über 130€ bezahlt hätte.

Da mir das im Nachhinein doch irgendwie alles komisch vorkam, bin ich eben glücklicherweise auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe sofort angerufen und mein Einverständnis widerrufen, was mir auch bestätigt wurde.

Mal sehen ob naoch was kommt...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Gut, dass man doch immer wieder skeptisch bei solchen Dingen wird. Die schwedische Nummer habe ich auch erhalten als Kontaktaufnahme. Wie hinterhältig sind die Menschen eigentlich! Das Angebot für mein Auto kam relativ schnell. Ich verstehe nicht, dass für so ein Unternehmen auch noch Leute arbeiten.

0046462880665 Danke, dass jemand die Nummer hier notiert hat. Gestern hatte ich folgende deutsche Nummer: 06500321335.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe auch bei mobile.de inseriert - meine SMS lautete:


> Haben Sie noch Ihren Wagen? Benötigen Daten für Interessenten! Tel: 0034966495711 für 4,6 cent/min(dt.Festn). Heute bis 16.00 Uhr Atuozentrum.



Hab dort angerufen weil ich da Forum erst danach entdeckt habe. Danach kam folgende SMS:


> Autozentrum Kd.1308-203
> Haben Barzahler für 10.000 Euro.
> Wenn akzeptabel bitte melden: 0034966495719? für 4,6 cent/min(dt.Festn) 11.00-13.00 u 16.00 Uhr-18.00.


Hab dort angerufen und die Dame (Frau [ edit] ) meinte dann sie machen eigentlich Verschiffungen von Landmaschinen, aber ein Wagen den Sie für einen Kunden mittransportiert haben ist kaputt gegangen und daher suchen sie nun Ersatz. Sie würden den Wagen nächste Woche abholen. Es würde der Händler und ein Vertreter dieser Agentur mitkommen und den Wagen bar bezahlen - das ganze auf der Bank, wegen Falschgeld Prüfung usw. Allerdings wäre eine Gebühr zu entrichten von 128 Euro, die der Händler und der Verkäufer jeweils zu tragen hätten, damit die Unkosten der Agentur gedeckt sind. Klang ja noch irgendwie recht logisch und 128 Euro kann man auch irgendwie verschmerzen wenn die VB wegfällt dachte ich mir. Die Gebühr sollte dann an ein Konto überwiesen werden, dazu bekommt man einen Brief und wenn die Gebühr eingegangen ist, dann bekommt man eine SMS mit der Bholterminbestätigung. So und nun wurde ich irgendwie mistrauisch und hab gegoogelt. Die Firma heisst Autozentrum und sitzt in Alfaz del Pi bei Alicante - angeblich. Die Firma hab ich nicht gefunden aber das Forum hier.
Der Brief ist noch nicht gekommen und gezahlt hab ich auch nix. 
So also dann willkommen im Club.

SO NOCHMAL ZUR INFO: Sie heissen nun wahrscheinlich nicht nur autoscoutirgendwas und mobile23 sondern auch AUTOZENTRUM aus ALFAZ DEL PI


----------



## Philipp30 (17 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Der obige Eintrag bin ich. 
Ich hab den Juristen vom ADAC die neue Fimierung mitgeteilt. Mit Autozentrum statt Mobile24 und autoscout23. Die AGB's rückseitig sind jedoch die gleichen - hab meinen Biref nun auch bekommen


----------



## Flocki (17 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute,
wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn macht die Bande bei der Polizei anzuzeigen?:cry:
Nachdem ich schon hereingefallen bin überlegt man sich natürlich was man tun kann. Für Rückantwort wäre ich dankbar:help:


----------



## Philipp30 (18 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Meint Ihr nicht, dass man mit dem was man bisher über die Jungs weiss und evtl. übers Internet rausbekommt, an die komplette Truppe rankommt und diese mit den eigenen Waffen schlägt. Denn die Briefe sind ja meiner Meinung nach so ne Art Briefkasten-Stalking. Ich denke wenn die sich nicht mehr sicher sein können unendeckt zu sein hören sie gaaanz schnell auf.


----------



## HSch (18 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 06500321335 täglich von 9:30-13:00 u. 16:30-18:00 Uhr

Diese SMS habe ich heute bekommen. Vielen Dank für dieses Forum hier - so habe ich mir Ärger erspart


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
allso bei auch im Klub mit dabei. Gleicher Vorgang wie bei meinen Vorrednern.

Hier meine Nummern:

0046462880665
004919820084412
06500921335
0034968956177


hoffe ich helfe damit jemanden vor einem Schaden zu bewahren!!!

Gruss!
Skidle


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe ebenfalls eine SMS erhalten:
Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:30-13:00 u.
16:30 - 18:00 Uhr.

Absender der SMS stammt aus der Ukraine


----------



## kiens (19 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo! statusänderung: vermeiden sie den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid... hab heute den dritten brief von diesen [.........] bekommen und werd nun meinen rechtsschutz einschalten. den öamtc (= adac in deutschland) werd ich ebenso involvieren, damit diese [.........] auch in österreich publik gemacht wird!


----------



## jupp11 (19 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



kiens schrieb:


> hallo! statusänderung: vermeiden sie den gerichtlichen mahnbescheid...


niedlich, erstens kostet der den Antragsteller  per Vorkasse 23€   und selbst wenn er käme (was wir im Forum noch nie erlebt haben) reichte ein Kreuzchen und  der Käse  wäre gegessen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Auch ich habe eben eine SMS bekommen. 

Inhalt: "Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:30-13:00 u. 16:30 - 18:00 Uhr." 

Absender Nr. ist: +14047359485


----------



## kiens (20 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hier die Antwort per e-mail auf meinen schriftlichen Widerruf:-D

Sehr geehrter Herr ---

das Telefonat mit dem LTS-Kundencenter wurde überprüft.

Sie erhielten folgende, unserem Angebot entsprechende Informationen:

1.    Die Dienstleistung wurden mit Ihnen besprochen; 
   ein Verkaufspreis festgelegt.
2.    Der Käufer wird vertraglich an das Angebot gebunden. 
Er hat zur Absicherung eine Gebühr zu entrichten.
3. Ihre Verkaufsgebühr ist erst nach Käuferbindung und Erhalt 
   einer postalischen Bestätigung anzuweisen.
4. Es wurde Ihnen vorab per Kurznachricht (SMS) diese Bindung 
   mitgeteilt. 
5. Die per Post zugestellte Bestätigung haben Sie inzwischen 
         erhalten.
Wir können und werden Ihren Interessenten nicht über Vertragsende hinaus halten.
Ihr Wagen sollte in den nächsten 2 Wochen an unseren Kunden übergeben sein. 
Bitte beachten Sie folgenden Passus in unseren AGB
§ 10 Schlussbestimmungen
(1)Sollte der Eigentümer das  angebotene  Fahrzeug nicht innerhalb der 4 woechigen Vertragslaufzeit an den Kunden der mobile24llc übergeben haben, erhält mobile24llc  eine Kompensation von 3% der postalisch bestätigten Verkaufssumme.
Ihre Terminvereinbarung über [email protected]  erwartend verbleiben wir 

Mit freundliche Grüssen.
G.Coers 
RA/Mediacenter

Na super find ich das, jetzt nehmen die auch noch Telefonate ihrer "KUNDEN" ohne deren Einverständnis auf. Wird immer bunter!!!:scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ist denn eine deutsche Erreichbarkeit (Firmenname, Rechtsanwalt) in der Nachricht erkennbar oder haben die immer noch den Anonymus-Modus an?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo zusammen,  bekam vorhin eine sms  von +381650098911 mit dem Text: Wir sind interesiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:30-13:00 u. 16:30-18:00 Uhr.

Werd dort natürlich nicht anrufen, das riecht doch schon nach Ärger! 

Mein TIPP: Immer vorsichtig sein.

Viele Grüße
Larry


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Wann melden sich eigentlich mal die "Kunden", die ihre Fahrzeuge nicht bekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo zusammen, bekam ebenfalls eine sms von +381650094322 (anstelle +381650098911) mit dem gleichen Text: Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:30-13:00 u. 16:30-18:00 Uhr.

Hinter "Wir" scheinen in jedem Fall unseriöse Leute zu stecken. 

Viele Grüße und Dank an alle, 
die uns mit Ihren Erfahrungen unangenehme Überraschungen ersparen!

Klaus


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe gestern gleich zweimal die gleiche SMS bekommen!

Absender: +381650096988

Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 06500321335 täglich 
von 9:30- 13:00 u. 16:30- 18:00 Uhr

Es ging aber nie die Frau persönlich ran, immer nur der Anrufbeantworter " Wir sind grade in einem Gespräch".

Aber jetzt bin ich wieder schlauer!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls eine SMS erhalten:
> Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:30-13:00 u.
> 16:30 - 18:00 Uhr.
> 
> Absender der SMS stammt aus der Ukraine



Diese SMS habe ich auch bekommen... ich dachte ja erst das die vielleicht seriös sein könnten da es ja eine nummer aus hamburg ist. aber wenn ich das hier alles lese werde ich da wohl besser nicht anrufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Servus.

Ich bin in den letzten 5 Tagen auch mit 4 sms beheligt worden, hab 1x jemanden erreicht und heute na Antwort bekommen dass sie eine Käufer gefunden haben.

Ich soll auch in Schweden anrufen... selbstverständlich nicht...

Absender:
00996772688992
00381650097107

Die Bestätigung kam von 
websms

Ersten Anruf sollte ich unter
06500321335
04018151999
tätigen

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
hab heute ebenfalls die schon oft zitierte SMS
"Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:30-13:00 u. 16:30 - 18:00 Uhr." 

Absender war bei mir die Nummer: +381650099538


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Kann mir jemand sagen was passiert wenn ich das geld überwiesen habe


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

dann  ist es weg udn du kuckst dumm aus der Wäsche


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

kommen da noch rechtliche schritte auf mich zu


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

klar, kriegst wegen  Überschreitung der zulässigen Dummheitsgrenze ein Bußgeld aufgebrummt


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute,

danke für Eure Hinweise. Habe eben auch diesen Anruf und SMS erhalten.
Slowenische Vorwahl, Rückruf soll aber nach Hamburg 040/18151999 erfolgen.

Werde das löschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Kann man was dagegen tun oder sich nur ärgern


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann man was dagegen tun


vorher:  sich informieren und  nicht drauf reinfallen


Unregistriert schrieb:


> oder sich nur ärgern


hinterher falls drauf reingefallen:  als Lebenserfahrung buchen. sich ärgern schadet nur der Gesundheit.
An die Drahtzieher ranzukommen dürfte fast unmöglich sein


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich hatte aufgrund meiner Verkaufsanzeige in autoscout24 auch diese tel. Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Abgleich der Auto-Daten. Angeblich von "mobile24".
Von einer Gebühr von EUR 139,-- war da nie die Rede.

Dann kam mit der Post die Auftragsbestätigung, die gleichzeitig eine Rechnung sein soll. Frechtheit.

Ich wollte Widerspruch einlegen und suchte nach einer Telefaxnummer. Gibt´s nicht. 
Nach Abgleich der Kontakttel.nummern tun sich Täler auf. Schreiben/HP weicht voneinander ab. Ausserdem geht niemand hin (sag keiner, wann ist tatenlos).
Der Absender gibt als Adresse Schweden an, der Brief wird in Hannover (mit Briefmarke - welches europ. agierende Unternehmen macht das noch ?!?!?) aufgegeben, am Briefpapier steht, dass der Widerruf an Mobile24LLS, Zürich-Schweiz zu richten wäre ... Mensch, muß das ein Nest sein, dass es weder Postfach noch einer Strasse bedarf ..
Vertragsfragen etc. unter der angegbenen Tel.nummer umfassend und sofort? Von wem? 
Geht ja keiner an den Apparat ..

Davon abgesehen: ALLGEMEINE (so heißt das normalerweise) Geschäftsbedingungen werden im perfekten Deutsch abgefasst. ?UN-Recht beim Autokauf?!?!? Eine Lachnummer ..

Zudem habe ich mehrfach von meinem hotmail-Account versucht, Kontakt aufzunehmen. Ebenso über das 24LLC-Kontaktformular: unzustellbar bzw. kein Gschnuffi.

Von wegen "...Vertragsabschluss vernünftigerweise rechnen musste".

Einerseits soll der potenz. Kunde keinen Schufa-Eintrag haben (woher wissen die das), andererseits übernimmt mobile24LLC keine Gewähr für die Richtigkeit etc. sowie die Identität und INTEGRITÄT der Kunden ... Ist das ein Wiederspruch in sich?

Also ... ich warte ..

Übrigens. Eine "Erinnerung" ist erstmal im amtsdeutsch keine Mahnung. Petri-Heil ...
"Nehmen Sie diesen Termin unbedingt war, damit grössere Härten vermieden werden." Die Härte wäre, es hagelt am Wochenende.

Welche Frist hätte man eigentlich zur Zahlung, würde man sich auf die Sache einlassen? Keine Angabe! Nur- dass der angebl. Interessent 4 Wochen gebunden ist.

Habt Ihr Euch die Schreiben differenziert angesehen? Bei der "AB" gibts den Hinweis auf neue Autos "limitiertes Angebot bis 01.10.08" (Schreiben war von Anfang 8/08. Bei der Erinnerung, datiert 13 Tage später, sind´s welche bis 01.07.08. hihi... Altes Briefpapier, oder was?

P.S.: Seitenfüllende Emails von US-Armee-Soldaten aus Kriegsgebieten, die für 1,xxx Mill. Dollar in Auto´s investieren wollen, fand ich auf diesem dub. Markt echt "unter der Gürtellinie" ..


----------



## Niekohle (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallöle! Doofe Frage, aber was haben die davon, wenn man in Hamburg anruft und eh keiner ans Telefon geht??? Habe auch eine SMS von +380672114919 mit dem gleichen Text bekommen und weil ich dachte "SERIÖS", weil Hamburger Nummer, auch dort versucht anzurufen und habe, weil keiner ranging, die Nummer gegooglet und bin so bei Euch gelandet... Nun habe ich ein ? auf meinem weiblichen Gesicht  , Grüße an alle, Niekohle


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich hatte heute dasselbe "tolle" Angebot! Gut, dass es diese Seite gibt undIhr alle aufpaßt. Danke.
Achim


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Morgen Leute
Ich habe das selbe Problem 
Ich hab zu hause eine Auftragsbestätigung liegen und und 129€ incl Steuer überwiesen 
Leider bin ich zu spät auf diese Seite gestoßen.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen soll, oder wie es bei denen weitergeht.
Was hat es mit diesen 3% Kompensation aufsich 
Muß ich die auch noch bezahlen


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Gib mir deine  Handvnummer, ich schick  dir meine Kontonummer , kannst mir auch 129€ überweisen
mannoman :withstupid:


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo, Ich bin auch auf diese Firma reingefallen und der hamma, Ich war sogar "so blöd" u. haben denen die 139€überwiesen. Die Auftragsbestätigung kam am 12august. danach habe ich denen das geld überwiesen! Den Termin verlegten sie auf den 12sept. Wer sich die AGB´s durchgelesen hat, was ich getan habe, weiß sofort, das dies in sich unschlüssig ist! Darauf hin habe ich sie kontaktiert, sie sagten der kunde wäre im urlaub! Nun gut, ich habe mit meinem anwalt gesprochen, dieser meine, setzen sie ein schreiben auf, in dem klar u. deutlich zu erlesen ist, das sie diese Gebühr in höhe von 4%keinesfalls zahlen werden! Dies habe ich getan! Einen Brief an die Firma kann ich mir wohl sparen wie ich es hier im Forum lese, denn er kommt mit "nicht zustellbar" zurück! Ich bitte um weitere Ratschläge zu meinem weiteren Verhalten! I


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

noch was..bin der vom letzten Eintrag! Das ganz lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe. Ich habe mit zufall den briefumschlag gefunden! Habe morgen ein Termin bei der Polizei, die kriminalpolizei habe ich bereits informiert! Wie gesagt, das geld habe ich denen überwiesen! Es lässt sich doch wohl herauskriegen, wem dieses konto etc gehört...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich hatte Kontakt !!! Auf meine Email mit der Bitte um Bekanntgabe der Telefaxnummer wurde geantwortet:

"Was ist Ihr Anliegen

MfG
(...)"

Naja, immerhin wurden in diesem Großunternehmen 2 Tage nach meiner "Anfrage" mal die Mails gecheckt ... hihi

Wenn ich eine Nummer erhalten werde, veröffentliche ich sie hier ...! Habe Herrn (...) eine "Datenübermittlung" versprochen ... vielleicht wird er gierig..


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe heute eine fristlose Kündigung geschrieben! 
Habe denen ja das geld überwiesen! 

dies kam von denen heute: 

Hallo Herr XXX, Sie möchten Ihren Auftrag widerrufen. 
Sie beziehen sich dabei auf Paragraf 8 "Widerspruchsbelehrung"
In Ihrem Telefonat mit unserem Kundeservice akzeptierten Sie den
vereinbarten Preis und gaben uns Ihre Hausanschrift zur Besichtigung des
Fahrzeugs. Sie beauftragten uns, unseren Kunden zu kontaktieren und
vertraglich für 4 Wochen zu binden. Dies hat unser Verkauf getan, die
postalische Bestätigung ist Ihnen zugegangen.
Wir haben damit eine Vorleistung erbracht, die sich in Kosten niederschlägt.
In diesem Fall sagt der Gesetzgeber eindeutig folgendes:
Ihr Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn mit der Ausführung der
Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen wurde.
Bitte beachten Sie dazu auch folgenden Passus in unseren AGB
§ 10 Schlussbestimmungen
(1)Sollte der Eigentümer das  angebotene  Fahrzeug nicht innerhalb der 4
woechigen Vertragslaufzeit an den Kunden der mobile24llc übergeben haben,
erhält mobile24llc  eine Kompensation von 3% der postalisch bestätigten
Verkaufssumme.
Unser Kunde erwartet jetzt die kurzfristige Übergabe des Wagens.
Ihre Terminvereinbarung über [email protected]  erwartend verbleiben
wir.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe mit denen regen Kontakt..bin der von eben u. von gestern  war eben bei Polizei etc. mobile 24llc wartet verbleibend auf den termin u. sie erinnern mich, das ich wenn ich den termin nicht wahrnehme, diese strafe zahlen müsste. Ich habe denen heute via einwurf einschreiben eine kündigung geschickt, gestern via e-mail.habe heute mit denen sogar telefoniert...ja..bin ja mal gespannt! Ich glaub ich schreib denen noch, das wir uns am 12sept. treffen.dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo hab das gleiche mitgemacht und heute diesen brief erhalten von mobile24 mit der 1. zahlungsaufforderung, sonst das gleiche wie beiallen anderen. mit sms anruf etc. aber mal im ernst, das ist doch von anfang bis ende komisch. Gerade die schreibweise und Grammatik, die SMS die Telefonate. 
aber macht euch mal keine sorgen das sind genauso maschen wie bei den ganzen kreditvermittlern.
die wollen nur diese Gebühren kassieren und massenbetrug machen. der der Zahlt ist dumm und damit verdienen die ihr geld.Der der nicht zahlt dem passiert auch nix, trotz tausend lehrer drohungen. 
ich weiss auch das sowas nicht gerichtlich durchgesetzt werden kann (ich arbeit selbst in nem Inkassobüro und  ohne meine/eure Unterschrift können die dich mal fett am allerwertesten lecken ), da eben 1. kein Vertrag zu grunde liegt wo ihr unterschrieben habt , und 2. Erst zahlung nach  leistung erfolgen darf.
d.H. Kein Vertrag, keine Unterschrift = kein geschäft, die hätten ja auch mit nem kumpel von dir telefonieren können der deine daten kennt oder nicht? was haben die gegen einen in der HAnd ?? gar nix!!! und das ist Fakt. 
Das können die bei keinem gericht durchsetzen mal abgesehen davon beantragt doch kein Schwein nen Mahnbescheid wegen 129 Euro wenn der GV schon 150 kostet, selbst wenns gerichtlich kommen würd, was wie gesagt nicht geht bei sowas.wenn doch mahnbescheid kommt einfach wiedersprechen. 
da wird sich bestimmt dann noch irgendwann ein inkassounternehmen bei euch melden, mit 2 mahnungen und ner letzten aussergerichtlichen Zahlungsaufforderung aber das heisst trotzdem ncith das es rechtens ist oder durchsetzbar wäre. 
Min Tip einfach Nicht reagieren, bei telefonanrufen einfach auflegen. 
und Wozu widersprechen?? habt ihr was unterschrieben, also ich nicht??

DAs sind [........]......bloss nix überweissen....einfach briefe in müll und auflegen irrgendwann hören die schon damit auf


----------



## Flocki (29 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Kannst Du mir bitte die Adresse von denen geben? Ich möchte denen gerne auch mal ein paar Zeilen zukommen lassen. Bin schon gespannt ob ich dann auch eine Antwort erhalte.
Danke im voraus, Gruß Flocki


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

antworte halt per email 

[email protected] 

ich  hab gestern auch was geschrieben und antwort bekommen. 
aber die haben mir ein standardschreiben geschickt und nicht mal ansatzweise stellung zu meiner email genommen. 
daher werd ich alles was weiter kommt in Müll werfen ganz einfach.

habe folgendes Geschrieben.                                                              



 Widerruf 

Ich widerrufe somit den Vertrag vom 26.8.2008 mit der Rechnungsnummer: [edit]

mit sofortiger Wirkung. 

Obwohl ich ja rein rechtlich gesehen gar nicht widerrufen müsste da hier ja kein Vertrag mit meiner Unterschrift zu Grunde liegt. 


Hier die Begründung:

ICh habe gerade diese Rechnung erhalten,nachdem ich mit 2 ihrer Callcenter-Agenten telefoniert hatte.

Am telefon war aber die Rede von nach dem Verkauf des Wagens die Rechnung bezahlen.

Auf dieser Rechnung sind ja nicht mal die Daten meines Fahrzeuges niedergeschrieben , weder die daten des Käufers, oder sonstige eindeutigen Daten.

und natürlich überweise ich KEINE 139 Eruo auf ein ausländisches konto ohne jeglichen Vertrag oder Rückversicherung, für wie Blöd halten sie die LEute eigentlich. Anscheindend gibt es ja echt genug dumme die sowas bezahlen und sich dann wundern dass es nie zum Verkauf kommt.

aber zum Punkt.

Den "sogenannten" Vertrag den ich hier von ihnen vorliegen habe, erkenne ich nicht an, werde somit die Rechnung auch nicht bezahlen!!!!!!

Ich habe ja auch nirgends eine Unterschrift geleistet die mich zu gegenteiligem verpflichten könnte. 

Telefonsiche Geschäfte, wie es hier eines ist,  sind Null und Nichtig und das wissen sie. 

Zudem liegt hier ja wieder Eindeutig ein Versuch einer [edit] Handlung vor, da sie wie man auch im Internet in diversen Foren recherchieren kann nur die 139euro kassieren und es niemals zu einer Vermittlung kommt, 

das Geld jedoch trotz des Paragraphen auf ihremVertrag (der ja sowieso ungültig ist) niemals zurückerstattet wird.



Wenn sie gegenteiliges Behaupten warte ich hier gern auf den Käufer und bin sofort bereit die Rechnung zu bezahlen sobald der Wagen verkauft ist und ich das Geld in der Hand halte.

wenn es wirklich einen Käufergibt  , so wie sie mir mitteilten,  und sie Geld  verdienen möchten, sollte es ihnen ja egal sein ob das Geld vor oder nach dem Verkauf an sie überwiesen wird.  

Vor der Vermittlung / Verkauf des wagens  sehen sie von mir keinen Cent und ich warte gerne auf den Gerichtsvollzieher, wie sie es den anderen Opfern ihrer Machenschaften androhen. 

Und bitte unterlassten sie auch weitere Schreiben, Email , anrufe oder SMS an mich.

Auch letzte aussergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderungen können sie sich bitte sparen, sie wissen sogut wie ich das sowas nicht gerichtlich durchsetzbar ist, schon gar nicht ohne eine Vertragsgrundlage, also sparen sie sich bitte weitere Postalische kosten. 

ICh bitte sie hiermit ausdrücklich meine Daten aus ihrem System zu löschen, sollten meine DAten weitergegeben werden erhalten sie eine Anzeige wegen verletzung des DAtenschutzes und eine Anzeige wegen unter falschem Vorwand erworbenen Daten, was das bedeutet sollte ihnen ja bekannt sein. 

Sollte ich noch weitere Schreiben von ihnen erhalten oder von ihnen Belästigt werden (per SMs oder telefonisch), werde ich mich mit den anderen Betroffenen zusammenschliessen und ihre Machenschaften der Staatsanwaltschaft melden.  

ich erwarte eine Zügige Antwort. 

PS: und Antworten sie bitte nicht mit einem Standardschreiben

 mfg 



DIE ANTWORT: 



Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] 


das Telefonat mit dem LTS-Kundencenter wurde überprüft.



Sie erhielten folgende, unserem Angebot entsprechende Informationen:



1.  Die Dienstleistung wurden mit Ihnen besprochen; 

   ein Verkaufspreis festgelegt.

2.  Der Käufer wird vertraglich an das Angebot gebunden. 

Er hat zur Absicherung eine Gebühr zu entrichten.

3. Ihre Verkaufsgebühr ist erst nach Käuferbindung und Erhalt 

   einer postalischen Bestätigung anzuweisen.

4. Es wurde Ihnen vorab per Kurznachricht (SMS) diese Bindung 

   mitgeteilt. 

5. Die per Post zugestellte Bestätigung haben Sie inzwischen 

         erhalten.

Wir können und werden Ihren Interessenten nicht über Vertragsende hinaus halten.

Ihr Wagen sollte in den nächsten 2 Wochen an unseren Kunden übergeben sein. 

Bitte beachten Sie folgenden Passus in unseren AGB

§ 10 Schlussbestimmungen

(1)Sollte der Eigentümer das  angebotene  Fahrzeug nicht innerhalb der 4 woechigen Vertragslaufzeit an den Kunden der mobile24llc übergeben haben, erhält mobile24llc  eine Kompensation von 3% der postalisch bestätigten Verkaufssumme.

Ihre Terminvereinbarung über [email protected]  erwartend verbleiben wir 


Mit freundliche Grüssen.

[ edit] 

RA/Mediacenter


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe denen die Gebühr überwiesen.les die beiden letzten einträge vor deinem! Hab meine Kündigung jetzt zurückgezogen u. denen gesagt, das ich mich auf den 12sept. freue wenn mein Fahrzeug verkauft wird..ich bin echt mal gespannt ansonsten wieder zur polizei u. beim anwalt war ich sowieso schon


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo...!!!
Ich habe dieses Forum leider zuspät gefunden...
Bei mir lief alles so ab,wie hier beschrieben...
Sie hatten interesse an mein Auto,für einen guten Preis.
Angeblich zur Verschiffung,da sie nur dieses Auto für einen Kunden brauchten...
Ich habe das Geld von 128 Euro überwiesen und warte noch heute auf eine antwort...
Meine Tochter kam auf die Idee,mal die Autofirma zu googlen...
Nur leider nichts gefunden,nur dieses Forum...
Nun weiß ich,dass ich betrogen wurde...

Macht es Sinn,zur Polizei zu gehen??


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo, bei mir ist es genauso, ich habe eine seite vorher meinen sachverhalt niedergelegt! Die Auftragsbestätigung kam am 12.08.08 Ich habe denen cann das Geld überwiesen! Dann habe ich mit denen telefoniert u. sie sagten mir dann am 12sept. da der kunde angeblich im urlaub sei! Ich sagte dann moment, laut $... muss ich ja das Fahrzeug dann innerhalb von 4wochen übergeben haben,sonst würde ich ja ne strafe zahlen.habe dann ne rechtsberatung in anspruch genommen, die anwältin sagte mir ich solle klar u. deutlich schreiben, das ich denen das fahrzeug anbiete..das habe ich dann getan u. das ich keinesfalls die strafe zahlen würde! ein paar tage später habe ich über google. diese seite gefunden.ich war sowas von erschrocken! habe dann via. e-mail u. einwurf einschreiben gekündigt! Danach kam dann halt der beliebte satz...bla bla bla...strafe zahlen usw...dann war ich bei der polizei..sie sagten ich solle abwarten bis zum termin..hab also meine kündigung zurückgezogen u. denen gesagt, das ich mich auf den 12sept. freue! Bin ja mal gespannt..sonst werde ich die Person laut Kontunummer etc. ausfindig machen lassen, zu meinem anwalt gehen. und zur polizei...desweiteren interessiert sich die kripo sehr für diese firma!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe ja nun das geld überwiesen,aber es kommt keine reaktion mehr...
Es geht keiner ans telefon und beim call-center werde ich nur vertröstet...

Was kann ich jetzt noch tun?
Bringt es was zur Polizei zu gehen?


(bin die,wo die tochter auf die idee gekommen ist,zu googlen..)

Wie kann man nur so blind eigentlich sein..
Es klang alles so seriös...
:-(


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Da sagst du was..bei mir ist es doch genauso.Also du hast die 139€überwiesen hm? Also wie gesagt. du kannst zur Polizei gehen, wenn die sich nicht an den vorgegebenen Termin halten. Dies werde Ich definitiv machen, bei meinem Anwalt war ich schon! Ich bin mal gespannt, haben da ein paar Asse im Ärmel!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich habe heute auch so eine SMS bekommen!!!

Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 06500321335 tдglich von 10:00-13:30 u.16:30-18:00 Uhr

Absender-Nummer: +996772681668


Vielen Dank für Dieses Forum!!! Ich habe mir das ärger erspart!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

habe heute auch eine SMS von Transmar 0034966495711 bekommen aber dank des Forums nicht angerufen 
Danke !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,

auch ich habe gerade auf Grund meiner Anzeige bei autoscout & mobile folgende SMS bekommen und Dank dem Forum nicht reagiert.

Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 06500321335 täglich von 10:00-13:30 u. 16:30-18:00 Uhr.

Die Absendernummer war +996772680958, die mich stutzig gemacht hat.

ALSO VORSICHT!!!

Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Uff, Googeln brachte mit hierher, lohnt immer! Besten Dank an das Forum!

Bei mir gleiches Szenario:

Erste SMS: "Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 taglich von 9:30-13:00 u. 16:30-18:00 Uhr", Absender "websms"

Dachte, Hamburger Nummer kann man ja mal anrufen, mal sehen. Als sich eine Dame mit einer Stimme wie vom Band meldete, fragte ich erst mal nach Ihrer Firma. Sie nennen sich LTS für Ludwig-Tellmann-Service o.ä. und vermitteln Fahrzeuge. Sie erfragte nochmals alle Autodaten und sagte, dass sich ein Interessent in den nächsten Tagen melden wird.

Zweite SMS: "Ihr Wagenangebot uber XXEUR wird vom Interessenten akzeptiert. Tel: 0034968956177 Kd.0309-19 Anrufzeiten:10:00-13:30 u.16:30-18:00 Uhr", Absender "websms"

Na klar, spanische Nummer. Wahrscheinlich werden sie in den nächsten Tagen wie bei einigen meiner Vorrednern mit irgendwelchen Drohszenarien um die Ecke kommen.

Hab eine ähnliche Geschichte schon beim Verkauf meines Laptops erlebt. Dort war es die "Nigeria-Connection", Selbsthilfegruppen mit interessanten Infos finden sich unter dem Stichwort "scambaiting".

Wenn man ein Muster zugrunde legen kann, dann vielleicht folgendes:
1. Teaser: Jemand interessiert sich für das Produkt und will Preis in voller Höhe zahlen oder sogar noch mehr. Misstrauisch sein, wer macht das heutzutage denn noch!!!
2. Kontakt: Kreative Geschichte mit vertrauenssuchenden Schlüsselwörtern wie "seriöse Vermittlungsfirma", "Student aus Berlin/Hamburg", "Barzahlung" etc. Meist wird spätestens hier versucht, die Fährte ins Ausland zu legen.
3. Eine irgendwie geartete Gebühr/Vorkasse o.ä., die im Verhältnis zum versprochenen Geschäft gering wirkt, um die Hemmschwelle zu senken.

Kampf diesen Pappnasen!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe soeben eine SMS mit dem vielfach erwähnten "Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:00-14:00 Uhr." erhalten. Bei mir war der Absender +996772686288.

Vielen Dank an dieses Forum! Ihr habt mir anscheinend viel Ärger erspart.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

habe ebenfalls heute die gleiche SMS erhalten mit den gleichen Daten !

Solche ....!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo...
danke für die Beiträge !!! Mein Text lautete auf mein Inserat:
"Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel.:06500321335 tägl. v. 10:00 -13:00 u. 16:30-18:00 Uhr"
Das ist anscheinend eine call by call Nummer - laut Google...
Schönen Abend


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo...
> danke für die Beiträge !!! Mein Text lautete auf mein Inserat:
> "Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel.:06500321335 tägl. v. 10:00 -13:00 u. 16:30-18:00 Uhr"
> Das ist anscheinend eine call by call Nummer - laut Google...
> Schönen Abend



Quatsch, sorry - keine Call by Call ! Hab mich vertan... 
Absendernr. lautet +996772681648

Bloß Finger weg !!! 
Auch vor allen englischsprachigen SMS , das sind ( zu 99%) auch alles Betrüger.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Danke, Forum...
Meine SMS: "Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen, Tel.:04018151999 täglich von 09.00 - 14.00 Uhr. Von:+ 996772681708".
Upps...Hätte doch glatt beinah' angerufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hi habe auch diese SMS bekommen  "Wir sind interessiert an Ihrem Wagen. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:00-14:00 Uhr." Tel. +996772686288 "
Habe erst die Nummer von wo aus die SMS kamm angerufen und hatte eine Russin? oder Spanierin drann gehapt und erst mal 2,30 Minuten versucht mit ihr zu reden bis ich auflegte...
Dann natürlich die obenstehende nummer angerufen und lies meine Daten aufnehmen, hatte bis dahin noch kein verdacht war sehr Höfflich und zuvorkommend, wunderte mich aber, als ich fragte woher Sie denn mein Auto gefunden habe, da Sie anscheinend keinen Zugriff aufs Inet hatte.

Jetzt wollt ich mal doch nachgoogeln weil mir das iwie seltsam vorkamm und fand nun dieses Forum.

Leider zu spät bin mal auf die Telefonrechnung gespannt...

Aber vielen Dank an das Forumn sonst hätte es bestimmt noch teurer werden können ^^


----------



## Flocki (7 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Bin gespannt ob sich am 12. September irgend etwas tut. Glaube zwar nicht, aber gebe doch mal Nachricht. Bin leider auch hereingefallen auf die dreckige Masche, und war auch bei der Kriminalpolizei und habe die Sache gemeldet auch wenn ich mich wegen meiner Blödheit schäme. Trotzdem sollte es anderen auch Mut dazu machen, damit man denen bald das Handwerk legen kann! Stelle fest, die wechseln die Tel.-Nr. öfters wie täglich die Unterwäsche.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

jo haben die bei mir auch versucht danke für den Tipp


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

habe die sms auch gekriegt


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

"Haben Sie Ihren Mercedes schon verkauft Tel: 04018151999 taglich von 9:00-14:00 uhr" das habe ich heute bekommen. Absender websms, keine Nummer.

DANKE an dieser Stelle ans Forum!


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

mobile.de - der Automarkt für Gebrauchtwagen und Neufahrzeuge - Finden oder verkaufen Sie einfach und schnell Ihr Auto


> Betrug per SMS
> 
> Sie als Verkäufer erhalten per SMS die Nachricht, es sei ein Käufer für Ihr Fahrzeug gefunden worden. Dies wird bei Anruf auch bestätigt, für den Kontakt soll jedoch eine Gebühr bezahlt werden (meist zwischen 50 - 150 €). Ein Verkauf kommt über diese Vermittlung jedoch nicht zustande.
> 
> Aber auch wenn das Angebot nicht wahrgenommen wird, erhält der Verkäufer Mahnungen. Absender ist ein Vermittler, der sich namentlich meist an die großen Internet-Fahrzeugmärkte anlehnt ("mobile24" oder "autoscout23"). Der ADAC rät, sich nicht auf eine solche Vermarktung einzulassen und nichts zu bezahlen, wenn kein Vermittlungsvertrag zustande gekommen ist.


VerkehrsRundschau.de - ADAC warnt vor Fahrzeug-Vermittlungsangeboten im Internet


			
				am 31.05.2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders dreist sei, dass die Vermittler mit autoscout23 und mobile24 (im Internet zu finden unter: [noparse]The European Marketplace for Cars, Mobile24.us - Informationen zum Thema Mobile24. Diese Website steht zum Verkauf! oder www.meinautoverkauf.eu) Namen verwenden,[/noparse] die sich leicht mit denen der großen Internetplattformen verwechseln lassen. Hinter beiden Firmen stecke der selbe Inhaber, der schon vor Jahren unter den Firmennamen Eurocarmobil und Car Connect 2010 mit dieser Masche tätig gewesen sei.
> 
> Die ADAC-Juristen raten, sich nicht auf eine solche Vermarktung einzulassen und nichts zu bezahlen, wenn kein Vermittlungsvertrag zustande gekommen ist. Zwar könnten Verträge auch mündlich abgeschlossen werden. Aber diesen Vertragsschluss müsse die Firma beweisen. Wie immer in solchen Fällen seien die angeblichen Interessenten erfunden und die tatsächliche Vermittlung von Kaufinteressenten fragwürdig und nicht garantiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

... auch heute sind die wieder aktiv. Habe oben vielfach zitierte SMS auch bekommen.

Erstaunlich wie schnell sich eine Telefonnummer, mit der unfug getrieben wird, zum Glück googln läßt.

Danke an alle Vorredner und allen Reingefallenen eine niedrige Telefonrechnung !!


----------



## Der Henker (12 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,habe auch auf die erste Frage geantwortet und dort mal angerufen,eine Dame war am anderen Ende und sagte das sie Autos suchen im Auftrag eines Kundens.Sie fragte mich nach dem Preis,und dem Baujahr meines Wagens...
2 Tage später dann die 2te sms Absender Webmail ihr wagenangebot über .....euro wird vom Interssenten akzeptiert tel.0034968956177 und die anrufzeiten...
Habe einfach mal nicht geantwortet und warte nun ab was in denn nächsten Tagen kommt.
Habe die 2te Mail heute empfangen.
Und freu mich auf die nächste.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Lass mich raten, Es kommt eine Frau P****ans Telefon*lach* die werden sich noch umgucken! habe die Kriminalpolizei, sowie Anwalt etc. eingeschaltet.Es lässt sich alles zurückführen, habe das Geld leider überwiesen u. Übergabe Termin des Fahrzeuges ist vorbei u. die Polizei freut sich schon!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Freuen tut sich Dein Anwalt und der "Vermittler", dem Du Deine Kohle überwiesen hast!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Freuen tut sich Dein Anwalt und der "Vermittler", dem Du Deine Kohle überwiesen hast!



FALSCH MISTER SUPERSCHLAU!Wenn man eine Rechtschutzversicherung besitzt, sollte dir klar sein, dass die Anwaltskosten, Prozesskosten über die Versicherung laufen!

Der Vermittler freut sich natürlich, aber wer zuletzt lacht.... h


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> FALSCH MISTER SUPERSCHLAU!Wenn man eine Rechtschutzversicherung besitzt, sollte dir klar sein, dass die Anwaltskosten, Prozesskosten über die Versicherung laufen!
> 
> Der Vermittler freut sich natürlich, aber wer zuletzt lacht.... h



Viel Glück!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

habe auch eine SMS erhalten: Haben Sie Jhren Wagen schon verkauft?
Tel.o6500321335 von 16Uhr30-18Uhr.
Ich rufe natürlich nicht an, vielen Dank für die Hinweise.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Man das ist doch alles voll die Verar.....e!!! Hab auch die erste SMS bekommen, jedoch vorher im Netz geschaut wegen der Ländervorwahl. 0046855926746 Naja, Schweden kam mir bissle seltsam vor, warum sollte einer aus Schweden mein Auto kaufen?!?! Kurzer Hand die Nummer gegoogelt und siehe da ein Forum! 
Danke Jungs und Mädels!

ps. Was ich noch voll zum kotzen finde sind die englisch sprachigen Mails die fragen Sachen obwohl die alle in der Beschreibung stehen, vor allem der Preis... Mensch Leute guckt doch die Seite genau an!!!!
Viel Glück an alle die damit Stress haben!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Das ist ja der größte [.......] aller Zeiten!

Hallo liebe Mitglieder dieses Forums,

ich erhalte seit Wochen ein Mahnbescheid, mit der Bitte einen Betrag in Höhe von 129 € zu überweisen. Allein der Brief sieht unseriös aus und die kleinen Anmerkungen, Notizen, Rückrufnummer scheinen nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen zu sein.

Ich werde weiterhin keinen Kontakt zu solchen [........] annehmen. Sorge macht mir nur, dass DIE überhaupt an meine Adresse gelangen können.

Danke für die Offenbarung durch dieses Forum!

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich erhalte seit Wochen ein Mahnbescheid, mit der Bitte einen Betrag in Höhe von 129 € zu überweisen.


Ein (gerichtlicher) Mahn*bescheid* ist etwas völlig anders, das ist lediglich eine  dümmliche Mahnung.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,

ich habe soeben auch eine SMS von "WebSMS" bekommen mit der Nachricht: "Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9.00 bis 14.00Uhr."

Vielen Dank für die vorrangegangenen Beiträge. Dadurch habt Ihr mir mit Sicherheit viel Ärger erspart. Ich werde hier ganz bestimmt nicht anrufen.

Ich verkaufe nun zum 5ten mal ein Auto übers Internet. Ich hatte nie Problem, aber was ich seit 2 Monaten erlebe ist mehr als lästig. Ich werde nur von irgendwelchen "Afrikanischen Missionaren" oder von anderen betrügern belästigt. Dies ist wirklich eine Zumutung. Schlussendlich bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen mein Fahrzeug nicht mehr im Internet anzubieten sondern zu einem zugelassenen Händler zu fahren und im Gegenzug ein anderes Fahrzeug zu kaufen.

Eines will ich noch loswerden: Was einem Mobile.de oder Autoscout24.de zumutet ist eine Frechheit. Man muss doch in der Lage sein das Thema [......] in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich denke das diese, auch wenn es uns nicht direkt betrifft, schaden, denn die Vorgehensweisen schrecken einfach ehrliche Käufer ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Moin Moin 

Ich habe heute auch eine SMS bekommen.

"Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon Verkauft. Tel: 06500321335 täglich von 10:00-13:30 u. 
16:30-18:00 Uhr."

Der Absender war +38761133472.

Habe gerade bei google Telefon 06500321335  eingegeben und dieses Forum endeckt.

Habe mir schon gedacht dass, das  eine Verarsche ist.

Danke für info.

mfg Red Bull


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Achja.
Ich habe meinen Wagen auch bei autoscout24 drin. Da habe  letzte Woche ne email von einem typen bekommen der sich als keine ahnung Torpedo aus gegeben hat.Ein Soldat aus den USA. Er wollte meinen Wagen kaufen aber erst in ein paar monaten . Er meinte das er im Irak währe und dort den schlimmen Männern aus einem Dorf das ganze Geld abgenommen hat. Begründung war. Die kaufen damit sonst Böse dinge. zB. Waffen. Naja er hat mich gebeten ihm meine Kontodaten zu geben weil er mir 3,2 mil. Dollar Überweisen will. Er soll angeblich in ein paar monaten nach Deutschland Versetzt werden desswegen breuchte er dann einen Wagen. Das Gelt sollte ich nach erhalt  zu einer Organiation zur erhaltung der Stockfische, nach Schweden schicken.
 Voll Krank!!!! 
Würde mich interessieren ob er das schon öfter versucht hat.
mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Auch ich bekam eine SMS infolge einer Online-Anzeige zum Verkauf meines Ford, auf die ich nicht antwortete, da ich den gleichen Fall schon kannte. Die Absender-Tel.-Nr. lautete: +21370006193. Die SMS lautete wie folgt:
"Haben Sie Ihren Ford schon verkauft. Tel: 0650031335 täglich von 10:00-13:30 u. 16:30-18:00Uhr"
Vielleicht kann ich jemanden damit helfen!
Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo habe auch diese SMS bekommen dem Forum sei Dank hatte ich noch nichtmals geantwortet


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hi,
habe sowohl die "Websms" der Nummer 06500... als auch das Email des Soldaten bekommen, lächerlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ich bekam eine SMS von +21370009483 mit folgendem Inhalt:
"Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 04018151999 täglich von 9:00-14:00 Uhr"

Da die Nummer in Hamburg ihren Sitz hat, habe ich da angerufen und mir nichts weiter gedacht. Da evtl ein Händler aus Algerien über diese Firma Kontakt aufnehmen möchte.

Merkwürdig war es, dass keine Angaben über mein Fahrzeug vorhanden waren und alles erneut erfragt wurde. Heute bekam ich dann von "websms" eine Nachricht, dass ein Interessent gefunden wurde und ich soll unter 0046851970979 mal wieder in der Zeit zwischen 9:00-14:00 Uhr anrufen.
Hat mich dann schon komisch gestimmt, dass der Ursprüngliche Käufer aus Algerien nicht interessiert ist sondern jemand aus Schweden. Warum ruft dieser dann mich nicht an und ich soll ihn anrufen. Mehr als merkwürdig... 

Daher habe ich den Kontakt eingestellt und bin mal gespannt ob die sich weiterhin versuchen zu melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Achja, die Geschichte von dem Soldaten habe ich auch erhalten. Ich fand es sehr unterhaltsam und habe ihm geantwortet. Worauf jedesmal eine weitere lange Geschichte zurückkam.
Schließlich wollte er in der 3. Mail dann Kontodaten von mir haben....

Da er sich in seinen Mails als Captain der US-Marines zu erkennen gab, habe ich zum Einen mal spaßeshalber seine Mails an die US-Marines Bewerbezentrale weitergeleitet mit einem kleinen Hinweis und ihm habe ich das dann auch erzählt, woraufhin nie wieder etwas kam! :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Tja da wäre ich wohl auch beinahe ein  opfer geworden kam mir eh schon komisch vor aber naja dank dieses forums bin ich wohl davor verschont geblieben. werde auch gleich mal die widerspruchvorlage nutzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2008)

*AW: mobile24LLC.us*

Mensch, gut das es euch gibt. Mir ist nämlich genau das gleiche passiert. ich möchte jetzt nur daruaf hinweisen, dass die immer dreister werden. ich hab nach einer sms und einem Telefonat mit Absage meinerseits trotzdem einen Anruf von der Firma mobile24LLC.us erhalten das es doch einen Käufer für mein Auto gäbe. Die Summe ist akzeptiert und ich möchte doch bitte die Vermittlungsgebühr von 139,- überweisen. Das Ganze lehnte ich natürlich ab. Doch anstatt das zu akzeptieren kam eine Auftragsbestätigung ins Haus und ich möchte doch bitte das Geld überweisen, ansonsten müsse ich 3% vom Verkaufswert Strafe zahlen. Ich ignoriere das ganze jetzt und lass mich überraschen. Nur zur Info: der Brief kam aus Schweden, das Geld soll nach Russland und den Widerrruf kann man nach Zürich/Schweiz schicken. Sehr seriös!!!

Viele liebe Grüße und Danke nochmal


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

bei mir der gleiche schei...

hab zuerst die Nummer 06500-321 335 bekommen

und dann die besagte SMS mit 0034-968 956 177
Kd.2209-60 und den Anrufzeiten

Absender: websms


----------



## magenbrot (29 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

die Mail von dem angeblichen US-Marine hab ich auch bekommen, ist wirklich aufwändig aufgezogen das Ganze:

```
...
Der Interessent bezieht sich auf folgendes Inserat:

        Ford Focus ST170, 2/3-Doors, 03/2003
        Silver, 72000 km, EUR 9200,-

Weitere Fragen:
Hello, just looked at your car and i am interested in buying. Please could you come back to me with the best price.
Thanks
Andrew Meyer


Bitte kontaktieren Sie ihn unter:

           Name: Andrew Meyer
...
         E-Mail: [email protected]
        Telefon: .
```
ich hab dann nochmal mit meinem Preis geantwortet und diese Mail erhalten. Echt lachhaft, stümperhaft durch den google-translator gejagt, liest sich grausam, ich frage mich, ob wirklich Leute auf sowas reinfallen:

```
Hallo,  
  
Für Ihre Antwort soviel danke, bin ich bereit, Ihr Auto zu kaufen und ich habe auch einen Geschäft Antrag für Sie. Ich bin ein Kapitän mit den Nationen troop in den Irak, auf Krieg gegen den Terrorismus, gegründet in den gesetzgebenden Vereinigten Staaten und Executiventscheidung für das Zurücknehmen der Truppen vom Irak kommen dieses Jahr, bin ich entfaltet worden, um in der militärischen Unterseite Ihres Landes bald zu kommen und zu arbeiten. Unsere Mission ist, Rindfleisch herauf Terrorist gerichtete Zustände, meistens die Vereinigten Staaten zu helfen und der europäische Anschluß auf dem Krieg gegen Terrorismus, der Grund, den ich mit Ihnen in Verbindung trat, ist, weil ich ein Auto für mich benötige.
Einerseits möchte ich Sie informieren, daß ich in meinem Besitz die Summe von 6.2million USD habe. Dieses wurde von einem unserer überfälle auf Terroristen hier im Irak erholt, weil sie die meisten ihres Geldes zu Hause für schlechte Tätigkeiten halten, die sie normalerweise durch ungültige Abkommen auf Rohöl erhalten.
Gegründet auf dem Suffering machen wir hier einige von uns durch, Treffen zu tun solches Glück. Es geschah, daß ich für diesen überfall mit den Männern in meiner Maßeinheit ging und ich entschied, sie als mein Anteil für meinen Druck hier in diesem schlechten Land zu nehmen, das mit Selbstmordbombern gefüllt wurde.
Ich legte dieses Geld mit einem Mittel des roten Kreuzes nieder, das ihn informiert, daß wir Kontakt für den wirklichen Inhaber des Geldes bilden. Es ist unter meiner Energie, whoever zu genehmigen kommt weiter für dieses Geld.
Ich möchte dieses Geld für Nächstenliebezwecke in der Türkei benutzen, in der wir ungefähr 3 Million irakische Flüchtlinge und Sudan haben, in dem wir z.Z. die höchsten Zahlen den Flüchtlingen haben, die resultierend aus Krieg verlegt werden. Sie müssen solche Plätze besichtigen. Ich möchte das Geld auf auf lagerfischen von Norwegen zu diesem investieren Flüchtlinge, weil Unterseite auf meiner Erfahrung auf Schlacht diesbezüglich Plätze rieb, sie ermangele eine Menge Fische und Fleisch, ihren mageren und ungenießbaren Mahlzeiten hinzuzufügen, die sie in weniger Quantität erhalten, die, um sie zu halten zu leben gerecht ist, bis Gott weiß, wenn das Problem beendet. Anstatt, diesen Terroristen zu erlauben, das Geld zu erhalten und es für das Kaufen der Arme von Rußland auszugeben, gelenkt wird es besser zum Speichern der Welt.  
Ich kann nicht dieses Geld in die Vereinigten Staaten verschieben, weil ich in Europa für ungefähr 3years bin, also benötige ich jemand, das ich vertrauen und beschäftigen könnte. Wenn Sie annehmen, bringe ich das Geld auf Europa, in dem Sie der Begünstigte sind, weil ich a uniformed Person bin und ich nicht vorführen kann solch eine Menge, also ich jemand als der Begünstigte darstellen muß. Ich bin ein Amerikaner und ein Intelligenzoffizier, denn das habe ich 100% authentische Mittel des Bringens des Geldes durch diplomatische gerechte Notwendigkeit des Kurierdiensts .I Ihre Annahme und alles wird getan.  

Bitte, wenn Sie an dieser Verhandlung interessiert sind, die ich Ihnen kompletten spezifiziere, Sie müssen, damit wir diese Verhandlung erfolgreich durchführen, entschied ich, jemand zu finden, das real und nicht eingebildet ist, das der Grund ist, ich zu einem gesicherten Autoaufstellungsort ging, also kann ich sicher sein, mit wem werde ich beschäftigen, bin ich glaube real, daß ich Ihnen vertrauen kann, wo wir jetzt wir können durch unsere militärischen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten nur in Verbindung stehen sind, das so gesichert wird niemand kann unsere email überwachen, dann ich kann ausführlich Ihnen erklären.
Wenn Sie schicken Sie mir bitte interessiert sind, Ihre persönliche bewegliche Zahl, also kann ich Sie für weitere Anfragen anrufen, wenn ich aus unserem militärischen Netz heraus bin. Wenn keine Antwort, nachdem 3days, das ich dann nach jemand anderes suche. Ich tue dies auf Vertrauen, sollten Sie verstehen und Sie sollten wissen, daß, da ein ausgebildeter militärischer Experte ich immer Safe, falls Sie die schlechte Art sind, aber mich spielt, Sie beten sind nicht. 6.2million USD ist eine Menge Geld, das der Traum von jedermann ist.
Ich erwarte Ihre Kontaktdetails, also können wir weitergehen. Ich gebe Ihnen 30% der Summe und 70% ist für meinen Traum. Ich hoffe, daß ich auf diesem Abkommen angemessen bin.

Viele Grüße,

Kapitän meyer Andrew
```


----------



## Michi1988 (29 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

naja vieleicht landet ja andrew mayer mit einer black hawk in deinem garten und nimmt dein auto per luft gleich mit ^^

mir is das selbe passiert wie euch allen hier gut das ich doch nochmal ein bisschen gegoogelt hab. sollten diese zwei anrufe die ich mit denen getätigt hab irgendwelche cosmischen kosten auf mich zu kommen lassen werd ich das gleich mal mit anwalt oder luft-luft raketen strafen.

danke euch das sich hier mit dem problem beschäftigt wird sonst wär ich vieleicht ganz schön auf die fresse gefallen.


gruß michi


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Die sind immer noch aktiv - habe vor 2 Tagen ebenfalls eine SMS bekommen. Heute die zweite. Insgesamt 4 Nummern sind aufgetaucht:
1. 0046462885371
2. 0034968956177
3. 0021370009893
und schon zitierte Hamburger Nummer:
4. 04018151999

SMS immer ohne Anrede und Grußformel. Im seriösen Geschäftsbetrieb ist so etwas jedenfalls nicht üblich. 

Grüße
R.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

moin 

ich habe gestern auch so eine sms bekommen,das sie 
für mein auto einen käufer haben,bei mir war natürlich auch eine 
junge dame mit sehr guten deutsch kentnissen am telefon.
sie hat natürlich erstmal die daten meines fahrzeugs abgefragt 
die ich ihr dan natürlich durch gegeben habe 
und meinen nachnamen und meine postleitzahl hat sie mehr nicht
und heute bekam ich eine sms wo drin stand das sie einen käufer haben.
die erst nr war hamburger vorwahl wie oben beschrieben 
und die zweite war aus schweden was mich dan stützig gemacht hat,
gut das es dieses forum hier giebt.
morgen werde ich erstmal von einer telefonzelle nr anruffen und die zur rede stellen.
aber eins steht fest sie kann mir mal gepflegt an meinen [ edit.] 
schade das ich nciht weis wo die wohnen dan wäre ich mal vorbei gefahren.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo, 
ich habe heute auch so eine sms bekommen von einer Nr. +243810383425 wo dann drin stand das ich mich unter der nr. 06500321335 von 10-13.30 und 16.30 bis 18 uhr melden soll. 
aufgrund dessen was ich hier gelesen habe werde ich es mal nicht tun. ich finde sowas ist abzocke. kann man mitlerweile noch nicht mal mehr sein auto halbwegs seriös verkaufen?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Danke Forum!  Habe auch entsprechende SMS erhalten und mir den Fimennamen geben lassen. Dann gegoogelt und nun bin ich schlauer!!!

Säcke...


Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo,

bin auch auf den ... reingefallen. zuerst klang ja alles gut. die sagten mir am tel, das die gebühr von 139€ erst nach dem erhalt des barpreises gezahlt werden sollte.klingt ja ok. jetzt hab ich am 19.09.2008 ein brief bekommen indem das bekannte steht. die gleiche agb´s. hab ne mail geschrieben das ich widerruf mit bitte um bestätigung.heute morgen nochmal kundendienst angerufen. er wusste gleich bescheid.und meinte die werden auf ihre email antworten. morgen läuft die 2 wochen frist ab. jetzt hab ich schon ein widerruf geschrieben und wollte das abschicken, per einschreiben.soll ich das lassen ?

vielen dank für die antwort


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

habe auch eine SMS bekommen Absender +243810389849


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Danke leute.
Ich habe auch so eine sms erhalten und dank dieses forums bin ich nicht reingefallen.
alles gute.


----------



## klaustrodler (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Liebe Leute,

hatte  im  MAI / JUNI 2008  auch Kontakt zu diesen netten [.........], ich wollte den Nissan Micra meiner Frau verkaufen. Hatte dann auch entsprechende Schreiben
und auch zwei  " Mahnungen " .  Dank dieses Forums ist es nicht dazu gekommen, dass ich Geld überwiesen habe - also kein Schaden . Ich war beruflich mit unserem Rechtssystem verbunden und habe an sich nichts unternommen und nur die Post aus dem Briefkasten geholt. Um einen Titel für einen Gerichtsvollzieher oder ähnlich zu bekommen, hätte man ja Ross und Reiter angeben und damit die von [.........] notwendige Anonymität aufgeben müssen - hier werden ja immer nur unterschiedliche Anschriften oder Telefonnummern teilweise sogar im Ausland angegeben . Nach den o.a. Briefen und null Reaktion von mir kam nichts mehr - ich bin aber erstaunt, wieviele doch auf so eine lasche Androhung reinfallen .  :roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe 2 Mahnungen bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich denen wörtlich, per Mail, geschrieben:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ich kenne meine Rechte und ich kann nur nochmal betonen, dass es keinen Vertrag gibt. Deshalb rate ich Ihnen: Verklagen Sie mich oder lassen Sie mich in Ruhe!

MfG"


Sie haben sich für letzteres entschieden und ich habe nie wieder was von denen gehört.

Mobile24llc wird niemals ein Gerichtsverfahren einleiten, weil der Kläger für die Kosten dafür immer im voraus aufkommen muss.


----------



## Fritze71 (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

...habe auch einige dieser sms erhalten websms. Hamburger Nr. usw. aber Dank Euch war ich vorgewarnt... man kann nur staunen wie frech einige leute vorgehen. Ach ja will jemand mein Auto kaufen  kleiner scherz, ich Danke euch!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Guten Morgen ,
ich habe auch eine Mail von diesem Soldaten bekommen. Darauf habe ich nicht reagiert, weil das doch alles ziemlich kurios war. Aber auf diese SMS habe ich mich gemeldet und es ist alles genau wie ihr auch beschrieben habt gelaufen. Die haben mich auf meinem Widerspruch hin auf ihren § 8 in den AGB aufmerksam gemacht. DIE AGB waren mir vorher gar nicht bekannt.
Habe trotzdem Widerspruch per Mail und per Einschreiben mit Rückschreiben eingelegt.
Leider habe ich erst mit dem googeln begonnen als das schreiben von mobile24.us ,sonst hätte ich mich gar nicht drauf eingelassen. Mal schauen was noch kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo, erhielt heute SMS von BulkSMS im Auftrag von Transmar: -Haben Barzahler für xxEURO. Wenn akzeptabel bitte melden 018050121680- Habe mich gemeldet, brauchten Auto zum Ersatz eines Versicherungsschadens. Fahrzeug soll bei mir abgeholt werden. Zur Sicherheit, dass das Auto am Abholtermin bereit steht, sollte ich 129 EUR Transportpauschale nach Spanien überweisen. Klang alles seriös. Aber Dank diese Forums werde ich das Angebot der Telefonistin nicht annehmen und auch nicht überweisen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,ich bin auch im Club vielen Dank für die Warnungen aber mein Gefühl hat mich eh 
Gleich gewarnt. Handy von denn Freaks :1 SMS 0046707998236 Text :haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon Verkauft.Tel:0401815199 täglich 9,00 bis 14.00 .

Dann Antwort per Websms :Ihr Wagenangebot wird akteptiert.Tel 0046462885371
Kunde 2110-44 Zeiten  9 bis 14 uhr.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand was damit anfangen
Also Augen auf beim Verkauf.

Gruß
Touring Hoschi


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

[mach dir da keine sorgen.
zahl bloß nix
die sind schon beim bka registriert
alles ignorieren
gruß jochen


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> die sind schon beim bka registriert


jo, die kaufen den Schrott auf der bei Verfolgungsfahrten anfällt


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe auch eine SMS mit dem Text "Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel.: 04018151999 täglich von 9:00 - 14:00 Uhr."
Absender: +79107506221 ist lt. Google eine Russische Mobilfunknummer

Habe aber auch schon E-Mails erhalten mit der Aufforderung 20-30 Fotos und den eingescannten Fahrzeugbrief (!) hinzuschicken. Angeblich würde jemand mein Auto kaufen, will sich aber vorher davon überzeugen, dass er auch mir gehört... So ein Quatsch!
Er selbst würde in Frankreich leben und einen Freund vorbei schicken, der dann die Geld- u. Fahrzeugübergabe macht !!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Gleicher Text gleiche nummer! Gott sei dank habe ich die nummer schnell bei googel eingegeben und eure seite gefunden! mir kam es bissal komisch vor ne handy nummer ausm ausland aber in hamburg anrufen!

Danke Für alle die hier schreiben und wahrscheinlich vielen schon ihr geld geretten haben!
[ edit] 

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo, ich habe heute auch diese Sms bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich mit einer netten Dame telefoniert die genau das erzählt hat was hier so beschrieben wird. Leider hab ich meine Adresse angegeben. Was kann mir jetzt passieren? ich bekomme ein wenig bammel dabei.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Leider hab ich meine Adresse angegeben. Was kann mir jetzt passieren? ich bekomme ein wenig bammel dabei.


Schlimmstenfalls  dumme  Briefe. Du  hast doch sicher einen Abfalleimer für Papiermüll?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ja hab ich, so eine Verarsche!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Tja, die [.........] können es einfach nicht lassen. Habe gerade erneut eine SMS von der Nummer 79107506221 bekommen:
"Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 0034965488277 täglich von 09:00-14:00 uhr"

Eine zweite Masche auf die ich noch aufmerksam möchte, ist die Zusendung von email aus dem Ausland. Es steht immer wieder das selbe auf englisch, u.a. wie sind ihre letzte KOnditionen bitte melden sie sich. Die angegebenen emailAdressen sind aber immer ganz kurios. Am besten garnicht darauf antworten.


----------



## tabaluga (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo zusammen.
Habe eine SMS von +79107506221 / Tel. 040-18151999 bekommen: Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft?
Ich habe die Hamburger Nummer angerufen und die Autodaten sowie meine Handynummer angegeben. Warscheinlich sehr dumm!

Habe jetzt erst dieses Forum entdeckt, wiel mir das irgenwie im nachhinein komisch vorkam.
War das schon zu viel - womit muss ich jetzt rechnen? Was wird mir jetzt passieren?

Bin sehr unsicher.....


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

0403554700 ist eine treuhand gesallschaft in hamburg...
sehr interessant.

Artis & Maris Treuhand GmbH - Vermögensverwalter in Hamburg - Stadtbranchenbuch Hamburg

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Tja, die [.........] können es einfach nicht lassen. Habe gerade erneut eine SMS von der Nummer 79107506221 bekommen:
> "Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 0034965488277 täglich von 09:00-14:00 uhr"
> 
> Eine zweite Masche auf die ich noch aufmerksam möchte, ist die Zusendung von email aus dem Ausland. Es steht immer wieder das selbe auf englisch, u.a. wie sind ihre letzte KOnditionen bitte melden sie sich. Die angegebenen emailAdressen sind aber immer ganz kurios. Am besten garnicht darauf antworten.



Genau diese SMS mit exakt der gleichen Nummer und gleichem Text habe ich heute morgen auch bekommen. Echt super, das hier solche Informationen gesammelt werden. Schon wirklich dreist....


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Tja auch ich bin leider auf diese Masche reingefallen, jedoch habe auch ich keinen Vertrag oder AGBS zu Gesicht bekommen. Naja gezahlt habe ich auch nicht, jedoch bekomme ich nun auch ständige Androhungen eines Gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren. Super toller Ärger, aber ich habe ja einen Super Anwald der Regelt das für mich. Jedoch lasst es Euch gesagt sein 
FINGER WEG VON MOBILE 24 LLC


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo, selbe SMS ebenfalls bekommen, mehrmals.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

mmh,
ich habe kein Auto irgendwo eingestellt und habe trotzdem folgende SMS von der Rufnummer
+79107506221 erhalten

genauer Wortlaut:
Sie haben einne SMS übers Ausland bekommen Fragensiedie bitte ab unter Tel
01771781440 und MAIL


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
jetzt mal etwas anderes.. 
Habe von selber Nummer die Nachricht bekommen:
"2/2:erland.de"

Kein Plan was ab geht aber okay


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Guten Abend,

ich habe auch eine dieser besagten SMS bekommen, nur was die nicht wissen ist:

ich habe in besagten Ländern recht einflußreiche Bekannte.

Ich werde mir den Spaß machen und das Geld transferieren.

Sollte innerhalb der angegebenen Frist von 5 Tagen nichts passieren, werde ich weitere Schritte einleiten. Es sei dabei jedoch ganz gweiss, dass diese Schritte nicht rechtlicher Grundlage sein werden.

Die werden, so wie Sie schreiben mein Auto für das geboten Geld kaufen.

Ich werde nach erfolgreichen Abschluß, auf welcher Grundlage auch immer genaueres Vorgehen ganz anonym hier dokumentieren.

Gruß

Anonymius


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hab schon 5 mal diese Nachicht bekommen.
Danke für das Forum, vllt hätt ich demnächst nämlich auch ma drauf gewntwortet


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hab heut schon zweimal ne SMS von der Rufnummer: +20106005004
bekommen:

Inhalt, wie schon weiter oben genannt:
"Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 0034965488277 täglich von 09:00-14:00 uhr"


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

mal ehrlich wo versuchen es die den nicht? habe schon vier solcher sms bekommen die aus den dom.rep, aus russland und so kommen und anrufen soll man doch dann in hamburg oder in schweden u.s.w oder man bekommt nette e-mails von csc p.brettschneider und eine nummer die ist lachhaft denn, das sind angebliche vermittler die wollen zwischen 150 und 300€ und wenn man das überweißt hört man nie wieder was von denen also lasst die finger weg, wer ein auto kaufen will meldet sich persönlich bei euch und nicht so.

also viel glück euch allen


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo!
Gut, dass ich gegoogelt habe...das hört sich ja nicht sehr seriös an, was diese "Käufer" möchten....
Ich habe mein AUto dort inseriert (beide Platformen), aber die erhaltenen sms waren mir suspekt, wegen den komischen 00...Nummern.
Erste war "Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel 04035584700 täglich von 9-14 Uhr"
Da habe ich angerufen, da "normale Festnetznummer", meine Wagendaten wurden nochmal aufgenommen- merkwürdigerweise, da ich ja eine Anzeige laufen habe...? und man wollte sich per sms melden.
Am selben Tag habe ich dann noch eine bekommen mit selbem Wortlaut, aber anderer Telefonnummer, und zwar : 003965488277.
Heute kam dann die Antwort auf den Anruf in Hamburg: "Ihr Wagenangebot von ...wird vom Interessenten akzeptiert. Tel 0046462885371, Kd 0311-82, Anrufzeiten 9-14 Uhr"

Ich habe mir gedacht, dort lieber nicht anzurufen.
kann man da was machen? Anzeige?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Medium Mineralwasser (6 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout24 & mobile*

Hey Mädelz *gg*
Hab auch so eine Nachricht von Mobile.de bekommen. Ich soll da anrufen. Hab ich auch gemacht... und die wollten nur nochmal meine Adresse haben um zu überprüfen ob bei der von mir angegeben Adresse auch wirklich jemand wohnt. Nun werd ich Post von denen bekommen... na dann mal sehen wie es weiter gehen soll. Ich muss dann wohl so 135 EURO bezahlen bla zur Sicherheit und so meinte der Fritze am Telefon. Werd ich auch, aber als Orderscheck. Das heißt, ich schalte den Scheck erst frei, wenn die Ihren Abholservice geleistet haben. So sicher ich mich ab. Oder Paypal. Wenn das so ein riesiges Unternehmen ist - wie die zur Schau stellen... dann werden die wohl Paypal akzeptieren 

Ich schreib Euch!

Liebe Grüße,

Euer Medium Mineralwasser


----------



## Sebastian6 (7 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe gerade zwei dieser SMS bekommen (vermutlich einmal durch die Anzeige auf mobile.de, einmal durch Autoscout24). Das komische Gefühl brachte mich zum Googlen, und so bin ich hier gelandet. Zur Dokumentation:

Text: "Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 04035584700 taglich von 9:00-14:00 uhr"
Absender: +963944781873 und +2348037373050


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe gerade ebenfalls folgende SMS von der Nummer +2588228 erhalten:
"Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 0034965488277 täglich von 09:00-14:00 Uhr" 

Ich habe lediglich in Markt.de und Mobile.de inseriert.


----------



## onyx4you (10 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mmh,
> ich habe kein Auto irgendwo eingestellt und habe trotzdem folgende SMS von der Rufnummer
> +79107506221 erhalten
> 
> ...



habe folgende SMS von der Rufnummer

00491771781440 erhalten!!!!
Wortlaut: "Duhuu, hab gestern nacht nicht getraut dich anzuschreiben.Bin die Silvi und mach das hier zum ersten mal! Darf ich dir 1 Foto und meine Handynummer schicken?"

Scheint wohl System dahinter zu stecken! Also Vorsicht nicht antworten!


----------



## blowfish (10 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



onyx4you schrieb:


> habe folgende SMS von der Rufnummer
> 00491771781440 erhalten!!!!


Damit bist du hier vermutlich verkehrt. Schau dir mal diesen Strang an.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Moin !
Ein Glück hab ich die Nummer gegoogelt und Euch gefunden !
Hab mit selbiger nr. heute ne Sms von einer gewissen "Jenny" bekommen,
die sich nach einem Treffen "sehnt" und im Anhang dieser nr. war auch noch ne zweite :
0151/56878573
Also jungs und Mädels,
Finger weg von dem scheiss,
am besten gleich löschen und wie ich es heute gemacht habe,
dem Verbraucherschtz melden !
Gruß an alle,
Stephan


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo zusammen,

durch euch habe ich erfahren das ich auch von denen betrogen wurde. Aber leider zu spät denn ich habe schon die Gebühr von 139 Euro überwiesen. Habe eine websms bekommen mit den gleichen Inhalt was ihr auch bekommen habt. Habe noch eine Telefonnummer die aktuell ist wenn sie jemand brauch hier ist sie: 0034968956177. Habe heute noch mit den telefoniert und ihn darauf angesprochen und er hat darauf gesagt es wäre kein Betrug und würden angeblich keine 5000 - 6000 Autos im Jahr verkaufen. Keine ahnung was ich davon halten soll. Er hat noch gesagt das ich die Nummer anrufen soll die auf der Auftragsbestätigung steht. Habe heute auch noch eine E-Mail an die geschrieben das die mir die Kontaktdaten von dem Käufer schicken sollen, aber werde bestimmt keine Antwort bekommen. Dank euch habe ich ja erst erfahren das es eine abzocke ist. Werde aber noch einen Anwalt kontaktieren mal sehen was der sagt, aber ich denke mal das die 139 Euro weg sind. Lasst uns Akte 08 auf Sat 1 einschalten die können uns vielleicht helfen.

LG Ronny


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hey leute habe genau so eine masche bekommen mit adresse
von mobile24 europäische autovermarktung
Luntmarkargarten 28
11160 Norrmalm
Schweden

Auch ein Zahlungserinerung von 139Euro


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



onyx4you schrieb:


> habe folgende SMS von der Rufnummer
> 
> 00491771781440 erhalten!!!!
> Wortlaut: "Duhuu, hab gestern nacht nicht getraut dich anzuschreiben.Bin die Silvi und mach das hier zum ersten mal! Darf ich dir 1 Foto und meine Handynummer schicken?"
> ...





also ich habe heute auch diese sms erhalten, und dann mal über einen service von eplus nachgefragt, welches netz die nummer hat, es ist laut dieser auskunft E-Plus.

Da ich Base habe habe ich da mal angerufen und musste feststellen, dass die nummer gar nicht vergeben ist "die von ihnen gewählte nummer ist zur zeit nicht vergeben"...

da frage ich mich, was die sms soll, wenn man die nummer gar nicht erreichen kann...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Die Telefonnummer 040/18151999 ist auf eine Person aus Hamburg registriert. Tatsächlich ist dort aber eine Person dieses Namens weder an der registrierten, noch an anderer Stelle je wohnhaft gewesen. Tatsächlich stammt die Nummer aus dem Pool von Skype ist dort angemietet worden. Der Anruf landet also auf einem x-beliebigen PC. Bei skype kann ich eine beliebige Tel-Nr. für insgesamt 21 Länder auf Zeit mieten, die bei skype hinterlegten Eingabedaten werden nicht auf Authenzität überprüft. Einzige Anhaltspunkt ist die Bankverbindung für die Bezahlung der dort anfallenden Gebühren und die Login-Daten des Users. Diese Spuren führen regelmäßig ins Leere (Auslandskonten, Internetcafes). 
Die [.....]masche der angeblichen Käufervermittlung ist weit verbreitet, auf den entsprechenden Seiten der Verkaufsportale wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen und gewarnt, Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo an das Forum und die Leser,

mit bisher 37 Seiten ist dieser Thread bzw. die Firma in Schweden ja wohl außerordentlich aktiv.

Auch ich habe heute eine SMS mit dem Inhalt "Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel. 0046855926746 täglich von 9:00-14:00 uhr" erhalten. Inseriert habe ich meine Autos bei mobile.de. 

Ich werde gleich noch mobile.de über die sms informieren.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise, ich rate ebenfalls dringend, nicht auf diese SMS zu reagieren.

MfG
GeorgMUC


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Alter bin ich ein glückspilz....

hab von dem armen soldaten aus dem irak post bekommen 

wollte mein chevrolet camaro loswerden, hatte diesen aber für ein höheren wert reingesetzt als er eigentlich wert wäre (marktwert) 
da hab ich sofort ne e-mail von diesem bekommen, was mich  gleich stutzig gemacht hat weil es erstens alles englisch war, zweitens immer verschiedene e-mail add sind 

da hatte ich ihm geschrieben als er nach den daten fragte. wer er ist wo das auto hin geht, wie das mit der übergabe von statten gehen soll und  da  schreibt der typ mir die gleiche geschichte  wie  bei den anderen 

                                   E-MAIL des geschundenen Soldaten



> Hallo, Ich möchte Sie informieren, dass dass ich Ihr Auto aber mich kaufe, haben Sie einen Geschäftsantrag für Sie. Ich bin ein Kapitän mit der Staat-Truppe im Irak, auf Krieg gegen Terrorismus. Gegründet auf der Staat-Gesetzgebungs- und Executiventscheidung für den Rückzug der Truppen vom Irak kommen dieses Jahr, bin ich entfaltet worden, um in Ihrem country' zu kommen und zu arbeiten; s-Militärstützpunkt bald. Unser Auftrag ist zu helfen, Terrorist gerichtete Zustände, meistens die Vereinigten Staaten und die Europäische Gemeinschaft auf dem Krieg gegen Terrorismus oben aufzumöbeln. Ich benötige ein Auto für mich und das ist, warum ich mit Ihnen in Verbindung trete. Einerseits möchte ich Sie informieren, dass ich in meinem Besitz die Summe von 16.2million USD habe. welches von einem unserer Überfälle auf Terroristen hier im Irak erholt wurde, weil sie die meisten ihres Geldes zu Hause für schlechte Tätigkeiten halten, die sie normalerweise durch ungültige Abkommen auf Rohöl erhalten. Gegründet auf dem Leiden machen wir hier einige von uns durch, Treffen zu tun solches Glück. Es geschah, dass ich diesen Überfall mit den Männern in meiner Maßeinheit anstrebte und ich mich entschied, sie als mein Anteil für meinen Druck hier in diesem schlechten Land zu nehmen, das mit Selbstmordattentätern gefüllt wurde. Ich legte dieses Geld mit einem Kreuzmittel nieder, das ihn informiert, dass wir Kontakt für den wirklichen Inhaber des Geldes aufnehmen. Es ist unter meiner Energie, wer auch immer anzuerkennen kommt weiter für dieses Geld. Ich möchte dieses Geld für Nächstenliebezwecke in der Türkei benutzen, in der wir ungefähr 3 Million irakische Flüchtlinge und Sudan haben, in dem wir z.Z. die höchsten Zahlen den Flüchtlingen haben, die resultierend aus Krieg verlegt werden. Sie müssen solche Plätze besichtigen. Ich möchte das Geld auf auf lagerfischen von Norwegen zu diesem investieren Flüchtlinge, weil Unterseite auf meiner Erfahrung auf Kampfboden diesbezüglich Plätze, sie viele Fische und Fleisch ermangeln, um ihren mageren und ungenießbaren Mahlzeiten hinzuzufügen, die sie in weniger Quantität gerade erhalten, um sie zu halten zu leben, bis Gott weiß, wenn das Problem beendet. Anstatt, diesem Terroristen zu erlauben, das Geld bewaffnet zu erhalten und es für den Kauf auszugeben illegal von Russland und von Nordkorea, die es besser zur Rettung der Welt gelenkt wird. Ich kann dieses Geld nicht in die Vereinigten Staaten übersiedeln, weil ich in Europa für ungefähr 3years bin, also benötige ich mit jemand, das ich beschäftigen könnte. Wenn Sie annehmen, bringe ich das Geld auf Europa, in dem Sie der Begünstigte sind, weil ich eine uniformierte Person bin und ich nicht vorführen kann solch eine Menge, also ich jemand als der Begünstigte darstellen muss. Ich bin ein Amerikaner und ein Nachrichtenoffizier an dem, also habe ich 100% authentische Mittel der Übertragung des Geldes durch diplomatischen Kurierdienst. Ich benötige gerade Ihre Annahme und alles wird getan. Bitte, wenn Sie an dieser Verhandlung interessiert sind, spezifiziere ich Ihnen kompletten, die Sie müssen, damit wir diese Verhandlung erfolgreich durchführen. Ich entschied mich, jemand zu finden, das real und nicht eingebildet ist und das ist, warum ich zu einem gesicherten Autoaufstellungsort ging, in dem ich sicher sein kann, dass die Person real ist. Ich glaube, dass ich Ihnen vertrauen kann. Wo wir jetzt sind, können wir durch unsere Militärkommunikationsmöglichkeiten nur in Verbindung stehen, das gesichert wird, also kann niemand unsere eMail überwachen, dann kann ich ausführlich Ihnen erklären. Ich erreiche Sie nur durch eMail, weil unsere Anrufe überwacht werden konnten, ich habe gerade, sicher zu sein, wem beschäftige ich. Wenn Sie bitte interessiert sind, schicken Sie mir Ihre persönliche bewegliche Zahl, also kann ich Sie für weitere Anfragen anrufen, wenn ich aus unserem Militärnetz heraus bin. Ich schreibe von einem neuen E-Mail-Konto so, wenn Sie nicht antworten nicht auf diese eMail und löschen bitte diese Mitteilung, wenn keine Antwort interessiert sind, nachdem 3days, das ich dann nach jemand anderes suche. Ich tue dies auf Vertrauen, sollten Sie verstehen und Sie sollten wissen, dass, da ein ausgebildeter Militärexperte ich immer Safe, falls Sie die schlechte Art sind, aber mich spielt, Sie sind not.16.2million USD ist viel Geld beten Sie, das der Traum von jedermann ist. Ich warte Ihre Antwort, also können wir weitergehen. In kleiner als 7days sollte das Geld über Ihr Konto gemerkt worden sein und ich komme für mein Geld vorbei. Ich gebe Ihnen 20% der Summe und 80% ist für meinen Traum. Ich hoffe, dass ich auf diesem Abkommen angemessen gewesen werde. Respekt, Kapitän Japhet Manchester


.... aber was doch auffällt ist das sie die geschichte immer weiter ausbauen... also ganz ehrlich zum anfang hab ich den mist abgekauft wobei doch einige sachen echt unglaubwürdig erscheinen....

auf alle fälle sollte  man mit der abzocke an die medien gehen!!!!
werd dem jetzt erst mal ordentlich sein postfach zu spam  )

beste grüße de frank....


----------



## Unregistriert Markus (14 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hab die Nachricht auch schon zweimal bekommen. 

Das erste mal von: +79111971860 mit den Worten: habe Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 04035584700 täglich von 9-14 Uhr

Und das zweite mal: +79111971860 mit den Worten: habe Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 04035584700 täglich von 9-14 Uhr

Ich rufe auf SMS von Nummern die ich nicht kenne grundsätzlich nicht zurück, aber heute wollte ich mal wissen an wen die Hamburger Nummer geht aber dann kam ich nur auf dieses Forum 

Und mal im ernst, wenn jemand an einem Fahrzeug Interesse hat und noch dazu aus Deutschland kommt und auch Deutsch spricht ruft er doch an und schickt keine SMS!? Oder sieht das hier jemand anders?

Grüße aus Bayern
Markus


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
habe bein leider zu spät auf diese Seite gestoßen und bin auch auf diese Masche da reingefallen. 
Ich wollte Infomationen zum Ablauf haben, und was habe ich bekommen? Eine AUFTRAGSBESTÄTIGUNG die zugleich Rechnung für 139€ ist und mit den AGBs auf der Rückseite. Naja habe sofort per E-MAil Wiederspruch eingelegt, Als Antowrte habe ich erhalten das die FIRMA bereits Leistungen erbracht hat und das Wiederrufsrecht somit erlischt wie es auch in den AGBs steht. Allerdings habe ich nie einem Auftrag zugestimmt und die AGBs auch erst erhalten mit der Bestätigung somit habe ich gleich nochmals eine E-MAil geschrieben und denen klar gemacht das ich nicht im Vorraus bezahle und mein Wiederruf trozdem gemacht werden soll. NAja mal sehen was zurück kommt. 

Allerdings habe ich schon etwas bammel. Kann mir denn jemand sagen was jetzt passiert? Und was ich denn machen soll? Welcher Rechtsschutz gilt denn für sowas? Brauche wirklich HIlfe 

MFG

UNd für alle Anderen FINGER WEG von diesen SMS und ruft niemals dort an alles [ edit] .


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand sagen was jetzt passiert?


außer dümmlichen hohlen Drohungen nichts 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und was ich denn machen soll?


Ruhe bewahren und was Schönes machen:  Essen gehn, schönen  Film ansehen


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Welcher Rechtsschutz gilt denn für sowas?


wofür? die Knaben trauen sich nicht vor Gericht, das würde ein Schuss ins  Knie werden
Da warten alle drauf die mal in natura zu erleben...


Unregistriert schrieb:


> UNd für alle Anderen FINGER WEG von diesen SMS


FULL ACK


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,
danke für die Infos. Ich hoffe du hast Recht Capitano. Dann werde ich nichts mehr unternehmen und die Drohungen mal hinnehmen und nicht mehr Reagieren und meine Auto eben noichnals versuchen zu Verkaufen. Hoffe mal das nicht noch mal jemand bei mir vor der Tür steht von denen oder anderen.

Vielen dank an dieses Forum und nochmals FINGER WEG!!!!!!!!!!von den SMS und den beiden Firmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Die Anschrift in Schweden ist wie nicht anders Gedacht übrigens nicht richtig. Die Schreiben an die Firma kommt mit "Unbekannt" zurück.

Wir waren bei der Polizei und haben eine Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hi,habe heut morgen auch einer dieser SMS bekommen,Zitat: Haben Sie ihren Wagen schon verkauft?tel. täglich von 9-14Uhr...!Habe die Nummer grad mal so aus Spaß bei google eingegeben und bin direkt auf diese Seite hier gestoßen...!Zum Glück,aber wenn ich da angerufen hätte und mir gesagt wird ich soll 139€ bezahlen hätte ich die sehr wahrscheinlich großzügig ausgelacht diese Flitzbirnen!Also es wird echt immer schlimmer wenn man im I-Net Sachen verkaufen will...!Also Obacht vor solchen Ar.....löchern die nur euer Bestes wollen,nämlich eure Euronen...!

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hi,habe selbe Sms bekommen,als erstes ist mir die 00 vorwahl aufgefallen,und zweitens der absender"websms".schliese mich den vielen vorredner an,einfach ignorieren und Akte 08 einschalten auserdem wenn ich mein auto verkaufen will und es kostenlos einstelle bei mobile oder autoscout bezahle doch keine 139 euro für vermittlung oder?
mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt....


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Habe heute  diese SMS bekommen. Das komische Gefühl brachte mich zum Googlen, und so bin ich hier gelandet. Zur Dokumentation:

Text: "Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 04035584700 Mon-Fri von 9:00-14:00 uhr"
Absender: +79107586711


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Wir haben eine Anzeige bei Mobile.de geschaltet und haben ebenfalls diese SMS mit der 034-Nummer bekommen. Bin ich froh, dass ich darauf nicht reagiert habe und ich erst mal bei Euch vorbei geschaut habe. 
Kann man eigentlich gar nichts mehr machen ohne dabei [....] zu werden? 
Aimee


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo ihr lieben,
habe soeben auch eine sms bekommen mit genau den selnben text wie ihr. vor zwei tagen eine e-mail von einen amy der angeblich 1,3 millio. us dollar im irak gefunden hätte???!!! ja genau und morgen verkaufe ich mein auto für 100.000 euro weil der nächste schreibt der ganz bestimmt andere absichten hat als mein auto zu kaufen das ich bei mobile.de eingstellt hab.
also leute vorsicht, beachtet solche sms oder e-mails nicht und antwortet oder ruft ja nicht an!!!!!

Take care


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallole zusammen,
interessant finde ich das mit genau dieser Nummer ( +79111971860 ) versucht wird Leute in einen Sex SMS Chat zu locken...  Nämlich genau das ist mir passiert. Letzte Woche habe ich in unserer Regionalen Zeitung eine Anzeige aufgegeben das ich Flohmarktartikel und Bücher suche. 
Mit meiner Handynummer. Interessanterweise kam eine SMS von einer Jenny das sie wie ich jemanden zum F.... suchen würde und ich mich bei ihr melden soll damit ich sie in alle 3 Löcher f.... kann... 
Das ganze getarnt mit einer normalen Handynummer am Schluß. Ich schrieb zurück ( bin nämlich weiblich und alles andere als lesbisch *grummel* ) Woraufhin eine SMS von der Nummer 44440 kam und mich im SMS Chat Willkommen hies. Oh wie nett dachte ich mir und habe nicht darauf reagiert. Ein paar Tage kamen zwar immer wieder SMS, zwischenzeitlich hat es aber aufgehört ohne das ich Stopp oder dergleichen an diese Nummer geschickt habe. 

Also wird mit dieser Nummer versucht in allen möglichen Variationen Geld zu verdienen. 
Mich ärgert nur das man versucht zu betrügen indem man das ganze mit einer normalen Handynummer tarnt. Weiß zufällig jemand ob das ganze nicht schon ein vollendeter Betrug ist ?
Greetz Petra


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo an euch alle. Dank euch hab ich eine abzocke vermeiden können,ich hab zwar eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen aber noch kein Geld hingeschickt  (mein Glück),weil ich einen Beitrag gelesen habe dermeinen sehr ähnlich war .Hier sind die ganzen Nummern die mir eine sms geschickt haben :0079107586711, 0034968956177,0079111971860. Ich werde gleich am Montag zum Anwalt gehen mal sehn was er dazu sagt.Lg Pierpaolo


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

vielen dank an euch das ihr diese nummern gennant habt. habe genau das selbe wir ihr bekommen. habe direkt alles gelöscht. möchte nur mal wissen wie die an die nummern ran kommen. aber heute ist ja alles möglich. vielen dank für eure beiträge.

gruss
ralf


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Achtung Finger weg!!!!

Habe auch so eine dubiose SMS zu meinem inserierten Auto erhalten.
Text (exakter Wortlaut): 
"Ihr Wagenangebot von 44800,-Eu wird vom Interessenten akzeptiert. Tel: 0034968956177 Kd. 2011-101 Anrufzeiten: 10:00-13:30 u.16:30-18:00 Uhr"

Habe angerufen (sogar jemanden erreicht der erstaunlich gut deutsch spricht!!!) und kurz danach eine Auftragsbestätigung per Post erhalten.
Angeblich hat dieser Interessent bereits 4% Anzahlung geleistet und ich solle jetzt meinen Teil von 139,-€ bezahlen.
[........]

Die Geschichte stinkt ganz übel nach Betrug.
In diesem Schreiben sind schonmal vier Länder als Firmenadressen angegeben:
 Schweden (Firmensitz), Spanien (Bankverbindung), Amerika (Emailadresse), und Polen (Vorwahl-Rückrufnummer) angegeben.

Und der vermeintliche [.........] hat auch noch in seinen eigenen Geschäftunterlagen seine  Adresse unterschiedlich geschrieben.

Solchen Typen gehört das Handwerk gelegt.

Wahrscheinlich sagt der Betrüger sich, wegen 139,-€ Streitwert macht kein Rechtsanwalt auch nur einen Finger krumm und unsere Kripo ist sowieso schon überlastet.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

habe heute morgen auch eine SMS erhalten, hab gedacht ich schau mal bei google rein... uns siehe da ein [.....]...

Ich bedanke mich sehr Herzlich bei euch und ich hoffe der wo zur polizei gegangen ist hat viel erfolg und diese [.....] werden schnellst möglich aus dem verkehr gezogen....


----------



## Hyundailenker (25 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24 (0034965488277)*

Hallo!

Ich erhielt auch eine russische SMS mit der Frage, ob´s Auto schon verkauft wäre und dem Hinweis, die Nummer 0034965488277 anzurufen.

Ich hab´s auch leider getan, weil ich komplett ahnungslos war. 

Der Typ hat mich nach den Auto-Daten gefragt, zusätzlich meine eMail-Adresse, meinen Namen und meine PLZ (nicht komplette Anschrift, die er aber sicher auch so rausfinden kann).

Als nächstes werde ich dann wohl Post mit der Aufforderung bekommen, für etwas zu bezahlen, was ich natürlich nicht beauftragt habe. 

Habe nunmehr hier schon unterschiedliche "Strategien" gelesen, damit umzugehen.

Was ist zu empfehlen?

>> Komplett nicht auf Forderungen zu reagieren?

>> Muß den Forderungen widersprochen werden? (Falls ja: Welche Form ist für den Widerspruch nötig? eMail dürfte rechtlich betrachtet nicht ausreichen)

>> Sollte sogar ein Anwalt eingeschaltet werden?


Ich danke Euch!

Gruß
Hyundailenker


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

..alle, die nichts gemacht haben, hatten irgendwann nichts wieder von den Initiatoren gehört. Strategisch gesehen empfehle ich deshalb auch so eine Vorgehensweise.


----------



## jorei (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

hallo, hab auch die sms bekommen haben sie ihr auto schon verkauft, mein 6.sinn liess mich die nummer im internet suchen und siehe da, der hat mal wieder funktioniert, daaaanke für all die meldungen die uns somit immer wieder helfen nicht auf diese [.......] reinzufallen. lg j


----------



## peterjaeger (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: eBay und mobile.de*

Ich habe auf Anzeigen bei eBay und bei mobile.de die besagte SMS von folgender Absender-Nr. erhalten: +61411386067 , also aus Australien oder - zur Jahreszeit passend - von den Weihnachtsinseln :scherzkeks:.   

Der Text lautet: " Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon verkauft. Tel: 04035584700 Mon-Fri von 9:00-14:00 uhr "  

Habe aber nicht angerufen, sondern über Google nach  Warnungen gesucht und sie hier auch gefunden.


----------



## Randy07 (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Sehr geehrte Forenteilnehmer, 
im Juni 2008 bin ich ebenfalls den [.........] von mobile 24llc aufgeflogen. Trotz wiederholter telefonischer Aufforderung, emails, etc. habe ich die Provision,  trotzdem mein Auto nicht verkauft wurde, nicht wieder zurück erhalten. Nach intensiver Recherche, Rücksprache mit Anwälten und dem zuständigen Amtsgericht habe ich nun zumindest einen Ansatz gefunden. Ich habe einen Mahnbescheid wegen Schadensersatz gegen mobile24llc mit dem Firmensitz in der Schweiz beantragt. Dies kann ohne große bürokratischen Schritte erfolgen, da er aufgrund des Sitzes in der Schweiz analog zu unseren Vorgaben in deutsch verfasst und von einem deutschen Amtsgericht erlassen werden kann. Der Schadensersatz beläuft sich auf die Provision, die RA-Beratungskosten, Recherchekosten, Telefongebühren, Porto, etc. . Kostenpunkt: 41,00 €. Dies war es mir aber nochmals wert, um ggfs. zur Nachahmung zu inspirieren und ggfs. über einen Sammelklage die Verantwortlichen zur Verantwortung zu ziehen.

Weitere Details werde ich im Forum posten. Rückfragen bitte auch übers Forum stellen, so dass möglichst viele Betroffenen davon erfahren. Einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

...es gibt in Deutschland aber keine Sammelklagen und was hier wohl noch frivoler ist, ist die Verbindung zu einem schweizer Briefkasten. Bin gespannt, ob der Mahnbescheid dort überhaupt zugestellt werden kann. Ich rate dingend ab, gutes Geld schlechtem hinter her schmeißen zu wollen.


----------



## Randy07 (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Guten Abend Reducal, guten Abend Forum, 

in Deutschland ja, in der CH verhält es sich aber anders. Wenn mehrere Personen für die gleiche Sache kämpfen, dann dürfen sie sich zusammentun – und ihre Interessen durch einen gemeinsamen Anwalt vertreten lassen.
Außerdem geht es mir hierbei ums Prinzip, da sind mir es 41 gute € im Vergleich zu bei den entstandenen Kosten, Streß und Aufwand wirklich wert!


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

...ach Randy, es wäre zu einfach, wenn genau diese "seriösen" Geschäftsleute tatsächlich einen Sitz in der Schweiz hätten. Bislang deuteten die Anzeichen eher darauf hin, dass das deutsche mit tatsächlichem Sitz in Spanien sind. Einen Briefkasten in der Schweiz (selbst eine Vorratsgesellschaft oder Firmenhülle) wird man nicht verklagen können. Wie heißt den die Firma, die da Geld will jetzt eigentlich, nachdem sie zuvor mal eine dubaianische Geschäftsform angewendet hatte? Eine schweizer Firma ist hier gelistet: http://www.zefix.ch/zfx-cgi/hrform....l&pers_num=0&language=1&col_width=366&amt=007


----------



## Frank-stachel (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo 

ich habe auch eine sms von dem anbieter bekommen,leider habe ich das forum zu spät gelesen.habe nun auch meine Adresse per telefon angegeben.werde wohl auch eine rechnung bekommen.wie soll ich mich den verhalten.bitte um antwort. lg


----------



## ICH1111 (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Genau wie bei mir bin auch erst jetzt mißtrauisch geworden als ich den Brief bekommen habe wo sie zuerst die 139,- wollen, was aber nicht abgemacht war! Dann dachte ich mir ich google, ob ich was über dieses Unternehmen finde und bin dann auch auf diese Seite gestoßen, habe jetzt eigentlich das gleiche problem!


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Alles wichtige, was man wissen muss, steht schon auf den ersten drei bis vier Seiten dieses Threads.


----------



## 0815 (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

NOCH IMMER:wall: AKTUELL:



> Absender: *websms*
> 
> SMS-Text:
> "*Haben Sie Ihren Wagen schon *
> ...



Ciao _norwegen_


----------



## KM1959 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

:-?
Hallo Randy, 
das ist ja schon fast fahrlässig, dass man die Leute, welche auf die wahrscheinlich strafbaren Handlungen (forenkonforme Umschreibung für B...ug) hereingefallen sind, auffordert noch mehr Geld zu investieren. 
WEN willst Du WO verklagen??? Blinder Aktionismus, ein offenes Lagerfeuer mit Geldscheinen hat da ja noch mehr Sinn.

Habe eine bitterböse 2. Mahnung einfach bei Seite gelegt und seit 9 Monaten nichts mehr davon gehört. 
Diese Leute scheuen nichts mehr als ein ordentliches Gerichtsverfahren, weshalb sie diesen Weg niemals beschreiten werden. 

Gruß KM


----------



## maYgO (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Bestätige!!
Heute morgen bekommen:
----------------------------------------------------------


> Der Interessent: Ing. Richter
> sendet Ihnen folgende Nachricht:
> Guten Morgen
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------

werde gar nicht erst zurückschreiben... :wall:


----------



## blueozean (18 April 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Ist ja schon fastzinierend, dass die Masche immer noch wirkt.
Frage mich, warum kann man/frau dagegen so wenig unternehmen.

Gestern kam das 1. Schreiben, abgestempelt in Hannover, Sitz in Schweden.
Firmenname: carmobiloHG & mobile24llc europäische automibilvermarktung

Wenn die sich so auch am Telefon gemeldet hätten, wäre bei mir vielleicht der Groschen gefallen, aber Er meldete sich mit Mobile.de

Interessiert war mal wieder Frau Inge Richter.

Anzeige geht Montag zur Polizei.

Wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe, dann handelte es sich bisher um Privatverkäufe, aber wie sieht es aus, wenn ein Wagen aus dem Betriebsvermögen verkauft werden sollte? (ausgewiesene MwSt)

Gruß
blueozean


----------



## samurai (22 April 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Wer kann sagen ob über diese "Firma" je ein Auto verkauft wurde???
Bin selber reingefallen Habe auch schon Post bekommen wegen der 139 euro!Soll mich das ignorieren???
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Teleton (22 April 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Es wurde -soweit ersichtlich- noch nie ein Auto durch die Truppe verkauft/vermittelt.
Nie wurde ein "Kunde" verklagt,schon gar nicht auf Schadenersatz wegen Nichterfüllung.
Ausser blöden Briefen gab es bisher nix. Du wirst die Stastistik sicherlich ncht ändern.


----------



## samurai (23 April 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



Teleton schrieb:


> Es wurde -soweit ersichtlich- noch nie ein Auto durch die Truppe verkauft/vermittelt.
> Nie wurde ein "Kunde" verklagt,schon gar nicht auf Schadenersatz wegen Nichterfüllung.
> Ausser blöden Briefen gab es bisher nix. Du wirst die Stastistik sicherlich ncht ändern.


 Danke das gibt Hoffnung!!!!
Ich glaub so ein Mist macht man nur einmal!!!!!


----------



## morph (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Zusammen,
also ich muß sagen, von dieser Dame im Callcenter bin ich echt begeistert. Nur verstehe ich nicht, warum die Gute ihr Geld nicht auf seriöse Art verdienenden möchte, das Zeug dazu hätte sie auf jeden Fall. 
Hat sie es doch tatsächlich geschafft meine Adresse zu bekommen. 
Mein Papierkorb und ich freuen sich schon auf reichlich Futter. :-D 
Ich kann u.a. kaum gegen AGB verstoßen, die mir nicht beannt sind. 
Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Thread!
lg, morph


----------



## morph (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Zusammen,
habe heute ebenso diese Kaufbestätigung von mobile24llc erhalten. 
Also nicht wie telefonisch angekündigt, genauere Informationen zur Kaufabwicklung, sondern einen Schmierzettel, die eine Rechnung darstellen soll - mit AGB versehen, unglaublich! 
Das ich natürlich nicht bezahle ist schon klar, was mir dabei allerdings zu denken gibt, ist die *Rechnungsnummer: 199***
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe haben die alleine über mobile24llc im Heurigen Jahr bisher knapp 20.000 Kaufbestätigungen mit einer Forderung von je 139 EUR Versand!!! 
Wenn da nur 10% eingezahlt haben sollten, haben die Herrschaften alleine mit mobile24llc in gut 4 Monaten ca. 278000 EUR umgesetzt und möglicherweise kein einziges KFZ vermittelt!!!

lg, morph


----------



## blueozean (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hi, 
wir haben vor einer Woche die 1. Mahnung bekommen, aber wir reagieren nicht.

*Rechnungsnummer: 193***

Schön, wenn jemand die Rechnung macht, was man/frau für ein Geld verdienen(bekommen) kann, wenn man es auf normale Menschen abgesehen hat.

"Normale Menschen", sind relativ, es kann der Mensch von nebenan sein, oder dein Vater, Bruder oder etc., jedenfalls Menschen, die nur etwas guten Wissens verkaufen wollen.

Gruß
blueozean


----------



## ro-mann (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hab auch ein SMS bekommen von 04075368997! hab leider angerufen! hat mich alle daten zu meinem auto nochmal gefragt! die frau wollte allerdings nur meinen nachnamen, meine telefonnummer und meine postleitzahl! sie wird mir also kaum eine rechnung schicken können! hat jemand eine idee warum sie meine adresse nicht haben wollte?


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*



> hat jemand eine idee warum sie meine adresse nicht haben wollte?


Weil Du mit den anderen Angaben schon zu googeln bist?
Oder die Rechnungen sowieso nur per SMS verschickt werden?


----------



## ro-mann (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

da wird sie aber pech haben, ich stehe nämlich weder im telefonbuch noch in irgendwelchen socialnetworks!

sie hätte ja einfach nach strasse und hausnummer fragen können! blöd wie ich bin hätte ich es ihr eh gegeben!

eine rechnung per sms werde ich natürlich ignorieren. für was auch!


----------



## morph (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Komisch, dass die noch immer aktiv sind. Die Website ist schon seit mind. 1 Woche offline. Keine Ahnung, wie die so zu echten Kaufinteressenten für unsere tollen Autos kommen wollen.

Ich hab auch dieses Stornoschreiben geschickt und natürlich auch als unzustellbar zurück bekommen. 

Meiner Meinung nach, die reinste Verarsche. Was mich wundert, dass die noch immer nicht hinter Schloss und Riegel sitzen und weiterhin ihre peinlichen SMS und kopierten, unprofessionellen 
Pseudo-Brieflein durch die Lande schicken dürfen. :roll: 

lg, morph


----------



## b.s2008 (16 September 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo,

ich habe auch von einer dieser Nr ein SMS erhalten, gut das ich diese Seite gefunden habe.

Vorher schon mal haben sie 2 unabhängige Männer aus Afrika bei mir gemeldet die beide von Anfang an total interessiert waren und das Auto haben wollen, allerdings bin ich dann aufgefordert worden irgendwelche Taxen und Steuern von mehrer Hundert Euro zu zahlen, was ich dank meiner gutgläubigkeit leider beim ersten mal auch gemacht habe, da ich ein Schreiben von dem Finanzamt und von seiner Bank erhalten habe.

Bind jetzt gerade noch immer dabei zu schauen ob ich das Geld irgendwie wieder zurück bekomme.

Hat von euch auch schon wer so eine Erfahrung mit Afrikanischen Männern von der Elfenbeinküste gemacht?

lg


----------



## Antiscammer (16 September 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Das Geld kriegst Du nie wieder zurück, das kannst Du vergessen.

Vor ein paar Jahren hat mal ein griechischer Geschäftsmann Bekanntschaft mit schwarzen südafrikanischen 419-ern gemacht. Der ist nach Südafrika geflogen, in der Hoffnung, sein Geld wiederzukriegen. Dort wurde er gekidnappt, und es wurde versucht, von seiner Familie Lösegeld zu erpressen.
Die Familie wollte oder konnte jedoch nicht zahlen.
Man fand den Mann dann tot auf einer Müllkippe vor. Es wurden ihm wahrscheinlich erst alle Knochen der Extremitäten gebrochen, dann wurde er in einen Autoreifen gesteckt und angezündet.

Das dürfte an der Elfenbeinküste im Prinzip nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## odins_klinge (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: autoscout23 & mobile24*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich wäre auch bald ein Betrugsopfer geworden.
ACHTUNG bei mails von "Marinkovic Lajos" <[email protected]> oder
"Marvin Lajos" <[email protected]>
Org. Text:


> Hello
> Thanks for the details and information about your car history. It seems you are a sincere person. I want to inform you that I will buy your car at your last given price.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

